# [Build Log] "900CSQ" - 900D Maxed Out - Everything Watercooled - Acrylic Tubing



## Jameswalt1

Hi there! This is my first build log on the site and what better way to start than with a freshly delivered 900D!

The theme (love it or hate it) is EK's line of CSQ products - every one you can think of. The color theme for the build will be green, white, gray and black. It will consist entirely of custom acrylic tubing instead of regular hose tubing, of course I may at some point during the build realize I need to use regular hose - but I will try not to. In addition to the acrylic lots of bitspower rotary's and extenders will be used. Also, I have never done a build this big nor have I ever used acrylic so this should be interesting. Please note that I am a perfectionist and every tube and design element will be 100% the best it can be









There will be two separate loops: 1- CPU, Mobo, Ram and 2- GPU's.

Now, in general I lead a busy life so this wont be one of those build logs that has a picture and description of every screw I mount







However I will frequently update with photo's and, when needed, go into detail on a lot of the general ideas for the build and the case.



_________________________________________

_Specs:_

Core Components:

CPU: 3930k
Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme
Ram: 16gb Dominator GT
GPU: 3 x GTX 680 >>>>>>>>> Now 3 x GTX 780
PSU: AX1200
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512gb

EK CSQ stuff:

EK Supremacy CPU block
EK Dominator Ram block x 2
EK RIVE block set
EK GTX 680 block x 3 >>>>>>>>> Now EK Titan Original CSQ block x 3
EK Triple Parallel SLI bridge
EK MCP35 pump top x 2
EK Bay reservoir
EK X3 250 reservoir

Cooling:

Pumps: MCP35x x 2
Radiator upper: EK 480 XT
Radiator lower right: EK 480 XT
Radiator lower left: EK 240 XT
Radiator front: Alphacool ST30 240
Fans: Corsair SP120 x 20
2-3 Meters of E22 Acrylic Tube 12mm/10mm
Coolant: Primochill DI water with Mayhem's Pastel Mint Green - ~2.5 liters

Fittings:

ALL Bitspower - too many to list

Cables:

Custom made/sleeved from scratch by THIS guy

____________________________________________











With my old system gone I don't have access to adobe lightroom so all of my photo's will be coming straight form my 60D







However once the system is up and running I'll take some gorgeous shots.

That's it for now - I'm off to start on this beast!

Update 6/15/2013 - Here's the current status of the build


----------



## Swisser

Someone is going to have fun!


----------



## subyman

Oh man, this is going to be good














Subbed


----------



## Radmanhs

man i wish i could build this...may have to go up north to san fran to visit


----------



## leighspped

in for the goodies


----------



## Quadricwan

I don't think I could be more jealous of this. Definitely watching this one. 900D is gorgeous (I'd buy one if I could afford one!)


----------



## jassilamba

Hope I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## barkinos98

subbed for the first ever 900D build (at least first i've saw)!!!!!


----------



## v1ral

Subbed..
That case is sex...


----------



## KungDiddy

Subbed


----------



## PeladoByDiesel

Nice!!! Subscribed!


----------



## tSgt

Subbed.


----------



## moonorb_xion

900d build log yes please. Subbed


----------



## chainesaw

Subbed! Mine has been pre-ordered at Amazon since they put the page up


----------



## imcrouse

Subbed! looks good


----------



## Jameswalt1

I pre painted my fans weeks ago while waiting on the case, heres the first rad and set of fans installed


----------



## sbruno624

this build cost more than my first year at college.


----------



## BranField

most definitely subbed. been following the 900d thread for ages now.


----------



## Gallien

Nice touch on painting the fan rings green.


----------



## hammadj

subbed....


----------



## barkinos98

in the summer, when you are probably will be done, i will be visiting SF


----------



## johndamon

And oh Lordy is Mr. Walt starting things off the right way! F...F...F... Four Serious Rads! This is exactly the way the very first Godzilla Build Log should go, well done! You are certainly doing justice to the case, and sharing with all of us who are stuck waiting until who knows when for our own Zillas to arrive At the same time you are executing a subtle, yet highly effective bit of good-natured torture. I am impressed, grateful, and jealous as all hell! I am also very glad that the first guy to get the case didn't show up with some half-ass build using the stock cooler lol! I am especially grateful as I will be doing my first custom loop in my own 900D, and I'll be using the EK H30 360 HFX Kit with a few additions. Thank you sir! Subbed


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I pre painted my fans weeks ago while waiting on the case, heres the first rad and set of fans installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I ask you for a favor, how wide is the case on the inside.

Also mind asking where did you get the acrylic tubing from.

Thanks


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Can I ask you for a favor, how wide is the case on the inside.
> 
> Also mind asking where did you get the acrylic tubing from.
> 
> Thanks


Here's a good place to buy them: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_413_1227

Fittings: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_345


----------



## WorldExclusive

I like short build logs. We know how to put together a PC. The finished product is what I want to see.
There are enough logs with infinite photos that go unfinished.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Where did you get the acrylic tubing from? Are you planning on bending the tubing at all? Looking forward to how this one is going to turn out. Good luck!

Just saw hammad's post, but still curious on where you got them.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

What a beast, this is gunna be good! Subbing in!


----------



## Padre70

Oh Lord.... Looks so good..... ;-) enjoying your Pictures ;-)


----------



## CattleCorn

subbed4real


----------



## AddictedGamer93

The Corsair Facebook page just shared a link to this build log


----------



## MunneY

Wow... I'm still waiting on my 900D to get here so I can decide what is going to happen with it! I'm definitely intrigued by this build dude... GL!


----------



## modnoob

subbed


----------



## Bli7zr

very nice man


----------



## seeker7125

Very nice. Waiting on my 900D for my quad GTX 680 classified rig. Looking forward to seeing what you do!


----------



## Aesthethc

omg 900d! subbed!


----------



## KoSoVaR^

sooo looking forward to this







!


----------



## PCModderMike

Finally a 900D build log...IN.


----------



## ledzepp3

Hot damn, subbed like mad


----------



## Litvan

registered here just to sub for this build ^^


----------



## m0n5t3r

If this were on the LinusTechTips forums, this WILL be featured in the Build Log of the week.

SUBBED for 900D and every other awesome component.


----------



## swordmadman21

Subbed


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, definitely in for this.


----------



## Brewary

Go for it!








Subbed


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I pre painted my fans weeks ago while waiting on the case, heres the first rad and set of fans installed


Thank you for that picture!

Looks like I can do push pull on a thin rad at the top and still have 3 bays left =) Might even push it to an EK XTX or UT60 / UT35 push pull and still be able to fit a BAY res and a fan controller totaling 3 bays.

Epic stuff man, subbed


----------



## sociableturtle

Subbed. This is worth more than my life oh god


----------



## waslakhani

Subbed for sure


----------



## Pizzage

Woahhh. Subbed


----------



## Crooksy

Corsair just posted this on their Facebook page.


----------



## Kyouki

MAN!!! you read my mind on this build! I have all the same parts accept I am sporting GTX690, I been debating on the 900D and when or if I am going to pull the trigger. I was going to do green build as well! I will be following your build, and see how amazing this turn out while I sit back and decide if I am going to follow through! Keep up the good work.


----------



## nyk20z3

Nice bro i was going to do a 900D as well but decided on a STH10.

I subscribed and will watch your progress.


----------



## Smithy92

Definetly subbed to this. Can't wait to see what the final result will look like. Would love to use this case in a new system for watercooling if I had the funds.


----------



## XT-107

subbed


----------



## azasadny

Subscribed! Suddenly, my 650D looks tiny...


----------



## Atomagenesis

Absolut: Ridic Flavored Awesome Drink


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Nice bro i was going to do a 900D as well but decided on a STH10.
> 
> I subscribed and will watch your progress.


Haha, I did the exact same thing!


----------



## Ghostman1911

OMG! OMG! OMG! Fantastic, subbed!!!!


----------



## pratesh

Benn waiting for a 900D build. Can't wait to see how it goes. Looks awesome for a start.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

I will watch as your child grows.

WE ARE. ALL. WATCHING.

Sub'd


----------



## vangsfreaken

Subbed, of course


----------



## Scout Lukas

subbed AwEsOmE


----------



## Radmanhs

wow, seeing how many people already posted, i almost feel honored being withing the first 3 people who subbed lol


----------



## bdodge85

Considering the CPUs needed to properly run an SRX cost about $1K+ a piece - I'd say not on a gaming rig. If you're doing hardcore rendering then it would come at an advantage, but gaming - no.

The SR-X board forces you to use one or two server/workstation class CPUs, then dumbs the whole package down by requiring non-ECC RAM. It costs more than other workstation/server motherboards that do utilize ECC memory, too. It's only advantage over workstation-class boards is that is has so many PCIE x16 slots.

The only reason that the SR-X Classified board exists is so that you can build a system that scores extremely high on a 3DMark/PCMark benchmark, so that you can brag to your friends. I think it would make more sense to buy an actual workstation board with the C602 chipset (or similar) if you really wanted to build a machine that you truly need that sort of power for.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Hilarious set back - I punctured the lower 480 rad :/ Overnighting a new one. That will definitely stall this for a day or so grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

S-S-S-Subbed. This looks like Disneyland.


----------



## eBombzor

Wow when did the 900D release?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

A monster!


Spoiler: Godzilla!!


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow when did the 900D release?


Not officially released till the 16th, but corsair sold 10 cases on their webstore.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Subbed


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hilarious set back - I punctured the lower 480 rad :/ Overnighting a new one. That will definitely stall this for a day or so grrrrrrrrrr


Oooo bummer. Screwing a fan into the rad and it went too deep?


----------



## CptAsian

Subbed. Thread was just started five or six hours ago, and it's already booming. This should be good.


----------



## urtv

do the extra 20 fans really make a big difference?


----------



## Josh05

Subbed! Cant wait to see the beast complete!


----------



## royalkilla408

Nice!


----------



## fil1p

subbed! from the looks of it this is gonna be amazing!


----------



## newek23

Subbed!


----------



## burksdb

Awesome cant wait till i get my 900D

Subbed


----------



## rapture686

You'd have to try really hard to make this not-epic!
Can't wait for continuation.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Motherboard installed


----------



## m0n5t3r

Ermahgerd


----------



## ShineGraphics

900D Build? Count me in!


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Motherboard installed


HOLY CRAP i just creamed my pants.


----------



## Supacasey

The Truman Show of build logs.


----------



## gungravevn

Nice first 900d I am in


----------



## Dudewitbow

Mmm a 900d only thing that disappointed me was with green accent fans, I was expecting something similar to a Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2 motherboard because green is unique. subbed anyways


----------



## THC Butterz

DROOOLLLLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>OK! Im done now... SUBBED


----------



## holgate

been waitin for one of these to pop up, mos defenetly subbed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Mmm a 900d only thing that disappointed me was with green accent fans, I was expecting something similar to a Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2 motherboard because green is unique. subbed anyways


All of the red on the motherboard will be covered up once the gpu's are in


----------



## dRnRcR

I like the green. It seems not a lot of ppl use it so I'm down to see something different.


----------



## Awsan

A lot of viewers because of this


----------



## Delta6326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hilarious set back - I punctured the lower 480 rad :/ Overnighting a new one. That will definitely stall this for a day or so grrrrrrrrrr


That's why you got to go with Alphacool







Subbed for awesome build!


----------



## Stickeelion

Damn I'm so jealous of you, I wish I could start my 900D build but alas I'm stuck in Australia.

keep up the good work Jameswalt1.


----------



## dieselfish

this is the hottest 900d pron thus far...

very similar to my build with parts very interested in how you go.

sorry to hear about the rad you punctured... but press on brother.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow when did the 900D release?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Not officially released till the 16th, but corsair sold 10 cases on their webstore.


Wow, you are lucky! Subbbbbbbed!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hilarious set back - I punctured the lower 480 rad :/ Overnighting a new one. That will definitely stall this for a day or so grrrrrrrrrr


Oh what a nub setback.









Don't worry, just get another one and press on. **** happens all the time.


----------



## CasperGS

sub'd


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Oh man, this is going to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed


This!


----------



## CRosko42

Subbed even though it will be at the top of the discussion feed for the next month regardless lol.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh what a nub setback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, just get another one and press on. **** happens all the time.


Yeah it was a dumb mistake, I sorted the 35mm and 30mm screws and accidentally used screws from the 35mm bag :/ I immediately threw away all of the 35mm screws that existed!

what really sucks is that I HAVE to have the rads in before I move on because the next step is figuring out the pump mounting and then start building the loop itself, problem is since I'm using acrylic I can't really do things twice, its highly complex.


----------



## mironccr345

Subbed!


----------



## Adenilson

Congrats *Jameswalt1*









Subbed and waiting


----------



## tombom

Just saw the post on facebook. Was completely surprised to get bounced back to OCN. Nice work!


----------



## Rokue

Awesome job so far, can't wait to see more.


----------



## ahriman

F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-...F5 ad infinitum


----------



## carmas

subbed. This is a lot of goodies you have for the build


----------



## Fololight

subbed for sure


----------



## Norlig

Sweeeeeeeet!









Will follow this!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Motherboard installed



only possible comment.


----------



## lordhinton

i saw a 900d, therefore thats me subbed


----------



## fakeblood

In with a grin!


----------



## Nit3Rid3R

Oh...my...god...I am waiting for everything...subbed


----------



## jokrik

Totally subbed!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Subbed....


----------



## Lisjak

900D...Subbed.


----------



## andre02

Hi, can you say how much you spent on all the watercooling parts roughly ? Thanks


----------



## BirdmanDK

Subbed







I am also waiting for my 900D, but wont arrive til start of next month


----------



## jcrandall623

Can we please stop with this flood of "Subbed" posts? There are many people here who are subbed (silently, like water coolers) and the movie is a lot more enjoyable when people turn their cell phones off.

Thank you.

I'm adding a picture so that more people will consider my plea:



That's a pretty big case. Please. Less "subbed" comments.


----------



## Gleniu

Professional reviewers are still under NDA, and we can see a build log here. This is hilarious :-D

Are we going to see it ready before those guys are actually allowed to show it??

This is going to be great


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

How will you be controlling/powering all 20 of those SP120 fans?








I'm imagining one hell of a fan controller along with some PCB fan header boards for each channel.


----------



## Sulfatron

This case is amazing!!

I'm still not sure wether to get it or not









I's just too big!! When you look at it from the left side (window), it looks like a TV lol.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

NIce. One question though................ what is "subbed". Yep, I'm the newb of all newbs but I bet ya I got some better builds than most of ya here. hehe.


----------



## Hattifnatten

You subscribe to the thread, so you'll get notified when there's an update.


----------



## Georgeker

Subbed= subscribed

Btw subbed too


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> NIce. One question though................ what is "subbed". Yep, I'm the newb of all newbs but I bet ya I got some better builds than most of ya here. hehe.


It means you have added the thread to your subscriptions like myself,


----------



## Captivate

Amazing. Definitely will be looking at this one. I'm buying a 900D for sure when the time comes!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Motherboard installed












Subbed.


----------



## Gleniu

Just a small suggestion: black screws (fans to rad) will look a lot better, especially on close-up photos.
This is just my opinion of course, it's your build - you decide


----------



## omegasama

Hi, can i know from where you purchase the 900D ?

regards.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi, can i know from where you purchase the 900D ?
> 
> regards.


You can pre-purchase it on Amazon right now. They don't officially go on sale until The 16th


----------



## Hattifnatten

It isn't available before the 16th


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> How will you be controlling/powering all 20 of those SP120 fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm imagining one hell of a fan controller along with some PCB fan header boards for each channel.


You can easily put 5 on each channel of any fan controller rated at 30 watts per channel.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You can easily put 5 on each channel of any fan controller rated at 30 watts per channel.


The current plan is to use 3 pin power distribution boards for good cable management and then each sp120 will be hooked up using the enclosed 7v adapter to have the rpm's around 1400 at all times. I'm not a huge fan of fan controllers, too many wires.

Also thanks for everyone's kind words and encouragement, this community makes all of this worth it.


----------



## thestache

I'm here for the acrylic tubing. I love how it looks so I'm stoked to see how this turns out. Maybe even learn something.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Subbed









Awesome build!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

14 pages of "Subbed" in the past 20 hours.... you people do know you can SUBSCRIBE WITHOUT POST WHORING!? (I think people just want anther post on there record







) makes it really hard for people that don't sit at home and have 2 hours to look through 14 pages of garbage to see 1 or 2 pictures of an build.

from what I can tell looks to be a good build coming on... cant wait to see more.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> 14 pages of "Subbed" in the past 20 hours.... you people do know you can SUBSCRIBE WITHOUT POST WHORING!? (I think people just want anther post on there record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) makes it really hard for people that don't sit at home and have 2 hours to look through 14 pages of garbage to see 1 or 2 pictures of an build.
> 
> from what I can tell looks to be a good build coming on... cant wait to see more.


Oor, people (like me until recently) dont know about the Subscribe button at the top, but know that if they post in the thread they can just go to their profile and find their latest active thread.

Also, posting in a thread bumps it up, making it show on the top of the front page making it more visible giving it a better chance to recieve more subscribers.


----------



## DJKAY

I´m really interested in this log. We can see propably more from this case than the NDA allows every reviewer.

Really looking forward to see what the result will look like.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Does CorsairGeorge have anything to add about this epic build? I see you browsing!


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Does CorsairGeorge have anything to add about this epic build? I see you browsing!


^^


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The current plan is to use 3 pin power distribution boards for good cable management and then each sp120 will be hooked up using the enclosed 7v adapter to have the rpm's around 1400 at all times. I'm not a huge fan of fan controllers, too many wires.
> 
> Also thanks for everyone's kind words and encouragement, this community makes all of this worth it.


Totally agreed on the fan controller and too many wires.

Anyways let me ask you something that I don't see anyone else asking and if they did great.

Since now you have had time to play with the case, is it what you expected, if it more or is it less. Can you do like quick little review in terms of what your experience has been so far.

Thanks mate and really looking forward to seeing this thing come to life.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Does CorsairGeorge have anything to add about this epic build? I see you browsing!


A lawsuit for breaking NDA? LOL JK, George lift the NDA, the case is about as released as it can be.

We don't want another reviewer slipping a disk thinking they are TTL.


----------



## Maximus Knight

guys what is the kind of tubing where u see metal like braids over the tube? i think it might look great! any ideas what they are called and where to get them from? thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Totally agreed on the fan controller and too many wires.
> 
> Anyways let me ask you something that I don't see anyone else asking and if they did great.
> 
> Since now you have had time to play with the case, is it what you expected, if it more or is it less. Can you do like quick little review in terms of what your experience has been so far.
> 
> Thanks mate and really looking forward to seeing this thing come to life.


The case is unbelievable in person and overall met my huge expectations. My only initial disappointment was the front radiator mount, it's slightly cumbersome when you have two other radiators in the lower part of the case, and also the section between the inside of that front radiator mount and where it meets at the corner of the back of the case, is very ugly on the inside of the case - mainly because the area was more planned for HDD mounting cages. But once you remove all of those cages it's very ugly. I'll be making some sort of custom panel for sure. I'll post a picture later of what the heck I'm rambling about









My goal for this build is that from ever angle inside the case it looks stunning.

But besides that very very minor issue, the case is absolutely amazing and every one will not be disappointed with it!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The case is unbelievable in person and overall met my huge expectations. My only initial disappointment was the front radiator mount, it's slightly cumbersome when you have two other radiators in the lower part of the case, and also the section between the inside of that front radiator mount and where it meets at the corner of the back of the case, is very ugly on the inside of the case - mainly because the area was more planned for HDD mounting cages. But once you remove all of those cages it's very ugly. I'll be making some sort of custom panel for sure. I'll post a picture later of what the heck I'm rambling about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal for this build is that from ever angle inside the case it looks stunning.
> 
> But besides that very very minor issue, the case is absolutely amazing and every one will not be disappointed with it!


Perfect that is good to know info man.

And the build is looking really really great so far.


----------



## K4IKEN

Sorry about the lower 480, but everything looks great so far. The 60d only adds to the awesomeness!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> A lawsuit for breaking NDA? LOL JK, George lift the NDA, the case is about as released as it can be.
> 
> We don't want another reviewer slipping a disk thinking they are TTL.


End-users that purchased the product are not covered under NDA. Only reviewers.

Normally reviewers will post reviews before end-users can buy the product, but with this launch we kind of screwed it up because some reviewers got their units WAY late due to some shipping damage stuff we ran into and then production capacity issues to replace them.

Won't happen next time around. For all the reviewers reading this thread - thanks for being patient with us. It's appreciated. This has been the single most difficult (and yet fun) launch in the 9 years I've been at Corsair.


----------



## freitz

Subbed looks good so far.


----------



## Solonowarion

Dat CSQ.... looks so good


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hi, can you say how much you spent on all the watercooling parts roughly ? Thanks


entire build is around 8k, as for the cooling parts only (including fittings) I'd have to guess 3k or so.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> End-users that purchased the product are not covered under NDA. Only reviewers.
> 
> Normally reviewers will post reviews before end-users can buy the product, but with this launch we kind of screwed it up because some reviewers got their units WAY late due to some shipping damage stuff we ran into and then production capacity issues to replace them.
> 
> Won't happen next time around. For all the reviewers reading this thread - thanks for being patient with us. It's appreciated. This has been the single most difficult (and yet fun) launch in the 9 years I've been at Corsair.


next round? lol dont make a 1100D, then canon might act like apple lololol


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> End-users that purchased the product are not covered under NDA. Only reviewers.
> 
> Normally reviewers will post reviews before end-users can buy the product, but with this launch we kind of screwed it up because some reviewers got their units WAY late due to some shipping damage stuff we ran into and then production capacity issues to replace them.
> 
> Won't happen next time around. For all the reviewers reading this thread - thanks for being patient with us. It's appreciated. This has been the single most difficult (and yet fun) launch in the 9 years I've been at Corsair.


George personally I think it was great that you guys put customers before reviewers. I understand the importance of people reviewing a case or product but there is no better reviewer then the person who paid for the product. All the big guys/reviewers want to maintain a relationship with you, so no matter what anyone says it will never be an unbiased review.

With that said, I applaud you for going ahead and letting the customers have the case first, proves that Corsair as a company cares about the customers. And maybe let it happen from time to time to make us customers feel special.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Parts update!:


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parts update!:


Going to start my build as well. Just out of curiosity regarding the EK Bridge....Is it easier to install the Bridge after installing the cards in the PCI-E slots. Just asking, cause I know how it can be somewhat challenging to install 3 cards into the MOBO at once.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Going to start my build as well. Just out of curiosity regarding the EK Bridge....Is it easier to install the Bridge after installing the cards in the PCI-E slots. Just asking, cause I know how it can be somewhat challenging to install 3 cards into the MOBO at once.


I'll most likely remove the sli bridge and install them separately, I connected them up to see how they look and to leak test


----------



## Midgethulk

ZOMG! I'm so subbing to this!


----------



## sbruno624

That acrylic is immaculate. Awesome selection.


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking good! I see a lot of new users in here....for future reference, to anyone out there, when quoting more than one photo please use the spoiler tags.








Highlight the photos and then press the spoiler button in your reply window.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's my current mock up for the pump placement. Ignore the wires, they'll all be cleaned up later. I'm just trying to get as much accomplished as I can before the new radiator arrives. I'm pretty pleased with this, I really dig how from the straight side shot the tube angles are symmetrical. Threw in a front shot of the case with the fans mounted too.


----------



## Ragsters

I'm here to see the watercooling set up. Love the acrylic!


----------



## nyk20z3

What are you using for sound deadening on the pumps ?


----------



## Radmanhs

that looks seeeexxxyyyy


----------



## CptAsian

Ooh, looking very, very nice. I really like the green that you picked out for the fans.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What are you using for sound deadening on the pumps ?


They'll be attached solely using the adhesive foam that's under them - if you look close you can see in the pics, you can see the white plastic covering the adhesive, because I haven't permanently attached them yet


----------



## SimoHayha

Literally the best looking build i've ever seen. Was just wondering, where/how did you get the green rings for the corsair fans? I might be sounding stupid but i wasn't aware you could buy them, cheers!


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoHayha*
> 
> Literally the best looking build i've ever seen. Was just wondering, where/how did you get the green rings for the corsair fans? I might be sounding stupid but i wasn't aware you could buy them, cheers!


He pre-painted them I think, it was written somewhere amongst the "LOLO I SUBD" madness.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoHayha*
> 
> Literally the best looking build i've ever seen. Was just wondering, where/how did you get the green rings for the corsair fans? I might be sounding stupid but i wasn't aware you could buy them, cheers!


He painted them


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoHayha*
> 
> Literally the best looking build i've ever seen. Was just wondering, where/how did you get the green rings for the corsair fans? I might be sounding stupid but i wasn't aware you could buy them, cheers!


In his second post he said he painted them... I'm assuming he took the white ones it came with and sprayed them.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> In his second post he said he painted them... I'm assuming he took the white ones it came with and sprayed them.


might sound silly but I actually used the red rings. Main reason being that I knew that I would never ever ever use red in a build. Blue and white maybe. No offense to red but so many people have used red over and over. I did however prime them white.

on a side note, I'm paranoid about not being able to match the Mayhems Pastel mint to the fans


----------



## badkarma3059

nerdgasm achieved! looking good man







. this case is on my list for the next evolution of my system so I'm watching with great interest.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> might sound silly but I actually used the red rings. Main reason being that I knew that I would never ever ever use red in a build. Blue and white maybe. No offense to red but so many people have used red over and over. I did however prime them white.
> 
> on a side note, I'm paranoid about not being able to match the Mayhems Pastel mint to the fans


Hey I understand that... I'm using a Green Alchemy cables in mine and Green lighting :-D


----------



## Jameswalt1

Res # 1 mount position. This res will feed the pump to the gpu's. Tube routing may change of course. I just cant wait to see the mayhems mint green in the white reservoir with the black case as a back drop


----------



## SimoHayha

Ah cheers man, that's what i suspected


----------



## xyexz

This case looks amazing, I usually stay in the SFF game because I don't care to spend that much money on a build but this is tempting lol, how much does the case cost? >$300?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> 
> 
> This case looks amazing, I usually stay in the SFF game because I don't care to spend that much money on a build but this is tempting lol, how much does the case cost? >$300?
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Its $338 on Amazon right now I believe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1R8JT0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## coolbrezz

will 140's fit instead of 120's on the front intake


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbrezz*
> 
> will 140's fit instead of 120's on the front intake


yes


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the preliminary idea for the cpu loops drain valve. At this stage I have to halt until I get the replacement radiator. If anyone has any feedback or ideas regarding the drain valve please chime in


----------



## Denis777

Why not two SSD's for raid 0 setup ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denis777*
> 
> Why not two SSD's for raid 0 setup ?


I'm more than fine with just a single 840 pro as a boot drive. They're fast as hell. I'll add one of the new crucial 960gb ssd's as a secondary later.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm more than fine with just a single 840 pro as a boot drive. They're fast as hell. I'll add one of the new crucial 960gb ssd's as a secondary later.


Loving this man... May I ask what you'll be doing with it :-D


----------



## K4IKEN

Thanks for taking the time to give us quality pictures during the whole building process! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Loving this man... May I ask what you'll be doing with it :-D


Multi monitor gaming and some photo editing, video editing.

But let's face it, nobody builds something like this for anything except to just build something like this!


----------



## mironccr345

^ I feels yeah. It's def. going to be a beast of a rig.


----------



## louis9104

why can't u put a 360 in the front


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louis9104*
> 
> why can't u put a 360 in the front


As far as I can tell it would be waaay to cumbersome with two other rads in the lower area. Just my opinion but I suppose it could be done, it would just be too tight


----------



## Raptorpowa

That case looks like a cabinet, is that a drawer on the bottom?


----------



## louis9104

u could do some moding to make more room maybe


----------



## xIHexIx

James do you think 45mm rads would fit fine in all 4 slots? Total of two 120.4 and two 120.2 rads. Or would some of them need to be smaller? Looking to do all Alphacool XT45 series.

Very nice build so far by the way, love the build so far, especially the acrylic tubing. Super jealous I missed out on the 10 cases...


----------



## jassilamba

The drain is perfect, and if you can get the GPU loop placed right next to it then it will look like a perfect little tap room.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIHexIx*
> 
> James do you think 45mm rads would fit fine in all 4 slots? Total of two 120.4 and two 120.2 rads. Or would some of them need to be smaller? Looking to do all Alphacool XT45 series.
> 
> Very nice build so far by the way, love the build so far, especially the acrylic tubing. Super jealous I missed out on the 10 cases...


I can accurately answer this. The rads I'm using are: 480 up top (47mm), bottom 480 (47mm), bottom 240 (47mm). However the front is max 30m, I ordered a 47mm for the front and had to replace it with an Alphacool st30. An exception for the front would be if you mounted the front fans inside the case, then you could fit the bigger rad. However I wanted to keep the front rad and fans in the front compartment.


----------



## rapture686

Run a separate loop with beer and make drain for it like that, call it a keg mod


----------



## xIHexIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I can accurately answer this. The rads I'm using are: 480 up top (47mm), bottom 480 (47mm), bottom 240 (47mm). However the front is max 30m, I ordered a 47mm for the front and had to replace it with an Alphacool st30. An exception for the front would be if you mounted the front fans inside the case, then you could fit the bigger rad. However I wanted to keep the front rad and fans in the front compartment.


Nice, thanks!









I'll add an st to my part list then.


----------



## Ghostman1911

How much money will you spend with the entire rig???


----------



## Sunreeper

For all the acrylic tubing you've used so far in the build has it been custom or is it crystal link?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> For all the acrylic tubing you've used so far in the build has it been custom or is it crystal link?


crystal link so far, but that's it for crystal links, everything else needs to be longer


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> crystal link so far, but that's it for crystal links, everything else needs to be longer


Isn't it the best to have the drain at the lowest point in the loop? Or is the CPU loop not using the bottom two radiators? It seems like this way you're water is going to stay in the bottom 2 rads if you drain it.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> crystal link so far, but that's it for crystal links, everything else needs to be longer


i thought you were using the E22


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah the two bottom radiators are for the GPU's.

And yes the other 80% of the tubing will be the E22. Also the crystal links are identical product to the E22 just only available in small lengths. There was just no reason to cut E22 when the lengths I used so far aren't even as long as the longest crystal link. But rest assured some very long acrylic is coming!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah the two bottom radiators are for the GPU's.
> 
> And yes the other 80% of the tubing will be the E22. Also the crystal links are identical product to the E22 just only available in small lengths. There was just no reason to cut E22 when the lengths I used so far aren't even as long as the longest crystal link. But rest assured some very long acrylic is coming!


Oh I would have done the same, If I can find a way to not cut them I would do that too. Hopefully PPCS will start carrying the 12mm push fittings. I found some on ebay but they are like 12 bucks a pop


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I can accurately answer this. The rads I'm using are: 480 up top (47mm), bottom 480 (47mm), bottom 240 (47mm). However the front is max 30m, I ordered a 47mm for the front and had to replace it with an Alphacool st30. An exception for the front would be if you mounted the front fans inside the case, then you could fit the bigger rad. However I wanted to keep the front rad and fans in the front compartment.


Would a 35mm fit in the front??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Oh I would have done the same, If I can find a way to not cut them I would do that too. Hopefully PPCS will start carrying the 12mm push fittings. I found some on ebay but they are like 12 bucks a pop


All you need is Bitspower c47 fittings, they look way better and come in different finishes.

In regards to the question about a 35mm fan - it should fit but maybe without the filter.I'll try to check.


----------



## Khepira

Subbed for the acrylic


----------



## everlast4291987

sweet rig


----------



## Berserker223

I really like your build and what it represents... best of the best and all that and multi monitor gaming but then i noticed.... seriously why 680s?

Only 2GB VRAM for multi monitor going to a real issue, cheap PCB, that boost malarkey? You know they don't do that well on water too right.......









I mean AMD already won this round and Titans I get, in a build like this yeah, but 680s I was like ***...

Anyway epic case, thats the mother load right there


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm more than fine with just a single 840 pro as a boot drive. They're fast as hell. I'll add one of the new crucial 960gb ssd's as a secondary later.


Smart move.

Loving the green rings.







Classy green.


----------



## timtim77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserker223*
> 
> I really like your build and what it represents... best of the best and all that and multi monitor gaming but then i noticed.... seriously why 680s?
> 
> Only 2GB VRAM for multi monitor going to a real issue, cheap PCB, that boost malarkey? You know they don't do that well on water too right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean AMD already won this round and Titans I get, in a build like this yeah, but 680s I was like ***...
> 
> Anyway epic case, thats the mother load right there


+1 great build, best of the best parts etc, epic 900D case - but 680s on water, not sure it makes sense over 7970s with 3GB VRAM, monster memory bus, built for multi-screen gaming (680s are really single screen 1080p cards), cheaper than the 680 plus free games, monster overclocking under water... just still surprised to see people buying the 680 over everything i just mentioned... power of marketing i guess, just ask Apple ;-)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timtim77*
> 
> +1 great build, best of the best parts etc, epic 900D case - but 680s on water, not sure it makes sense over 7970s with 3GB VRAM, monster memory bus, built for multi-screen gaming (680s are really single screen 1080p cards), cheaper than the 680 plus free games, monster overclocking under water... just still surprised to see people buying the 680 over everything i just mentioned... power of marketing i guess, just ask Apple ;-)


I already had the 680's from a few months ago and I will indeed most likely upgrade them later in the year. But realistically if you look at a lot of 5760 x 1080 benchmarks/reviews using 680's - they are definitely capable of achieving 60fps in most games on max settings, with 3 cards in sli. The only exception being Crysis 3 perhaps but honestly that game's optimization leaves little to be desired.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> Would a 35mm fit in the front??


Would only using a single rad down below make a difference? As in, using a thicker 240 in the front (45,60) if only a 480 is used below.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Would only using a single rad down below make a difference? As in, using a thicker 240 in the front (45,60) if only a 480 is used below.


Not really. There is a specific compartment in the front for a rad and fans that is only so big. If you look at the pic I posted of the front of the case with the fans installed that's the compartment. In there I have the st30 rad and the two fans. The only way you can have a thicker radiator in that compartment is if you put the fans inside the case behind the compartment, which wouldn't look as clean.


----------



## zeiferlance

awesome parts!








can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not really. There is a specific compartment in the front for a rad and fans that is only so big. If you look at the pic I posted of the front of the case with the fans installed that's the compartment. In there I have the st30 rad and the two fans. The only way you can have a thicker radiator in that compartment is if you put the fans inside the case behind the compartment, which wouldn't look as clean.


Some of the large Alphacool rads don't need push pull fans the increase in cooling isn't huge because they are low FPI Rads. Someone correct me if I am wrong. However I did push pull on everything just for that little extra boost on UT60's.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not really. There is a specific compartment in the front for a rad and fans that is only so big. If you look at the pic I posted of the front of the case with the fans installed that's the compartment. In there I have the st30 rad and the two fans. The only way you can have a thicker radiator in that compartment is if you put the fans inside the case behind the compartment, which wouldn't look as clean.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great work so far, this will look awsome









One thing I have to point is *how crazy you are to place your GPU(s) like this to take a picture* :


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great work so far, this will look awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have to point is *how crazy you are to place your GPU(s) like this to take a picture* :


I have to agree I would not be doing that lol. I don't want them to sag! lol But Great picture.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great work so far, this will look awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have to point is *how crazy you are to place your GPU(s) like this to take a picture* :


Thanks!

And actually they are rock solid!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> NIce. One question though................ what is "subbed". Yep, I'm the newb of all newbs but I bet ya I got some better builds than most of ya here. hehe.


Wow. Doucheness level: over 9000.


----------



## OverSightX

What size screws are you using on fan -> rad and case -> fan -> rad. Just curious.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> What size screws are you using on fan -> rad and case -> fan -> rad. Just curious.


m3 30mm


----------



## jassilamba

I might have missed it but what is the total depth in the front is it 60mm


----------



## zer0d3gree

Wow, looks great, Subbed!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I might have missed it but what is the total depth in the front is it 60mm


Approximately yes


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Wow. Doucheness level: over 9000.


Thats why I think most of us ignored him.


----------



## jcrandall623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great work so far, this will look awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have to point is *how crazy you are to place your GPU(s) like this to take a picture* :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I have to agree I would not be doing that lol. I don't want them to sag! lol But Great picture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And actually they are rock solid!


Yea, I think the acrylic blocks are supporting the cards. Without the stock heatsinks, the cards are probably too light to cause sagging.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes the acrylic bridge and links are supporting the cards.

But they are not in the PCIe slots. I would never place cards like this when blocks are mounted. Must put a lot of pressure on the bridge.

But that is just me.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrandall623*
> 
> Yea, I think the acrylic blocks are supporting the cards. Without the stock heatsinks, the cards are probably too light to cause sagging.


Yup. I just changed a block on a 680, it probably weighs 4-5oz without the block.


----------



## TANN3R

The cards are fine like that. It's not just the bridge supporting the card but also the rear IO and backplate would be give the card extra support.


----------



## briddell

Wow - fantastic work so far. I am in love with the acrylic tubing/crystal link; I just wish they made E22 in full 1/2" ID.

Tri 680 4GBs will be fantastic, performance wise, but why not go for dual Titans? For a build of this level, wouldn't Titans be a good boost in e-peen?

Can't wait to see where this goes; the loop so far is just beautiful; I love the draining port


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> The cards are fine like that. It's not just the bridge supporting the card but also the rear IO and backplate would be give the card extra support.


This. Trust me I wouldn't risk $1900 in Gpu's and blocks for a photo if I didn't feel like it was 100% solid. Actually..., yes I would


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> This. Trust me I wouldn't risk $1900 in Gpu's and blocks for a photo if I didn't feel like it was 100% solid. Actually..., yes I would


----------



## Jameswalt1

I think I'll change the valve configuration to allow for better flow coming out of the radiator. Crude MS Paint drawing inbound:


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think I'll change the valve configuration to allow for better flow coming out of the radiator. Crude MS Paint drawing inbound:


Looks shopped.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Looks shopped.


Yup. I can tell from the pixels and from having seen quite a few shops in my day.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think I'll change the valve configuration to allow for better flow coming out of the radiator. Crude MS Paint drawing inbound:


I LOLed! Not because of the quality of the picture, I see what you were doing, but at the choice to actually have the fluid spewing out!! Awesomesauce!


----------



## petriedish81

Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Khaled G

Subbed


----------



## DeanW75234

Subbed. Found your build after subbing the guy you're guiding on his 900D. These cases are absolutely huge. I have to go back and read everything. You guys are giving me ideas for my build and all of the build logs help me in making my decisions on what I will actually end up putting in my system.

Well, on to reading your build.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Funny thing is that the 900D is actually smaller than the Cosmos II.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Cosmos II


----------



## milan232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Funny thing is that the 900D is actually smaller than the Cosmos II.




sexy monster


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Funny thing is that the 900D is actually smaller than the Cosmos II.


I know! It's mind blowing how they messed that up! All that theoretical size and it's all fluff! Not to mention it "looks like it's going to turn into a giant robot"...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Updated valve system, now a valve for each loop, all radiators now installed


----------



## Berzalum

i cried..
so beautifull


----------



## LeandroJVarini

just perfect!


----------



## paulthephil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Updated valve system, now a valve for each loop, all radiators now installed


so awsome! I really wish I had the money for something like that...


----------



## darwing

Its really nice, I just think impracticably BIG!, as well what are you planning on watercooling, a house??? 3 radiators, for what 2 CPU + 3 GPU? I cant wait to see the components of this hulk!


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Its really nice, I just think impracticably BIG!, as well what are you planning on watercooling, a house??? 3 radiators, for what 2 CPU + 3 GPU? I cant wait to see the components of this hulk!


If you want to know the components go to the first page


----------



## v1ral

Ohmahlawd...
Nice..
Good to see actual pictures of rads installed, thx op!!


----------



## Dangur

What a monster


----------



## KoSoVaR^

can you dp PNP on the 480rad, and will yo u have an middplate alternative lightplate/box ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR^*
> 
> can you dp PNP on the 480rad, and will yo u have an middplate alternative lightplate/box ?


push/pull can be done but its too tight for what I'm doing. There will be no midplate, all of the tubing with fluid running through it will look too nice to hide


----------



## wyant50

zomg 900d no wayyyyyyyy
cant wait


----------



## WorldExclusive

That thing has more piping and valves then the local water treatment plant.


----------



## freitz

Looking good


----------



## Ragsters

When this project is done you are going to be known as Mario. You know, because of all the plumbing.


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> When this project is done you are going to be known as Mario. You know, because of all the plumbing.


More like Luigi, everything's green


----------



## barkinos98

screw the SM8, i want this in my dream rig!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *screw the SM8*, i want this in my dream rig!


Whoa there


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Whoa there


lol, I dont mean it is a bad case, but the 900D looks better. plus, I've still cant believe this is smaller than a Cosmos 2, cooler master engineers must've took the wrong turn somewhere to waste so much space in that case.


----------



## luciddreamer124

wrong turn? face plant lol


----------



## PatrickCrowely

You're doing a great job James... So clean. This case is so elegant it's not funny...


----------



## Danisumi

The Cosmos 2 isn't actually bigger. It's only as big as it is, cause of the 4 bars (top and bottom part of the case) which makes it taller. Probably most space got lost by doing such a massive outside of the Case. The doors are really thick, the front panel is also thick and there are some other points the lost space, by doing a normal PSU mount, rather than turning it around by 90 degrees. Corsair did all of those points correct. I was deciding between the Cosmos 2 and the 900D at least since I saw the video of Linus.
When I first heard/saw about the 900D, I knew "this will be my new case".
At the moment, I'm waiting for mine to get delivered, hopefully I will get it soon, I'll start a build log with water cooling in summer probably. Till then I'll use my old components in it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Updated valve system, now a valve for each loop, all radiators now installed


Hey can I request another shot of the the reservoir and the pump?

It looks like you mounted the reservoir up against the back of the case. Are there screw holes for you to mount that thing? Is that the default EK X3 250 res? Also, how did you secure your EK dual pump tops down on top of your radiators?

I'm currently running a EK spin res on my 800D and if I go with a 900D, I'd rather do a cylinder res like how you did it without punching out one of the 5.25 bays. Anything in the bays just makes it look fugly.


----------



## Danisumi

very nice James, I have a question: How thick is the rad on the top you used? 30mm? I'll probably go for a full size rad (60mm) in the bottom and a 45mm rad in the top, does it have place with push and pull? I still don't know which size I should order for the top rad









I'll do my build in blue







hopefully it will look half as good as yours









I also want to know: Will you use another AF140 in the back of the Case for exhaust or not?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hey can I request another shot of the the reservoir and the pump?
> 
> It looks like you mounted the reservoir up against the back of the case. Are there screw holes for you to mount that thing? Is that the default EK X3 250 res? Also, how did you secure your EK dual pump tops down on top of your radiators?
> 
> I'm currently running a EK spin res on my 800D and if I go with a 900D, I'd rather do a cylinder res like how you did it without punching out one of the 5.25 bays. Anything in the bays just makes it look fugly.


The X3 res is the default 250 version but with the optional white top and bottom. The holders are secured by two bolts I drilled holes for in the back of the case.

The pumps are actually not yet secured but are sitting on top of a bracket that comes with the case, they will be secured using a double-sided glue foam that comes with the pump.

I will _also_ be using a bay spin frosted CSQ res for the other loop


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> very nice James, I have a question: How thick is the rad on the top you used? 30mm? I'll probably go for a full size rad (60mm) in the bottom and a 45mm rad in the top, does it have place with push and pull? I still don't know which size I should order for the top rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do my build in blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it will look half as good as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to know: Will you use another AF140 in the back of the Case for exhaust or not?


My top rad is 47mm.

Yes I'll be using an AF140 in the rear.


----------



## krsboss

Nice build! ...I have a mildly random question:

How did you know precisely how many of each of different types of Bitspower fittings you are using to order?

Whenever I have planned out a loop on paper first, actually fitting it in to the case has never quite worked out exactly the same and the numbers of 45 / 90 bend fittings seems to differ from what I calculated / sketched! Your build is a helluva lot more complicated that anything I've ever done so would you have had to done an accurate scale drawing or even have put some items in the case before ordering fittings?!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krsboss*
> 
> Nice build! ...I have a mildly random question:
> 
> *How did you know precisely how many of each of different types of Bitspower fittings you are using to order?*
> 
> Whenever I have planned out a loop on paper first, actually fitting it in to the case has never quite worked out exactly the same and the numbers of 45 / 90 bend fittings seems to differ from what I calculated / sketched! Your build is a helluva lot more complicated that anything I've ever done so would you have had to done an accurate scale drawing or even have put some items in the case before ordering fittings?!


When you have money, you have money to buy overstock.


----------



## Danisumi

Then I'll order the 45mm Rad, thx for replying








Keep up the good work


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krsboss*
> 
> Nice build! ...I have a mildly random question:
> 
> How did you know precisely how many of each of different types of Bitspower fittings you are using to order?
> 
> Whenever I have planned out a loop on paper first, actually fitting it in to the case has never quite worked out exactly the same and the numbers of 45 / 90 bend fittings seems to differ from what I calculated / sketched! Your build is a helluva lot more complicated that anything I've ever done so would you have had to done an accurate scale drawing or even have put some items in the case before ordering fittings?!


I honestly didn't know. 2 months ago before the case came I ordered TONS of Bitspower compression fittings and planned on a standard hose-tubing loop. Then as I started getting interested in all of the rotary's, extenders and such that they offer I decided to go all out on Bitspower "plumbing" pieces and acrylic. As I started thinking about all of the possible loop routes by looking at pictures of the case and Corsair's build I started ordering fittings like crazy. I definitely ordered an excess of fittings but it gives me the freedom to try everything possible and make it perfect. Basically what Karlitos said lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

hahaha, I like how you ended you explanation James.


----------



## Khepira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> When you have money, you have money to buy overstock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> hahaha, I like how you ended you explanation James.


This. It's really the only way to have the absolute most fun figuring out a loop. Like the kid with all the legos who can build anything vice you, with only half the pieces you need to build even a lego house.


----------



## davehan

Newbish question regarding the water pumps.
I saw on the parts list you used MCP35x 's.

Am i correct to assume you still used those and then removed the standard tops, then replaced them with the acrylic ones?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davehan*
> 
> Newbish question regarding the water pumps.
> I saw on the parts list you used MCP35x 's.
> 
> Am i correct to assume you still used those and then removed the standard tops, then replaced them with the acrylic ones?


Correct.


----------



## jcrandall623

Someone get this man his 480mm rad! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrandall623*
> 
> Someone get this man his 480mm rad! The wait is killing me!


Ummmmm.... I already installed all of the rads last night silly


----------



## THC Butterz

looks legendary, this either looks like it belongs next to the sixteen chapel as a pice of art, or as a nucular generating stack or both...


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> looks legendary, this either looks like it belongs next to the sixteen chapel as a pice of art, or as a nucular generating stack or both...


dude its sistine chapel... but i agree with you


----------



## davehan

What size of bitpower fittings and tubing did you go with.


----------



## xIHexIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> m3 30mm


Question about these for a different build. Would these work to go through a Grill, filter, case, fan, then into rad? Or too short? Maybe 35mm for that?


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Updated valve system, now a valve for each loop, all radiators now installed


Am I seeing this correctly?: there is no bottom venting? So is that why you decided to exhaust one rad into the other? Or if I am not seeing this correctly and there _is_ bottom venting, why did you choose to exhaust one rad into the other like this:

in -> fan -> rad -> [space] -> fan -> rad -> out

Rather than:

out <- rad <- fan [space] -> fan -> rad -> out

which would intake cool air from the bottom and exhaust hot air out the sides?


----------



## Stickeelion

Are you planning to do a midplate for this build at all? if so I'm curious as to what you're going to make it out of and what colour.

This question may seem stupid but I'm hopefully looking for some ideas when it becomes my turn to build in a 900D


----------



## jcrandall623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly?: there is no bottom venting? So is that why you decided to exhaust one rad into the other? Or if I am not seeing this correctly and there _is_ bottom venting, why did you choose to exhaust one rad into the other like this:
> 
> in -> fan -> rad -> [space] -> fan -> rad -> out
> 
> Rather than:
> 
> out <- rad <- fan [space] -> fan -> rad -> out
> 
> which would intake cool air from the bottom and exhaust hot air out the sides?


I was thinking the same thing.

Also, I was wondering with all the exhaust fans, will there be enough air to push out?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Big update!


----------



## RJT

Wow. Looking amazingly awesome! So many 90 degree and 180 swivel fittings. Did you get a 24-pin jumper for starting only the pumps to do leak testing?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Wow. Looking amazingly awesome! So many 90 degree and 180 swivel fittings. Did you get a 24-pin jumper for starting only the pumps to do leak testing?


I have a Molex that I can plug directly into the wall so I don't have to use the power supply.


----------



## tSgt

Hi James,

Great work here !

Do you have some picture of the "cable management" part of the case ? I'm looking to use a cylindrical reservoir as well, so i wanted to see where your screws are.


----------



## omegasama

simply beautiful !


----------



## Gardnerphotos

wow lucky you 900D before the rest of the world haha, subba-dub-dubbed


----------



## Freelancer852

Looks amazing! Some inspiration for when I decide to water cool my 900D!


----------



## Maximus Knight

is the Laing DDC1 loud at all?


----------



## kantxcape

Really impressive build log. Subbed.

James any reason for going with the green color? looks good from the usually red/blue builds.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kantxcape*
> 
> Really impressive build log. Subbed.
> 
> James any reason for going with the green color? looks good from the usually red/blue builds.


Think you just answered your own question


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Are you planning to do a midplate for this build at all? if so I'm curious as to what you're going to make it out of and what colour.
> 
> This question may seem stupid but I'm hopefully looking for some ideas when it becomes my turn to build in a 900D


No mid plate, as I said to someone before, I don't want to hide the lower tubing etc.. But you never know.


----------



## Agnew

Hey James,

Just wanna let you know I've created account just so I can keep up with your build here. Anyways, I was looking at your latest update and it looks like it would be impossible to have 480 rads on both sides of the lower cabinet section with the power supply. Could you confirm this? Thanks for the time you take away from your beast of a project o answer all the questions we have! It looks great so far!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agnew*
> 
> Hey James,
> 
> Just wanna let you know I've created account just so I can keep up with your build here. Anyways, I was looking at your latest update and it looks like it would be impossible to have 480 rads on both sides of the lower cabinet section with the power supply. Could you confirm this? Thanks for the time you take away from your beast of a project o answer all the questions we have! It looks great so far!


Thanks! The practical max at the bottom is 1 480 and 1 240.


----------



## mnemonicman

Joined the forum just to subscribe to this thread. Amazing build. Planning to get the case myself but only one video card.

What camera are you using for those shots? They are quite good.


----------



## midnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemonicman*
> 
> What camera are you using for those shots? They are quite good.


I believe he said it's a 60D.


----------



## mnemonicman

Apparently so. Shows me for skimming through the previous posts.


----------



## mangoloid

Jameswalt1, do you consider to use new Bitspower quick disconnects? Since they come in black also it would match your fittings. Great build!!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mangoloid*
> 
> Jameswalt1, do you consider to use new Bitspower quick disconnects? Since they come in black also it would match your fittings. Great build!!!


Quick Disconnects are for hose tubing only. That's why I installed the drain valves for each loop.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Simply gorgeous

Question, how do you go about getting the acrylic tube into the fittings in tight areas? Do you push it into the fittings first and then install the fittings, or just wiggle it in there while the fittings are already installed?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Simply gorgeous
> 
> Question, how do you go about getting the acrylic tube into the fittings in tight areas? Do you push it into the fittings first and then install the fittings, or just wiggle it in there while the fittings are already installed?


Correct. First figure out all of the fittings for the connection then build the whole piece and line up the fittings with the threaded wholes and install as one piece. Of course you have to use fittings with a rotary male on them.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Gotcha! This build is amazing and I'm hoping to do an acrylic loop like this soon.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Gotcha! This build is amazing and I'm hoping to do an acrylic loop like this soon.


Tonight I'm going to change how the gpu bridge connects to the reservoir and get started on some much longer acrylic tubes to connect from the front radiator to the top radiator, the bottom 480 to the gpu bridge and from the bay reservoir to the other pump.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Correct. First figure out all of the fittings for the connection then build the whole piece and line up the fittings with the threaded wholes and install as one piece. Of course you have to use fittings with a rotary male on them.


Can you show us some pics of an example of this?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Can you show us some pics of an example of this?


I can possibly later tonight


----------



## briddell

Wow - this build is becoming simply amazing. Sadly, it makes me realize that even if I win the current OCN Dream Giveaway, I will still have to pour several hundred dollars into fittings so that I can get it just right. There is no other way to watercool a Case Labs than perfectly!









Loving the 900D, though. Although I wouldn't want one myself over a Case Labs, your build log is starting to convince me otherwise! Keep up the great work, man. This is stunning.


----------



## OverSightX

Can we get a pic to see the space from the bottom left rad and the PSU? About how much space is left?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Can we get a pic to see the space from the bottom left rad and the PSU? About how much space is left?


Certainly, tonight


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davehan*
> 
> What size of bitpower fittings and tubing did you go with.


The acrylic is 12mm OD, 10mm ID. Fittings only come in one size for that size tubing only - Bitspower C47 fitting. I do not recommend the C48 fitting - it's too shallow.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27586


----------



## Grayskull

Anxiously awaiting new pics!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I have a sweet piece being made for me by my buddy at custom-towers.com for the area behind the pumps where the drive cages used to be. Here are some pics he sent me of the conversion progress and a tester piece.


----------



## ChromePixels

omg this is outstanding Good Job


----------



## Gleniu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have a sweet piece being made for me by my buddy at custom-towers.com for the area behind the pumps where the drive cages used to be. Here are some pics he sent me of the conversion progress and a tester piece.






Solid piece of metal - this is what I like


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have a sweet piece being made for me by my buddy at custom-towers.com for the area behind the pumps where the drive cages used to be. Here are some pics he sent me of the conversion progress and a tester piece.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


now this is really starting to get interesting, I love to see completely custom parts in a build

Keep up the awesome work jameswalt


----------



## Jameswalt1

Tonight's update:

I changed how the GPU bridge connects to the reservoir so now the angle and connection mirrors how the reservoir connects to the pump. I also installed the second reservoir, ready for tubing down to the fitting you can see I connected on the second pump. The pumps are now secure but still need the wires cleaned up obviously. The ram block will also exit over to the second reservoir. Here are photo updates, including a "state of the build" photo.


----------



## Thiefofspades

No green themed motherboard? Gigabyte sniper series.


----------



## andre02

Or .. painting the red on this mb


----------



## Dangur

Not much to say...This is amazing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Great updates, this is turning out to be a super clean build.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Great looking build. I cant wait to purchase a 900D! Quick question... why two res's?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Great looking build. I cant wait to purchase a 900D! Quick question... why two res's?


Two loops IIRC.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> No green themed motherboard? Gigabyte sniper series.


I had to have the highest performance motherboard. Not to mention there are no blocks for the gigabyte plus when all of the cables are installed you won't see the red anymore anyway.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I love this build! Looks so clean and neat, especially considering how everything is watercooled.

I like it!


----------



## Noobhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had to have the highest performance motherboard. Not to mention there are no blocks for the gigabyte plus when all of the cables are installed you won't see the red anymore anyway.


Got plans to sleeve?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Certainly, tonight


Thank you sir!


----------



## freitz

Great build! Nice work keep it up.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had to have the highest performance motherboard. Not to mention there are no blocks for the gigabyte plus when all of the cables are installed you won't see the red anymore anyway.


UP7


----------



## xhaloedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> UP7


He is using a 3930K though. He needs a 2011 board thats top tier.


----------



## darwing

He is right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Or .. painting the red on this mb


he is right the red on the mono needs to go if ur putting this much time and money into it being perfect u gotta do everything perfect not just spend a ton of money and then have 1 thing you don't like or stands out


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> He is right
> he is right the red on the mono needs to go if ur putting this much time and money into it being perfect u gotta do everything perfect not just spend a ton of money and then have 1 thing you don't like or stands out


Again, to reiterate, the red will be gone once the cables are installed. Plus I assure you there will not be a single thing I am unhappy with then is done, I'll make sure it's perfect!


----------



## omegasama

So will the 900D release officially tomorrow ?


----------



## briddell

There isn't much red on it, anyway. With the GPUs installed, the majority of the red is blocked, so the only red left are the SATA ports, and smaller things around the edge. Even with the cables installed, there will be tiny bits of red visible; I would consider making a cover out of plastic, aluminum, whatever, or possibly heatshrinking them(?).


----------



## Ragsters

I don't think you guys get it. When he is done there will be no red. It could mean paint, or a cover. What ever is needed to get this thing done perfect will be. I don't personally know the guy. He just seems a little OCD.


----------



## Jameswalt1

When all of the cables are installed, if the red is an issue I'll address it. But after placement testing some cables the other day I realized you'd pretty much have to stick your whole head in the case to see the remaining red. The larger amount of tubing has not been installed yet either - there will be so much going on inside the case when its done that the very small amounts of remaining red will not be of any noticeable concern. I almost got the MSI big bang II because of the red issue but I just couldn't not have a quality ROG board for this system.

And as Ragsters just said - I am OCD so the red thing will be under psycotic observation, I promise


----------



## rapture686

Loving the acrylic tubes, they look so much better than regular hoses. Trying to imagine how it will look when the nice green fluid starts flowing through them, oh boy.
Can't wait for the update with filling the loops


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhaloedx*
> 
> He is using a 3930K though. He needs a 2011 board thats top tier.


My bad i forget he was using a 3930k.


----------



## barkinos98

just my ocd asking, why did you mount the res in the middle?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just my ocd asking, why did you mount the res in the middle?


There will be an acrylic tube running down on its right side from the bay reservoir to the other pump


----------



## Gustave

Subbed!

Have fun


----------



## Grayskull

Love it so far! I have my work cut out for me







!


----------



## dRnRcR

Loving this build. Gotta tell you though its killing me looking at all the parts on my floor while waiting for my 900D to come in. At least I can live
through you and Gray.


----------



## DStanding

Wow, this is seriously impressive. I may have to upgrade from my Switch 810









Looks like it's got nearly as much rad support as some entry-level Caselabs stuff!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStanding*
> 
> Wow, this is seriously impressive. I may have to upgrade from my Switch 810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like it's got nearly as much rad support as some entry-level Caselabs stuff!*


This. For the price, and all the water cooling gear it supports, it's entering CaseLabs territory. I just wonder if it's built like CaseLabs.


----------



## DStanding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. For the price, and all the water cooling gear it supports, it's entering CaseLabs territory. I just wonder if it's built like CaseLabs.


Well, the 900D is all aluminum and steel, right? And I haven't had any complaints with their stuff in the past, even low-end. So I don't expect it'll feel any cheaper than say a SMH10, despite being a good $150-200 less and supporting exactly the same components. You lose the pedestal expandability and modular design, and not too much else. Wish there was a white one though.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This. For the price, and all the water cooling gear it supports, it's entering CaseLabs territory. I just wonder if it's built like CaseLabs.


I haven't had experience with a Case Labs case, however I can say that the 900D's build quality is absolutely stellar. It looks and feels like a high-end piece of equipment. I think $349 is an absolute bargain for this thing.


----------



## AaronO

wow! This thread has almost generated more first time posters than cpachris' BBBB log.








I'm very much subbed, btw


----------



## Asustweaker

subbed for sure!! very clean and love the attention to detail. You thought the build out very well. For someone that leads a very busy life, 5 days is very little for the progress you've made!! KUDOS MAN!!!

From my observations, I have one question/suggestion. Do you plan on putting in a relief valve for the draining process? That loop i quite large and will pull a lot of vacuum when trying to drain it. Speaking from experience, a top most "T" with a plug to allow the water to flow freely, or to be blown through would help immensely.

Just my


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> subbed for sure!! very clean and love the attention to detail. You thought the build out very well. For someone that leads a very busy life, 5 days is very little for the progress you've made!! KUDOS MAN!!!
> 
> From my observations, I have one question/suggestion. Do you plan on putting in a relief valve for the draining process? That loop i quite large and will pull a lot of vacuum when trying to drain it. Speaking from experience, a top most "T" with a plug to allow the water to flow freely, or to be blown through would help immensely.
> 
> Just my


I did consider this - but wouldn't opening the top hole on either reservoir accomplish it?


----------



## Asustweaker

It would to an extent. If you had a spare tube with a fitting on the end to attach and blow through the system, that would help. But would only push the water through the lower, and less resistant paths of the loop.

I've since downsized my loop, but had a set up with a couple drain ports and valves in the same loop. Would close one direction, blow the water through that way, and vise versa. With the loops you have there, it's just gonna be hard to drain them completely.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

How does the case look with the Spin Bay Reservoir with all of the blanks in place? It doesn't sit flush with the blanks right?


----------



## skupples

Hey OP/anyone else who knows, what does Bitpower call those garden hose type drainage valves?

Also, super awsome pump! I'm glad to see the pump i recently got can power such a massive system... i'm only pushing through 2 rads 2 gpus 1 cpu with both ~25% power

(it is mcp35x2 right?)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey OP/anyone else who knows, what does Bitpower call those garden hose type drainage valves?
> 
> Also, super awsome pump! I'm glad to see the pump i recently got can power such a massive system... i'm only pushing through 2 rads 2 gpus 1 cpu with both ~25% power
> 
> (it is mcp35x2 right?)


Is this the valve you're asking about? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17445/ex-tub-1563/Bitspower_G14_Mini_Valve_-_Deluxe_White_BP-MVV-DWBK.html?tl=g30c101s460


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How does the case look with the Spin Bay Reservoir with all of the blanks in place? It doesn't sit flush with the blanks right?


Yeah i am wondering as well.


----------



## Stickeelion

Jameswalt you got a link to your build log put in the 900D email that corsair sent out today, this is amazing
http://hosted.verticalresponse.com/536223/8ae7fd89c3/1656531365/fa82a4c34c/


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i am wondering as well.


I'll take a look and post a pic tonight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Jameswalt you got a link to your build log put in the 900D email that corsair sent out today, this is amazing


Wow! Awesome!!


----------



## seross69

Subbed


----------



## CattleCorn

Jameswalt, I may have missed it but how are you controlling the two pumps and all the fans?


----------



## rotary7

Cant wait for my 900d to come in now


----------



## royalkilla408

Beautiful build! One question please. Is the front and the back of the case plastic or metal? Thanks!


----------



## rotary7

if its plastic, its a good quality plastic im sure


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Beautiful build! One question please. Is the front and the back of the case plastic or metal? Thanks!


The surrounds are cast aluminum and the inserts are steel in rear and in front.

The only plastic parts of this case are:
* cable tie down snaps behind motherboard tray
* ODD latches
* HDD trays (to be flexible for tool-free 3.5" installation)
* support frame behind aluminum 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## Bart

Send some of these to Canada, specifically Ottawa! I'm torn between a 900D and a Case Labs box and I can't make up my mind! Tell me where to find this 900D in Canada and I'll buy it tomorrow!







My local place (Canada Computers) will have them as "special order only", meaning if I order one now, it *might* arrive before I die of old age. MIGHT. Help me Obi-George, you're my only hope.









EDIT: DOH! Thought I was posting in the Corsair 800/900 thread! My bad!


----------



## Jameswalt1

My buddy almost has the back piece done. I'll be finishing it with some white acrylic and LED lighting later. Here's it's current state:


----------



## dRnRcR

looking good. I like the mix of the GPU csq's with original styling back plate.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> looking good. I like the mix of the GPU csq's with original styling back plate.


That's not a back plate, its a custom piece going in the blank area behind the pumps


----------



## dRnRcR

Wow, sick bro. Now your just killing me on this build lol. Really can't wait to see this thing done.


----------



## Grayskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Send some of these to Canada, specifically Ottawa! I'm torn between a 900D and a Case Labs box and I can't make up my mind! Tell me where to find this 900D in Canada and I'll buy it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My local place (Canada Computers) will have them as "special order only", meaning if I order one now, it *might* arrive before I die of old age. MIGHT. Help me Obi-George, you're my only hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: DOH! Thought I was posting in the Corsair 800/900 thread! My bad!


I Live in Ottawa and was one of the 10 to snag a 900D. You might have been the guy I was talking to at Canada Computers Merivale last week? If you have any questions feel free to ask. Or if you want to see it to get a better idea.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How does the case look with the Spin Bay Reservoir with all of the blanks in place? It doesn't sit flush with the blanks right?


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TBH, it looks kinda out of place...


----------



## Maximus Knight

i think it looks unique if were a spinQ bay res with the T-Virus in it.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> TBH, it looks kinda out of place...


Yeah, TBH, it doesn't seem big enough??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> TBH, it looks kinda out of place...


I realize it's a "to each their own" decision to install a bay res in the 900D, but personally I like it. A lot. I have a very good feeling that once the loops are complete and the mayhems pastel is running through the system and that front bay res has the pastel waterfalling down it, it's going to look amazing from a 45 degree angle. Trust me on this.


----------



## dRnRcR

I'm sure it will look great when it's done. I have res/pump combo and I like it. With that being said I did order a tube/res D5 combo. That's what I like about these build is it open to builders vision. Sometimes its the things you don't think of that impress you the most. BTW Grey I'm from Ottawa (Orleans) too. Even though I've lived in Vancouver for 15 years now.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Trust me on this.


Well, you _are_ RoboCop...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Jameswalt, I may have missed it but how are you controlling the two pumps and all the fans?


The pumps via pwm splitter, the fans will simply be down-volted using the 7v adapters that came with the fans. I'm trying to keep cables down to a minimum so no fan controller.


----------



## ninojean

this build is insane.... HF


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*






Very Clean, nice work.


----------



## xNovax

Very very very nice


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The surrounds are cast aluminum and the inserts are steel in rear and in front.
> 
> The only plastic parts of this case are:
> * cable tie down snaps behind motherboard tray
> * ODD latches
> * HDD trays (to be flexible for tool-free 3.5" installation)
> * support frame behind aluminum 5.25" drive bays.


The "support frame" that you're talking about is the two sides of the drive bay where the reservoir is located in the pictures? Or something else? Looks a bit awkward because its bigger than normal when installing something in the drive bays.

That is the main part I can't tell if its plastic or metal/aluminum.

Thanks for answering by the way.


----------



## TANN3R

It's looking awesome, James! I wish i had this much to spend on a kick ass system. I felt bad spending as much as i did on a titan lol.

This will look awesome when its done. you wont hear any complaints from me about how it looks.... but that red mobo... JK


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I think that looks pretty bad, looks very out of place, and compared to the rest of the build, shabby.

I'd stealth it behind the drive bays somehow, but that's just me.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I think that looks pretty bad, looks very out of place, and compared to the rest of the build, shabby.
> 
> I'd stealth it behind the drive bays somehow, but that's just me.


I'd have to agree.

Also was there a reason for the way the GPUs are connected to the reservoir and the reservoir is connected to the pump? I just think extra fittings have been used and extra bends introduced that look out of place? Straight lines everywhere and then strange bends. Is it because of the way the reservoir is rotated so you can see the EK logo? If that's the case, seems like a hard obstacle to overcome.

The GPU goes down and then on an angle to the reservoir and then up again. Seems to me when I look at it and the other lines of the build it should have gone straight and run parallel the window of the case, right angle fitting and then into the reservoir without the up and down bends created by the double right angle fittings.

Seems like an interesting section of the build to get it to flow and I'm sure you've thought about it a lot. Have you considered bending the acrylic in this section?

Great job with it so far though. Love the CPU and RAM area. Very clean.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The pumps via pwm splitter, the fans will simply be down-volted using the 7v adapters that came with the fans. I'm trying to keep cables down to a minimum so no fan controller.


Sweet! That was my plan for my upcoming build, so glad to know I'm not crazy. Let us know how it works out for you. And do you have a link to the PWM splitter you're using?


----------



## mironccr345

Nice job overall. But that res Is a eye sore imo, but to each his own. I suggest doing a stealth mod, would look a lot cleaner. Really easy to do. Just check my build log in my sig rig for more details.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ultimitly up to you. The build is looking great though, can't wait too see it with coolant running through it.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I realize it's a "to each their own" decision to install a bay res in the 900D, but personally I like it. A lot. I have a very good feeling that once the loops are complete and the mayhems pastel is running through the system and that front bay res has the pastel waterfalling down it, it's going to look amazing from a 45 degree angle. Trust me on this.


At first I was like nah, but then looking at it again I can totally see where you are coming from and how it can look good, may I point out one thing though, If It were myself I would have moved it up one more bay so you have a nice evenly spaced border around the top and both the sides. I am guessing the rad is stopping you from doing that though. am I right?


----------



## Grayskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> I'm sure it will look great when it's done. I have res/pump combo and I like it. With that being said I did order a tube/res D5 combo. That's what I like about these build is it open to builders vision. Sometimes its the things you don't think of that impress you the most. BTW Grey I'm from Ottawa (Orleans) too. Even though I've lived in Vancouver for 15 years now.


Barrhaven here.

James, I personally love what you have done so far and fully agree that once the mayhem is flowing through it will look AWESOME!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Oh boy, lots of bay res controversy building lol! I knew it would divide some opinions.

Well, stealthing it is not out of the question, lets wait until the build is done and take a small show of hands ?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh boy, lots of bay res controversy building lol! I knew it would divide some opinions.
> 
> Well, stealthing it is not out of the question, lets wait until the build is done and take a small show of hands ?


Great idea!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh boy, lots of bay res controversy building lol! I knew it would divide some opinions.
> 
> Well, stealthing it is not out of the question, lets wait until the build is done and take a small show of hands ?


*ROBOCOP IS FAIR AND JUST TO ALL.*

I can't believe Detroit didn't put a statue of you up.

But seriously, the rig is looking incredible!!!
I'm also not a fan of the bay res being there, but I'm all for reserving judgement until it's done.









I have to ask, is this build sponsored at all?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah the way it looks it pretty bad. Image adding a fan controller, DVD drive. Breaks the Classy look od 900D. I don't know thy they did it in the first place.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree.
> 
> Also was there a reason for the way the GPUs are connected to the reservoir and the reservoir is connected to the pump? I just think extra fittings have been used and extra bends introduced that look out of place? Straight lines everywhere and then strange bends. Is it because of the way the reservoir is rotated so you can see the EK logo? If that's the case, seems like a hard obstacle to overcome.
> 
> The GPU goes down and then on an angle to the reservoir and then up again. Seems to me when I look at it and the other lines of the build it should have gone straight and run parallel the window of the case, right angle fitting and then into the reservoir without the up and down bends created by the double right angle fittings.
> 
> Seems like an interesting section of the build to get it to flow and I'm sure you've thought about it a lot. Have you considered bending the acrylic in this section?
> 
> Great job with it so far though. Love the CPU and RAM area. Very clean.




In the attached picture you can see how this route matches the other tube routing perfectly, it mirrors the tube going to the pump. Now, if the system were being left the way it is then I would agree with you a little, but the reason for the path is two things: 1, the tube has to clear the lower 6pin pcie. 2, this is the most important reason, the gpu pcie wires will be wrapping around it so having it angle back to the reservoir allows this to happen cleanly. It will look excellent. You'll have to trust me on this


----------



## Bart

Another option that might not work: Lamin-X tint film. If you decide you want to darken that res a bit and try to blend it into the 900D better, you could try a smoked tint film. But with the crop circle design, not sure if that would work. If it did, it would be a nice solution. Removable, reversible, peel and stick, etc.


----------



## briddell

Damn it, I loved the bay res until you guys pointed it out. Now, it is pretty ugly, but I'm starting to like it again. Keep it, I say; it will look really cool with Mayhems flowing through it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Sweet! That was my plan for my upcoming build, so glad to know I'm not crazy. Let us know how it works out for you. And do you have a link to the PWM splitter you're using?


I think it was this one


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Damn it, I loved the bay res until you guys pointed it out. Now, it is pretty ugly, but I'm starting to like it again. Keep it, I say; it will look really cool with Mayhems flowing through it.


This. Needs to be judged when the build is finished, including myself


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In the attached picture you can see how this route matches the other tube routing perfectly, it mirrors the tube going to the pump. Now, if the system were being left the way it is then I would agree with you a little, but the reason for the path is two things: 1, the tube has to clear the lower 6pin pcie. 2, this is the most important reason, the gpu pcie wires will be wrapping around it so having it angle back to the reservoir allows this to happen cleanly. It will look excellent. You'll have to trust me on this


In Robocop I trust!! This buid looks beautiful in every aspect







.

Looks better than Corsair's dual loop 900d that was displayed at launch not a long time ago.


----------



## CattleCorn

Don't have much time at work, so these are terrible photoshop hack jobs, but I had some ideas to share













If someone thinks these are a good idea, I guess they can photoshop them better. But I just thought I'd throw these out there.


----------



## siffonen

Best choice would be to hide the reservoir behind the cover, or perhaps a black reservoir instead the plexi one


----------



## barkinos98

I'm a fan of stealthing it too, or somehow getting it flush with the case's graphite color.


----------



## Farmer Boe

I like the previously mentioned idea of a darker tint to the front of the bay res. It will blend in with the black aesthetics of the case yet still retain functionality and style. I don't think adding color to the surrounding area is viable option.


----------



## Jameswalt1

After much deliberation regarding the bay reservoir situation, here is my solution to appease all of the feedback. I'm having this overnighted. It'll still do what I want it to do visually, whilst blending in better with the front of the case.

I really do appreciate all of the feedback, without it I wouldn't have switched to this reservoir which I feel is the best decision to better visually fit the case in the front. That's why I love this forum, thanks guys!











Also, I've had dozens of PM's asking me the process for cutting, finishing and fitting the acrylic tubing. I plan on adding a short guide to my personal process on page 1 soon.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> After much deliberation regarding the bay reservoir situation, here is my solution to appease all of the feedback. I'm having this overnighted. It'll still do what I want it to do visually, whilst blending in better with the front of the case.
> 
> I really do appreciate all of the feedback, without it I wouldn't have switched to this reservoir which I feel is the best decision to better visually fit the case in the front. That's why I love this forum, thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've had dozens of PM's asking me the process for cutting, finishing and fitting the acrylic tubing. I plan on adding a short guide to my personal process on page 1 soon.


Sweet, that will make it look a lot slicker. I think a guide would be awesome!


----------



## PCModderMike

It is decided, Robocop has spoken.


----------



## barkinos98

that will look better imo, go for it!
and send the old one to me lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It is decided, Robocop has spoken.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Avatar IMMEDIATELY changed









Edit: On a side note, Performance PC's is amazing - within 20 minutes of ordering the reservoir I got a "shipped" notification. Top notch service from those guys and gals!


----------



## Grayskull

Slow down James...I am trying to catch up







.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Avatar IMMEDIATELY changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a side note, Performance PC's is amazing - within 20 minutes of ordering the reservoir I got a "shipped" notification. Top notch service from those guys and gals!


ROFL


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL


That was a similar physical reaction that I actually did go through while trying to figure out a solution to reservoir situation


----------



## jcrandall623

Personally, I do think it looks sort of "out of place" but I like it because to anyone who knows, you know it's being watercooled so that's kinda cool and it's keeping with the Corsair/EK theme of the case.. I definitely do like the frosty grey over the frosty white look to match the case better.

BTW, your build inspired me to start saving for a water-cool build. Not sure if I'm going to go all EK, or all-acrylic since it'll be my first attempt at water-cooling, but I do want to get a similar look with a lot of straight lines for tubing.

edit: deleted a paragraph that I think isn't very accurate.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Avatar IMMEDIATELY changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a side note, Performance PC's is amazing - within 20 minutes of ordering the reservoir I got a "shipped" notification. Top notch service from those guys and gals!


LOL and already changed back.


----------



## conwa

Now that you mounted the Alphacool ST30 240 in the front...
Is it possible to mount a thicker rad or is that the max?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL and already changed back.


Yeah, with my profile page sitting on my work computer for the last hour it was almost giving me an epileptic fit - had to switch back lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Now that you mounted the Alphacool ST30 240 in the front...
> Is it possible to mount a thicker rad or is that the max?


You could mount a thicker rad but you would have to mount the fans on the inside of the case instead of in the front compartment, which in my personal opinion would look a little messy


----------



## tekkers

Looking great Jameswalt1!
Subbed.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I love the decision to change out the bay res to that stealth black one. If it looks as good as I think it will, that one component will change the amount of work you would have done to "stealth it" yourself down to zero. Can't wait to see the pics of the changes. Keep up the good work! I am pumped for this case now that NDA was lifted and people are doing proper reviews of it:


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I love the decision to change out the bay res to that stealth black one. If it looks as good as I think it will, that one component will change the amount of work you would have done to "stealth it" yourself down to zero. Can't wait to see the pics of the changes. Keep up the good work! I am pumped for this case now that NDA was lifted and people are doing proper reviews of it:


Nice.....and Great build also, freakin obsessed with the 900D


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> In the attached picture you can see how this route matches the other tube routing perfectly, it mirrors the tube going to the pump. Now, if the system were being left the way it is then I would agree with you a little, but the reason for the path is two things: 1, the tube has to clear the lower 6pin pcie. 2, this is the most important reason, the gpu pcie wires will be wrapping around it so having it angle back to the reservoir allows this to happen cleanly. It will look excellent. You'll have to trust me on this


Fair enough. I figured there had to be a reason for it because there is soo much going on in that area of the case. In the end having both lines mirror each other does make sense. Just wanted to spark a conversation and hear your thoughts on why you did it that way. Spent about 2 hours drawing up the tube routing my new build the other day and had many challenges to consider, so it interested me.

Build looks great.


----------



## Gallien

Question, Any way to get 3x140mm Fans in the front?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Question, Any way to get 3x140mm Fans in the front?


it would honestly be tricky enough to get a 360 rad in the front with two other rads in the bottom. 240 rad (or 280) seems to me like the comfortable limit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> it would honestly be tricky enough to get a 360 rad in the front with two other rads in the bottom. 240 rad (or 280) seems to me like the comfortable limit.


Can you place a 360 RAD in the bottom and still used a HDD cage?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Can you place a 360 RAD in the bottom and still used a HDD cage?


that may work, I'm not 100% sure, sorry.

On a side note, I should have both loops completed today and coolant filled ?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> that may work, I'm not 100% sure, sorry.
> 
> On a side note, I should have both loops completed today and coolant filled ?


chyea. please tell me you will be using a green coolant in one loop. Maybe the frosted gray bay res?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> chyea. please tell me you will be using a green coolant in one loop. Maybe the frosted gray bay res?


Both loops will contain Mayhems Pastel Mint Green. The only delay may be caused by me having trouble matching the green of the fans closely enough. I have a couple if dyes to tweak the color but may take some time.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Old vs New. Definitely a good decision.



GPU loop complete. Please note the little red hot dogs that are visible behind the case. These are necessary for ample computer building energy.


----------



## sprintdmc

Subbed. Better late than never, love this case 900d. acrylic tubing looks really clean and nice route. looking forward to seeing the coolant running through the tubes.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> it would honestly be tricky enough to get a 360 rad in the front with two other rads in the bottom. 240 rad (or 280) seems to me like the comfortable limit.


I was just worried about the fans themselves


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am really like the clear block and bridge. Will probably do the same thing in my future builds.


----------



## ExpertTrigger

For everyone asking questions about what rads will fit and where i suggest TinyTim's video. He covers almost any combo you could think of. He starts placing rads about 40 minutes in.


----------



## thelude

Subbed. Sweet build.


----------



## barkinos98

gratz on the black res, i can imagine it looking killer!


----------



## Solonowarion

Yeah I am interestdd in seeing how the green will look through it


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> GPU loop complete. Please note the little red hot dogs that are visible behind the case. These are necessary for ample computer building energy.


Ugh.... can't you paint the hot dogs green? The red really clashes.


----------



## Khepira

Looking good, and quite the following you've amassed! There are build logs I check everyday, and then there's this log, which I find myself checking multiple times through the day, just to see if there's an update. You inspired me to throw some acrylic tubing in my build too, so thanks for that! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the kind words Khepira.

Update: Both loops are almost finished, all that's left (loop-wise) is to connect the front rad to the top rad - which has proven to be a pain thus far. Hopefully I'll have that knocked out soon and can maybe fill the loop tonight or tomorrow morning. I cant stress enough how much work it was getting a lot of these components connected with the acrylic and making it straight, perfect etc... Some of the tubes I would measure, cut, finish and fit only to find I need to make it longer or shorter. The reason it's so tough is that the connections need to be durable, if they are fragile to the touch then they are worthless. Everything you see so far is rock solid.





Here's a shot of my bitspower work mess and fitting selection (which is now dwindling). I use all of those crystal links to figure out tube sizing, I link up several at a time in different configurations to deduce length and whether or not the path will work.


----------



## K4IKEN

Beautiful! Can't wait to see coolant!


----------



## Bart

Damn it, now I want acrylic tubing after blowing decent money on compression fittings.







DAMN YOU OP!!!!


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


This image is ridiculous... I wish I had a toolbox of fittings.


----------



## Babbalabba

Seeing everything straight is just really appealing to my eyes. I don't think this build would have worked, both in terms of durability and looks without the generous use of fittings and the acrylic tubes. BRING ON THE COOLANT


----------



## z0ki

Looking great and i've been following this thread since day one.. I'm actually in the middle of getting all my new rads and what not, I'm just curious to see how James connected everything (order wise)

I'm only going to use 1x 480 EK rad on the bottom and another 480 EK rad on the top of the 900D to cool the mobo/cpu/2 or maybe 3 GPU's.. So it's a little confusing to think how i would order everything and if i need just the 1 res or do i need 2..


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I cant stress enough how much work it was getting a lot of these components connected with the acrylic and making it straight, perfect etc... Some of the tubes I would measure, cut, finish and fit only to find I need to make it longer or shorter. The reason it's so tough is that the connections need to be durable, if they are fragile to the touch then they are worthless. Everything you see so far is rock solid.


That's the only thing keeping me from doing acrylic or copper on my next build. I don't know if I have the patience for that or not....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Loop is completely done now. Going up to that top rad was tough, how I ended up doing it is insane, I think it looks great.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Old vs New. Definitely a good decision.
> GPU loop complete. Please note the little red hot dogs that are visible behind the case. These are necessary for ample computer building energy.


Great build. Looks awesome, I've been following from the start too.

This tube makes me nervous though. Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the tube fittings are push inserts, with 2 rubber seal-rings that make it water tight and provide friction so it doesn't fall apart. All the other tubes so far are supported at both ends by the fittings, so you'd have to unscrew them just to remove the tube. Not so in this case; enough downward force and it will pop apart.

If I recall correctly, what can't be seen in this pic is a tube that runs the length of the radiator in the bottom, which then turns up to the other tube running to the video card bridge. See crappy paint image below.



I'm just saying that I wouldn't trust it not to pull apart over time. Any support added would be hidden behind the PSU, so it wouldn't spoil the look. It may save you some headaches later though.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Loop is completely done now. Going up to that top rad was tough, how I ended up doing it is insane, I think it looks great.


Great job man, I have been following this thread for a few days now, but I gata say, its pretty much amazing!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Great build. Looks awesome, I've been following from the start too.
> 
> This tube makes me nervous though. Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the tube fittings are push inserts, with 2 rubber seal-rings that make it water tight and provide friction so it doesn't fall apart. All the other tubes so far are supported at both ends by the fittings, so you'd have to unscrew them just to remove the tube. Not so in this case; enough downward force and it will pop apart.
> 
> If I recall correctly, what can't be seen in this pic is a tube that runs the length of the radiator in the bottom, which then turns up to the other tube running to the video card bridge. See crappy paint image below.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that I wouldn't trust it not to pull apart over time. Any support added would be hidden behind the PSU, so it wouldn't spoil the look. It may save you some headaches later though.






Actually you have it wrong, the opening for the radiator is directly below the gpu's. You definitely be right if the rad was flipped. I'm making sure everything is rock solid.


----------



## Matt607

man i wish i could build this...may have to go up north to san fran to visit


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> Actually you have it wrong, the opening for the radiator is directly below the gpu's. You definitely be right if the rad was flipped. I'm making sure everything is rock solid.


In that case I stand corrected. I figured you would have thought of this anyway with the amount of effort you're putting into this.

The finished loop looks good. I look forward to seeing it full and running.


----------



## PCModderMike

Looking great, initiate loop filling! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## z0ki

James well done mate! Really impressed with how its gone. You actually took a few of my ideas I had in my head back in march for this case build then I saw you went with the clear ek bay res and I thought "yes he went clear and I got the smokey one" but damn u took that idea too haha.. When your build is done I might have to ask you a couple questions if that's alright mate. A few things over the past couple of days has been giving me a massive headache lol


----------



## NorCa

Pretty darn good job Jameswalt1! Congratulations and keep it going! I thought the reservoir was ok as it was maybe a little unpleasant OCD wise because it wasn't aligned with the bay cover but I could have lived with it








. This one should look better perhaps but don't think it was such a big deal.

PS: Psst with all that attention you are getting (including corsair) you could probably ask for some sponsor love


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Can we get a pic of the front to see the bay res replacement?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Can we get a pic of the front to see the bay res replacement?


No, I'm trying to keep my day drama-free. Just kidding, yeah I'll post some after I get it filled


















Here's to no leaks!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No, I'm trying to keep my day drama-free. Just kidding, yeah I'll post some after I get it filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to no leaks!


Sweet, now I'll have some computer pr0n to look at while I'm at work tomorrow









Night chaps, glad it's leak free! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## z0ki

How is the pump mounted? And how is the tubed res mounted?


----------



## CapnCrunch10

No leaks!


----------



## z0ki

How would i order the hosing it with 2 EK 480 rads, with Rampage iv extreme motherboard block, cpu, 3 gpu's? Would 1 pump be sufficient enough and 1 res?


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How would i order the hosing it with 2 EK 480 rads, with Rampage iv extreme motherboard block, cpu, 3 gpu's? Would 1 pump be sufficient enough and 1 res?


A single d5 or ddc would be sufficient, but I would feel more comfortable with two pumps


----------



## Jameswalt1

So far leak free! fingers crossed


----------



## golfergolfer

My jaw hit the ground so hard just now it hurts still... I have been following this from the start and I have been constantly amazed but now! WOW! Congrats and fingers crossed for no leaks


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Baller as hell


----------



## deafboy

The white on the res and the red on the mobo clash kind of takes away but very nice work! Semi-busy looking to me but appreciate the hard work regardless. Keep it up!


----------



## hammadj

Absolutely beautiful. I think it can be improved though. The white res definitely needs to go. The red isn't too noticeable but it would be better if you make it black


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The white on the res and the red on the mobo clash kind of takes away but very nice work! Semi-busy looking to me but appreciate the hard work regardless. Keep it up!


Red will mostly be gone once it's cabled up, and the cables have white which will tie into the res (hopefully


----------



## subyman

Should be able to use Rits dye in boiling water to dye the white res covers black. You can get the dye at Walmart. Only takes 2-3mins to do.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Should be able to use Rits dye in boiling water to dye the white res covers black. You can get the dye at Walmart. Only takes 2-3mins to do.


is there a guide somewhere on ocn about dying parts?


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Dear god... It looks amazing. Can't wait to see it post cabling.

If only Gigabyte made a decent sniper mobo for the x79 series, it would be perfection. Still looks fantastic nonetheless.


----------



## Jameswalt1

For the white reservoir, if when I install the sleeved cables they don't pull the white res into the color mix - I'll change it to black. The cables are white, green, gray and black.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Looks awesome, love how the dye looks in the blocks, really goes well. What dye are you using, Mayhems?

Also, we need a picture of the new reservoir installed!


----------



## Sulfatron

OMG







, it looks awesome!! This build is going to be very hard to beat!!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




This image here is priceless.... It's a well operating machine. You can see the elegance throughout the Rig. Caselabs to me isn't like this, while it may give you all the Rad space you need. Case looks so industrial & in my office I do not want that look......

Great Job James....


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My jaw literally dropped when I saw the first pic of filled loop. This is awesome 







Great job m8.


----------



## EpicPie

This build looks insane.

GJ so far OP.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I just read through this whole build log - which has now taken over an hour - and I have no regrets even if I am meant to be checking backups at work.... But this build is awesome!
I love EK watercooling kit, the circle patterns on all the blocks really looks killer to me. Excellent job OP!
This picture kind of sums it up...


----------



## jcrandall623

In my opinion, this build looks cool.

I don't like the loop.

There's 1440mm of rads and 720mm is on the CPU, and 720mm on 3 GTX 680s.

720mm on 3 GTX 680s. Why not 960mm rads of GTX 680s? and just top rad for cpu?

Pretty photos though..


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I think that looks pretty bad, looks very out of place, and compared to the rest of the build, shabby.
> 
> I'd stealth it behind the drive bays somehow, but that's just me.


I agree. At a minimum, if you want to stay with the whole CSQ theme, I'd see about getting a custom acrylic front panel made that could be put on the front of it that was "smoked". That way, at least, it would blend in with the case better. Even still, I just don't know how well a bunch of tiny circles will blend in with a huge rectangle case that is the 900D. You have a large rectangular box that doesn't have a whole lot going on looks wise, then you have this tiny area that is very "busy". Even switching to the version where the back and side part of the reservoir is black, it won't make much of a difference IMO, because as soon as you add the opaque green coolant, you won't see the black anyway.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrandall623*
> 
> In my opinion, this build looks cool.
> 
> I don't like the loop.
> 
> There's 1440mm of rads and 720mm is on the CPU, and 720mm on 3 GTX 680s.
> 
> 720mm on 3 GTX 680s. Why not 960mm rads of GTX 680s? and just top rad for cpu?
> 
> Pretty photos though..


Because it would make a very minimal, if any, difference to the GPU's. You could quite easily cool a GTX 680 on a 120MM radiator, 3 x 120 = 360MM, so a 360 would be more than enough, and he has double that, so effectively each GTX680 has 240MM of radiator to itself, which is a lot.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was looking at the pics so hard I notice the chick looking at the her phone AND the birthdays sign in the back.


----------



## Bart

Uh oh, we got ourselves a situation! A leak free situation! Woohoo, congrats James! That must be a load off!


----------



## Raptorpowa

it's really nice but it's too busy on the tubing side...I would have use black tube except on the mobo...and the acrylic on the gpu kinda overwhelm the green liquid passing through it..all black would have been nice on the gpu...that's me tho...otherwise it looks great...remember simple look is the always the best looking.

to much bling bling...remind me of Mr. T


----------



## PCModderMike

Lol I noticed the chick checking her phone too. Coolant looks good, lime good!


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

How did you make that green of a liquid? Thanks in advance?


----------



## Norlig

Love it, keep going!


----------



## P1kk3wyn

holy heck that is sexy. i love the colour. might me a strange question. but how much liquid roughly does it take to fill that beast?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> How did you make that green of a liquid? Thanks in advance?


Looks like Mayhem Pastel Mint Green coolant (I'm guessing).


----------



## BranField

loving the build so far, ive been a lurker since you started it so thought i should chip in. I really want the 900d for my next build, its just fantastic.

I would personally have had 2 different coolant colours to contrast the 2 loops but that just my opinion.


----------



## Gallien

Can you snap a picture of the 24 pin in, I am curious to see how the cables will pull it together because those clear/white blocks are making my OCD punch my screen LOL I would have thought you would go for black blocks.


----------



## barkinos98

these photos pretty much explain the case imo.
also bother to make a front shot? I'm seriously curious about the looks with the black res


----------



## Solonowarion

Looks sick. The green coolant matches the fan rings perfect. (on my screen at least)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The white on the res and the red on the mobo clash kind of takes away but very nice work! Semi-busy looking to me but appreciate the hard work regardless. Keep it up!


I agree at least about the white on the res. Would look better with the black fittings if it was black or if you had gone with white BP fittings. Still just a ridiculous build. Makes mine look like amateur hour...


----------



## freitz

looks good


----------



## alchmyest

Hi James awesome build man







, will you by any chance be telling us how to do the acrylic tubing?


----------



## ThereFour

Best part about using all acrylic tubing is that you don't have to worry about the corrosion in standard rubber or whatever they are made of flexible tubing and having to replace that after a few months if it seems bad. Acrylic also looks hella lot cooler and stuffs. Great job! Love the color scheme, can't wait to see this all wired up and benchmarks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are some shots using sunlight. For the person who asked, he coolant is indeed mayhems pastel mint green. For the white reservoir I 100% agree that it looks out of place - for now - The cabling has 40% white in it and should bring it together in a very good way. I'll most likely have the 24pin wrap around the reservoir. The cables should arrive today, I had a guy in Illinois make them for me, he made some AX1200 modular cables from scratch for me. The design was inspired by one of Lutro's designs. He has an ebay store and does stellar work, if someone could give me the rule on linking to his ebay store, I'll post a link to it when I take pics of the cables later.

I'd like to add that what you can do in the 900D is nuts, there is so much room. Even with as much as I have going on in it, nothing is too cramped or tight, there is still plenty of space. As someone said earlier, the caselabs cases are amazing but they have a very industrial look, that whilst cool can look a little out of place in a house. This case is absolutely gorgeous and looks like a more finished piece of high end equipment.

One more thing - Yes my build looks busy, I'm aware. However I think there are 2 types of extreme builds - Ones that are super simple, less is more (color/theme-wise) and then there are those that are totally nuts looking. Both have their merits and look stunning when done right - in a different way from each other. This is a new extreme case and I wanted to make this an extreme build, visually, so I went for the latter









I hope this build will emphasize what can be done inside this case


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. My next loop tear down I will be going with acrylic tubing as well...


----------



## wholeeo

This build is bringing tears to my eyes,


----------



## beanscene

holy sheet, i dont see how anyone could call this busy







its super clean, love your loop arrangement. the green on the fans is perfectly matched to the mint green mayhems..

wow!


----------



## Raptorpowa

clutter! somebody get the broom! It's like somebody spill their guts.









the white cap on the res is out of place for sure......


----------



## Solonowarion

The more i see the white res the more i like it. looks really good with that mint green. the build doest seem busy to me at all. very clean.


----------



## Raptorpowa

I have seen so many simple builds yet so nice to look at...this one is overwhelming to look at...tbh.


----------



## Grayskull

Looks Impossibly good bud!


----------



## Solonowarion

The more i see the white res the more i like it. looks really good with that mint green. the build doest seem busy to me at all. very clean.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> is there a guide somewhere on ocn about dying parts?


I don't know. I know about dying plastic parts from my RC days. I'm sure there are guides on Google if you type in Rit dye and plastic parts.


----------



## OverSightX

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some shots using sunlight. For the person who asked, he coolant is indeed mayhems pastel mint green. For the white reservoir I 100% agree that it looks out of place - for now - The cabling has 40% white in it and should bring it together in a very good way. I'll most likely have the 24pin wrap around the reservoir. The cables should arrive today, I had a guy in Illinois make them for me, he made some AX1200 modular cables from scratch for me. The design was inspired by one of Lutro's designs. He has an ebay store and does stellar work, if someone could give me the rule on linking to his ebay store, I'll post a link to it when I take pics of the cables later.
> 
> I'd like to add that what you can do in the 900D is nuts, there is so much room. Even with as much as I have going on in it, nothing is too cramped or tight, there is still plenty of space. As someone said earlier, the caselabs cases are amazing but they have a very industrial look, that whilst cool can look a little out of place in a house. This case is absolutely gorgeous and looks like a more finished piece of high end equipment.
> 
> One more thing - Yes my build looks busy, I'm aware. However I think there are 2 types of extreme builds - Ones that are super simple, less is more (color/theme-wise) and then there are those that are totally nuts looking. Both have their merits and look stunning when done right - in a different way from each other. This is a new extreme case and I wanted to make this an extreme build, visually, so I went for the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this build will emphasize what can be done inside this case






I don't think it's cluttered at all. It really shows the work and thought you put into this. Beautiful build sir. Looking forward on seeing it completed.


----------



## Mearaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Great build!








Loving it so far, but the one thing that puts me off is that acrylic tube that crosses the reservoir!
Why hinder that beautiful res by crossing a tubing over it?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> is there a guide somewhere on ocn about dying parts?


search dye or dying on here. someone had a guide on dying noctua fans. all I know is he color has to be darker than the peice you are dying.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Jameswalt1, let me start off by saying ... "I hate you!"

You and your build is going to cost me so much time and money trying to make my builds as nice as this one. Now I have the bug to go get me some E22 fittings and tubing and tear apart one of my builds and redo much of it with acrylic tubing. I really hate you.










Excellent build man!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was sitting at work and just literally said, "HOLY SH#T" outloud with my boss in the next cubicle...

Bravo... yea its busy, but dear lord, its made me green with envy...


----------



## Elder

So far so good








I am very curious what wiring (choice of colors) will look like ...


----------



## tSgt

James,

Do you think the length of AX PSU cables is sufficient to reach the CPU 8 Pins ?


----------



## michaelk017

Nice build! I follow your build from the beginning.
I have a question about the fans.
I wanna buy a new radiators a EK XT 480 same as yours but i dont know what fan's to use.
Should i use a "Corsair SP120 High pressure fan" with fan controller or a "Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition" on it?

Case: Corsair 900D when it is in stock in Holland

Thanks greet Michael


----------



## omegasama

As asked previously , how much coolant has been used ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> As asked previously , how much coolant has been used ?


To answer a few questions:

approximately 2.5 liters was used

cables will be white/green/gray/black

a standard psu's 8pin may have trouble reaching, they even include an extension

as for fans, I'm really no fan expert per se. I chose the sp120's based on the quality and overall appearance


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

SP120's are solid fans and are perfect for the 900D IMO....


----------



## Hattifnatten

Imo. the high-performance version of the SP120 is too loud, I prefer the quiet edition. Unless you're using very high fin-density rads, it won't have any noticable effect on performance.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Imo. the high-performance version of the SP120 is too loud, I prefer the quiet edition. Unless you're using very high fin-density rads, it won't have any noticable effect on performance.


This.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Cables arrived - made from scratch by this guy (mods please let me know if I'm not supposed to link to a vendor, not sure of the rules, I can edit it out). The quality is outstanding. Design was inspired by one of Lutro's. Most are modular, a couple are extensions.

In the last picture you can see I finally got the custom back piece behind the pumps done, I think it turned out really well.


----------



## Kyouki

Looking great! Don't be mad When I build a Copy hahaha, I had this planned out for some time. You beat me to it and it looks amazing! Keep up the good work and thank you for giving me some more ideas and a push to get started on my next build. I'll be sure to make mine different since my current build is green with mint green, maybe I'll do an orange build, i have been attracted to that color.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Cables arrived - made from scratch by this guy (mods please let me know if I'm not supposed to link to a vendor, not sure of the rules, I can edit it out). The quality is outstanding. Design was inspired by one of Lutro's. Most are modular, a couple are extensions.
> 
> In the last picture you can see I finally got the custom back piece behind the pumps done, I think it turned out really well.


Love those cables! I think I would stain the Barney a different color though. Maybe green.


----------



## Bart

LOL @ Barney! As soon as I saw the pic, I heard his voice.








Build looks great man!!
















EDIT: those cables look awesome, and that guy makes ones that are P.S. specific! AWESOME!!! I'm far too lazy to sleeve my own!


----------



## michaelk017

Thnx all for replaying for the fans ill take the Corsair SP120 Quiet version


----------



## Skoobs

are those cables sleeved with something soft like paracord? looks like they are.

just saved that link.


----------



## xIHexIx

Looks like paracord and connectors from Lutro0 customs, because I actually got my stuff from him in today and the sleeving looks just like that, and my 24 pin has those same little marks at the bottom. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIHexIx*
> 
> Looks like paracord and connectors from Lutro0 customs, because I actually got my stuff from him in today and the sleeving looks just like that, and my 24 pin has those same little marks at the bottom. I could be wrong though.


I have a bunch of 24 pin connectors and they all look almost identical.


----------



## Khepira

Coolant looks great in there! Will you be sleeving any custom cables yourself/ if so, in the same pattern/ color combo?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did you ever consider bending the acrylic tubes? I think that would look amazing...


----------



## Jameswalt1

This cable positioning is NOT 100% FINAL. These pictures are purely to show how the cables pull the white reservoir together (color-wise). Installing these will be the final think I eventually do, I have to wire all of the fans, lights etc.. first. I think they look fantastic and really makes the white res look relevant. Feedback on 24pin positioning is invited, I need to figure out the best layout. Personally I like how it is in these pics, but obviously all of the colors and cables will be straightened in the final install


----------



## luciddreamer124

I want to eat it. It is so derisious


----------



## SmokinWaffle

That looks incredible.


----------



## benito

i actually like the white caps on the res even if the cables were all green or all black, it gives it some contrast. i don't like the grey sleeving on the extensions though


----------



## omegasama

what screws have you used to mount the fans push/pull to the rad and mount it to the case


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I linked my girlfriend to pictures of your build over Steam, she simply replied with this:










followed by:


----------



## PCModderMike

^ LOL

Cabling looks great just like that.


----------



## Babbalabba

Many jimmies, including mine, have been unrustled. I now see where this is going color-wise. But I agree with benito, the gray doesn't look good IMO.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> what screws have you used to mount the fans push/pull to the rad and mount it to the case


I used the EK 30mm M3 screws that come with their rads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> i actually like the white caps on the res even if the cables were all green or all black, it gives it some contrast. i don't like the grey sleeving on the extensions though


The gray is there to tie in with the gray rubber on the fans. Yes I'm that OCD.


----------



## Bart

I think the gray fits in well. Gray isn't going to look out of place in a build with black/white in it. Love it just the way it is! Plus, with the res being just a blob of color, and not having funky stuff in it (ie FrozenQ helix, etc), running cables in front of it looks ok!


----------



## Gallien

and again for good measure..


----------



## Norlig

3 Updates, whoooo!

Love it!


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Looks like Mayhem Pastel Mint Green coolant (I'm guessing).


Thanks and Robocop has conformed that as well. What an awesome group of informative people.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Man, you are making it really hard to not make me want to build something exactly like this. The color choices are just stunning and you were absolutely right in that the red was going to be drowned out by everything else.

Might I make a suggestion for the 24-pin connector?

What if you routed it like this so it wouldn't have to go over the res? And try to keep it at the same angle as the graphics card connectors the best you can too.



So these cables are extensions, correct? Mind asking how much it ended up costing you for that?


----------



## hammadj

I think it looks absolutely dandy as it is. The grey looks really good. I have mixed thoughts about the 24 pin though. Also, you should consider bundling the GPU cables with some coloured zip ties, would make it alot cleaner.


----------



## rapture686

You can't keep the angle if you route the 24 pin like that, for sure.
The build is epic, but I think it would look better if you ditched the white colour. I think that green cables and coolant would stand out much better on gray/black without the white.
About the cables, maybe route the 24 pin behind the res? I don't know if you'd like the res to stand out, or the cable, maybe you should try.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Dont' listen to anyone. Everything looks perfect! Congrats on your success. Planning my first water loop for a couple weeks now and I'm so lost haha. You definetly know your stuff. No question about that.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Beautiful build there. After you had the liquid in I felt like I was looking at the TGRI Lab ooze that mutated the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Again great work.


----------



## Elder

With such long cables hard to keep them in order.
Try to use this solution (Mod/Smart 4 Wire Kobra SS Cable Bundler) in no visible places...
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31903
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31910

Unless you have another (better) solution


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> With such long cables hard to keep them in order.
> Try to use this solution (Mod/Smart 4 Wire Kobra SS Cable Bundler) in no visible places...
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31903
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31910
> 
> Unless you have another (better) solution


As I stated, just put the cables in really quick to see how they looked, they'll be flawless once they're permanently installed. I did actually order a bunch of those clips, unfortunately they're too loose on the cables







I'll figure out a technique somehow.


----------



## Litheon

You were right, can barely see any red with the new cables. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Raptorpowa

flawless is a strong word....your build looks like a kaleidoscope..sorry that's how I see it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

My pants


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> My pants


Mine too









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> As I stated, just put the cables in really quick to see how they looked, they'll be flawless once they're permanently installed. I did actually order a bunch of those clips, unfortunately they're too loose on the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll figure out a technique somehow.


Can you elaborate a little more on why they are loose? I was really thinking about getting some.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can you elaborate a little more on why they are loose? I was really thinking about getting some.


they're completely hanging out of the back of the case, not even connected to anything. Nothing to do with quality, the quality is absolutely stellar.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> they're completely hanging out of the back of the case, not even connected to anything. Nothing to do with quality, the quality is absolutely stellar.


Let me know if you want to sell yours


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Let me know if you want to sell yours


huge fail, I thought you were talking about the cables, you were talking about the clips lol. The clips that were linked are completely loose on my cables and don't work at all.


----------



## Elder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> As I stated, just put the cables in really quick to see how they looked, they'll be flawless once they're permanently installed. I did actually order a bunch of those clips, unfortunately they're too loose on the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll figure out a technique somehow.


I understand.
To tell the truth it is not easy.
They are different ways to deal with a huge amount of cables in TRI SLI.
But there is no ideal solution.

Maybe try this?


----------



## deafboy

Alright, I take back what I said... I approve. lol. Came together very nicely. Great work


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> huge fail, I thought you were talking about the cables, you were talking about the clips lol. The clips that were linked are completely loose on my cables and don't work at all.


Lol. I have seen pics of those clips on fellow members here on OCN and I thought they looked pretty good.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Khepira.


I think I missed it but just double checking. That is a 30mm or 35mm radiator in the front of the system? Potentially, how thick of a radiator can you fit in the front if you want to have the dust filter + 1 set of push fans all in the front while still being able to have your 2 hard drive cages? How much wiggle room do you have right now?


----------



## Jameswalt1

@Syan

30mm would be about the max to still have the filter


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Could you try the 24 pin placement I suggested? I honestly think it would look the best since it kind of looks like it's flowing with the GPU cables if you can get the angle or orientation right. The only major problem is that it might get in the way of your sata cables for your disks.

If you don't like that or the current 24 pin placement over the res, then maybe the closest grommet to the 24-pin connection might be best.

What are you planning to do on the front end of the case? It looks pretty barren compared to the rest of it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@capncrunch

I may try different configs with the cables, for now however I took them out. I placed them there to give an idea how the colors will come together. The 24pin and gpu cables will be the last things I install, lots more to do before that. As for the front, in that area behind the pumps is where that custom EK plate will be going, it'll have two layers of acrylic behind it and LED's. The LED's will be hooked up to a power distribution board along with all of the LED's that plug into the various EK blocks. This power distribution board will be controlled by wireless remote so they're not always on - only for show.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @capncrunch
> 
> I may try different configs with the cables, for now however I took them out. I placed them there to give an idea how the colors will come together. The 24pin and gpu cables will be the last things I install, lots more to do before that. As for the front, in that area behind the pumps is where that custom EK plate will be going, it'll have two layers of acrylic behind it and LED's. The LED's will be hooked up to a power distribution board along with all of the LED's that plug into the various EK blocks. This power distribution board will be controlled by wireless remote so they're not always on - only for show.


Sounds like a plan. Also, I want to quickly say thanks for not just being receptive to people's ideas, but thanks for updating and posting your build so quickly! There's basically something new everyday.

Did you get the cables custom ordered from Lutro? And how much did all of the cables end up costing you?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @capncrunch
> 
> I may try different configs with the cables, for now however I took them out. I placed them there to give an idea how the colors will come together. The 24pin and gpu cables will be the last things I install, lots more to do before that. As for the front, in that area behind the pumps is where that custom EK plate will be going, it'll have two layers of acrylic behind it and LED's. The LED's will be hooked up to a power distribution board along with all of the LED's that plug into the various EK blocks. This power distribution board will be controlled by wireless remote so they're not always on - only for show.


*Great idea!*


What kind of power distribution board?
Are you saying that you will combine *5mm LEDS* with *LED strip* on the controller *or* you gonna use LED trip also on the blocks?
What kind of plexi are you gonna use to illuminate?

(so far its awsome man)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I too am interested in some details about your light controller. I'm thinking of upgrading my lighting scheme soon.


----------



## alchmyest

quick question what is the ID and OD of the tubing and what were the fittings you used? thanks in advance, and your build is amazing


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @capncrunch
> 
> I may try different configs with the cables, for now however I took them out. I placed them there to give an idea how the colors will come together. The 24pin and gpu cables will be the last things I install, lots more to do before that. As for the front, in that area behind the pumps is where that custom EK plate will be going, it'll have two layers of acrylic behind it and LED's. The LED's will be hooked up to a power distribution board along with all of the LED's that plug into the various EK blocks. This power distribution board will be controlled by wireless remote so they're not always on - only for show.


Well, nice idea. I'm going for a Custom Plate there as well, but had the idea before you showed us your EK Plate, so sad you were very very faster. Im still waiting for my 900D to come.
I'm going for an Abstergo Sign lighted up blue







(For those of you, who don't know what or who Abstergo is, it's the Abstergo Industries which was founded by the Templars (Assassin's Creed))
I guess I'll put my build log up with the name "Blue Abstergo", I hope some of you, or even you James will come by and give me some feedback









For now to say, I absolutely love the cables, they match pretty nice. With the colour grey you can't go wrong







really nice job there, you really have an eye for something like this








I guess my build will look ugly and unprofessional compared to yours :O

p.s. what PSU are you using? I don't think you mentioned that earlier


----------



## TANN3R

WOW James! This looks gorgeous. You really did a great job on this computer. the green looks very sharp and the custom wiring looks great as well!

Good job!!


----------



## 2slick4u

holy crap this is so sexy. Makes my computer look like crap


----------



## z0ki

what is the diameter for the acrylic? Both ID and OD and what size bitfenix fittings were used?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think its 10mm ID and 12mm OD using BP Crystal Link fittings C47...


----------



## THC Butterz

I now want to empty my bank account, and sell my car to build a rig as amazing as this...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I now want to empty my bank account, and sell my car to build a rig as amazing as this...


----------



## Danisumi

So, James. I still have 2 questions which you didn't metioned (I think) I'm following this log sine it's first day








but I still don't know what PSU you'll be using








Other than that, how did you paint your rings on the fans, I'm planning to use NB's bionic fans, but they aren't available in blue, so I want to buy them and paint them as well, would love to hear from you, how and with what kind of colour you did it


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> So, James. I still have 2 questions which you didn't metioned (I think) I'm following this log sine it's first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I still don't know what PSU you'll be using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, how did you paint your rings on the fans, I'm planning to use NB's bionic fans, but they aren't available in blue, so I want to buy them and paint them as well, would love to hear from you, how and with what kind of colour you did it


He's using a Corsair AX1200 for a PSU.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> So, James. I still have 2 questions which you didn't metioned (I think) I'm following this log sine it's first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I still don't know what PSU you'll be using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, how did you paint your rings on the fans, I'm planning to use NB's bionic fans, but they aren't available in blue, so I want to buy them and paint them as well, would love to hear from you, how and with what kind of colour you did it


I have a complete component list on page one, I'm using an AX1200. As for paint I just used a standard plastic spray paint from either lowes or home depot. I did one coat of white primer followed by two coats of color. I recommend a 'plastic' specific paint and primer because they have have a flexable additive.

PS. For those that asked, I'll try to post pics and details of the power distribution board and remote control that'll be powering the LED's. It's really simple to do.


----------



## MNModder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder*
> 
> I understand.
> To tell the truth it is not easy.
> They are different ways to deal with a huge amount of cables in TRI SLI.
> But there is no ideal solution.
> 
> Maybe try this?


I second this just google cable sewing to see a how to video BTW been following this build since the beginning subbed for sure. Jameswalt1 this build is great love the tubbing no plasticizer worries just awesome. love the 900D


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> I second this just google cable sewing to see a how to video BTW been following this build since the beginning subbed for sure. Jameswalt1 this build is great love the tubbing no plasticizer worries just awesome. love the 900D


After looking for a while at lots of pictures of sewn cables I actually have decided it's not for me. I really appreciate the effort that goes into it but when it comes to 24pin and gpu cables I like a little "hair-flow" to them. The sewn cables are just too straight for my liking. I'll try to find a happy middle-ground of tight/straight and loose. Still early days anyway, I have a lot of lighting and other cables to install, not too mention finishing the EK plate.I'll also put together the short acrylic tutorial as soon as I can, I don't just want to throw it together, I want to use quality photos with a good step-by-step.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> After looking for a while at lots of pictures of sewn cables I actually have decided it's not for me. I really appreciate the effort that goes into it but when it comes to 24pin and gpu cables I like a little "hair-flow" to them. The sewn cables are just too straight for my liking. I'll try to find a happy middle-ground of tight/straight and loose. Still early days anyway, I have a lot of lighting and other cables to install, not too mention finishing the EK plate.I'll also put together the short acrylic tutorial as soon as I can, I don't just want to throw it together, I want to use quality photos with a good step-by-step.


SWEET!! Proper tutorials are always good, and you seem to write very well, so that should be a good one! Looking forward to it!


----------



## rotary7

Wow this looks amazing, are you going to keep that dye in the loop for daily usage or distilled water?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Wow this looks amazing, are you going to keep that dye in the loop for daily usage or distilled water?


24/7


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> PS. For those that asked, I'll try to post pics and details of the power distribution board and remote control that'll be powering the LED's. It's really simple to do.


Led strip or 5mm leds for the blocks?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Led strip or 5mm leds for the blocks?


Each of the EK blocks has 2 holes for two LED's, some 3mm some 5mm. Every single LED will be hooked to the power board and the board hooked to a remote control adapter so from outside the case I can use a key fob style remote control to turn on and off all 14 LED's whenever I want. I don't want them on all the time, just for show. I'll post pics in the next 48hrs, I just have a bit of a busy weekend, girlfriends birthday party.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I just have a bit of a busy weekend, girlfriends birthday party.


You better gift her something damn good after this build or your dead meat


----------



## Sunreeper

Get her a corsair 350d


----------



## King4x4

Subbed! I hate just checking my profile for topics... Makes miss a gem like this!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have a complete component list on page one, I'm using an AX1200. As for paint I just used a standard plastic spray paint from either lowes or home depot. I did one coat of white primer followed by two coats of color. I recommend a 'plastic' specific paint and primer because they have have a flexable additive.
> 
> PS. For those that asked, I'll try to post pics and details of the power distribution board and remote control that'll be powering the LED's. It's really simple to do.


Thx for your answer







Going to buy blue plastic spray right now









Hope your girlfriend won't get mad, if you don't get her a gift as expensive as this build


----------



## KoSoVaR^

Love you work so far !


----------



## CreepingMoth

Some guys taking the credit for this build saying its there own on the linus Tech Tips forums.. Here's a link: http://linustechtips.com/main/forum/the-workbench/build-logs/174693-k-beast


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepingMoth*
> 
> Some guys taking the credit for this build saying its there own on the linus Tech Tips forums.. Here's a link: http://linustechtips.com/main/forum/the-workbench/build-logs/174693-k-beast


Somebody just told me via PM, he also then posted a reply there exposing him. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sind

Some say imitation is the best form of flattery...but flat out stealing credit is wrong... what a loser.


----------



## PCModderMike

Shame.


----------



## hammadj

HAHAHAHA. imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well, I'm just happy you guys exposed him and put a stop to his troll thread, thanks again!


----------



## Hukkel

Wow this is one expensive and enormous build.

I think the sleeving was exactly what this build needed. It hides almost all red-ness from the mobo.

I personally think the mobo area is way cluttered with tubing atm. I would have personally made the arrangement different so the lining in the tubing is better. It looks like a spidersweb now alltogether.

I love the choice of colour pattern. Original and good looking.

Have fun with your build and your working pc afterwards


----------



## Sulfatron

Hey James,

Which jet plate are you using in your CPU block, the EK user manual says that J3 is optimized for socket 2011 processors??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Hey James,
> 
> Which jet plate are you using in your CPU block, the EK user manual says that J3 is optimized for socket 2011 processors??


Correct, I switched to the recommended plate


----------



## Sulfatron

Ok thanks, I was a bit confused about jet plates. I've been going around forums trying to find out which one gives the best performance on sandy bridge









Some say J2 is the best on all platforms but it doesn't make sense as it contradicts EK's instructions.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepingMoth*
> 
> Some guys taking the credit for this build saying its there own on the linus Tech Tips forums.. Here's a link: http://linustechtips.com/main/forum/the-workbench/build-logs/174693-k-beast


What a sad, sad fool.


----------



## Prof Aronnax

If someone is pimping out your rig as their own by re-posting your pics on another site, you can submit a DMCA takedown notice and have the pics removed from that site. Just for reference, Overclock's (linked to at the bottom of this page) is here. Any reputable site should have something similar. It isn't something to do lightly, but if you took the pics, you have the right.

Not legal advice unless I'm already overbilling you.

Regards,
-The Bob Loblaw Law Blog


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> What a sad, sad fool.


Seconded. Preeetty lame.

That's why OCN is better


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prof Aronnax*
> 
> If someone is pimping out your rig as their own by re-posting your pics on another site, you can submit a DMCA takedown notice and have the pics removed from that site. Just for reference, Overclock's (linked to at the bottom of this page) is here. Any reputable site should have something similar. It isn't something to do lightly, but if you took the pics, you have the right.
> 
> Not legal advice unless I'm already overbilling you.
> 
> Regards,
> -The Bob Loblaw Law Blog


It's ok, one of the moderators on the other site caught on quick and locked the thread. For sure though, all of my final final pics will be watermarked with my username and overclock.net. When it's all said and done I guess I'm slightly flattered


----------



## Ragsters

I can't wait to see final pics.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I can't wait to see final pics.


I imagine it'll be about a week to final pics. I still have ALL of the wiring and lighting to do. The custom EK plate is done now, but my buddy is also making two other pieces for me so I'll be waiting on that too. I hope to get most of it done by ~Thursday. I'll update with lots more pics up to that point too.

This thing better boot up ok when it's done


----------



## mvitkun

we believe in you james,don't let us down


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Great idea!*
> 
> 
> What kind of power distribution board?
> Are you saying that you will combine *5mm LEDS* with *LED strip* on the controller *or* you gonna use LED trip also on the blocks?


So here are some quick example pictures of what I'm talking about in regards to the LED's for the blocks. Each of the EK blocks has two holes for either 3mm or 5mm LED's depending on the block, the blocks that have these are: each ram block, cpu block, sli bridge, each pump block and the bay reservoir. Also the custom EK back piece will have acrylic behind it with two LED's, so that's 16 LED's total. I don't want LED overkill so all of these lights will be controlled via a remote hooked to a power distribution board hooked to the LED's. I want to be able to turn them on when I want for show only and without rigging up a messy bay controller or buttons on the case itself so a stealth remote receiver is the best option. This is really easy to do.

Here is the power distribution board



Here is the remote and receiver




Here are some example tailed-LED's



Here is an example of the LED's attached to the board which is then attached to the receiver via molex and the receiver is just plugged into a molex wall adapter, they were turned on via a press of the on-button on the remote. The cool thing is that by default every time the computer is turned on the receiver will be off, so they will only ever come on when I choose. Obviously in the picture the wires to the LED's are much shorter than I'll be using to traverse the case to the various blocks.


----------



## PCModderMike

Very cool. I like that idea.


----------



## cpachris

Wow. This build log snuck up on me. Was just glancing through the Intel Build log page in search of some new threads to follow, and BAM...almost 100k views in like 10 days, or something crazy like that. So of course I had to check it out. Completely caught up now. Very impressive. Some thoughts based on comments made so far and my observations:

- I love the white res caps. keep them.
- color scheme is very nice. sleeving looks great.
- i'm not decided on the front bay res yet. have you shown us some pictures with the coolant yet?
- the 900D looks to be a pretty nice case.
- so so so clean! the overall aesthetics are incredible!

some suggestions for your consideration:

- use different color coolant in the two loops? maybe green in one and white in the other?
- run the 24 pin connection behind the reservoir instead of wrapped down the front
- don't run the acrylic tube in front of the reservoir
- consider changing the plumbing layout on the board. i think you could improve it.

Take the suggestions for what they are...just suggestions for consideration. The build is amazing. I always feel like such a slacker when people finish their build logs in less than a month.


----------



## omegasama

Can we know the board and the receiver you used ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Can we know the board and the receiver you used ?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6066/bus-106/Logisys_12V_15A_Remote_Control_RM02.html


----------



## richie_2010

would that work for powering up the system as well.

need to get me one of these.


----------



## thestache

Rig is looking great so far.


----------



## xIHexIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> would that work for powering up the system as well.
> 
> need to get me one of these.


That particular controller won't, it's designed as a middle between Molex ports, while PC power/reset uses a mobo header.

However, Logisys does make a remote for PC power and reset. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16924/bus-317/Logisys_PC_Remote_Start_Reset_Controller_RMPC2.html#blank


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIHexIx*
> 
> That particular controller won't, it's designed as a middle between Molex ports, while PC power/reset uses a mobo header.
> 
> However, Logisys does make a remote for PC power and reset. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16924/bus-317/Logisys_PC_Remote_Start_Reset_Controller_RMPC2.html#blank


Haha far out man


----------



## azasadny

Looks great as is!! Fantastic work, you're a craftsman and I thank you for sharing your build with us!!


----------



## badjz

Amazing build, but where are the hdds mounted?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Amazing build, but where are the hdds mounted?


Not installed yet, most likely on the back of the case


----------



## z0ki

Is there holes already in the 900D to install the tube res? Or do you need to drill?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Is there holes already in the 900D to install the tube res? Or do you need to drill?


You'll need to drill the holes, very easy to do. I also just saw a PM from you that I missed, I'll try to answer it later today.


----------



## Bart

Depending on how anal you are, strong velcro can be used as well. That stuff holds well, even cut in thin strips, so you *could* use that for the reservoir mounting clips. As long as the clips are quality ones. That would be too inelegant a solution for guys like James though.


----------



## OverSightX

Question: Do you think 1/2ID x 3/4OD tubing would fit behind the motherboard tray with all the cabling?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Question: Do you think 1/2ID x 3/4OD tubing would fit behind the motherboard tray with all the cabling?


I'm almost positive it would. I have some so I can check later tonight for you.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm almost positive it would. I have some so I can check later tonight for you.


Thank you sir!


----------



## z0ki

Where can you buy acrylic hose? Can't find any in australia.. Well i can but they're very short i need long ones that i could cut down..

any ideas?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Idk if PPCs ships to where you are, but:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37277


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Where can you buy acrylic hose? Can't find any in australia.. Well i can but they're very short i need long ones that i could cut down..
> 
> any ideas?


Have you try pccasegear.com ??


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Have you try pccasegear.com ??


Yep.. I did say they dont have any in Australia







I emailed them they didnt even know what I was talking about lol.

Anyone in the states know of any pc stores that sell long acrylic tubing?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yep.. I did say they dont have any in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them they didnt even know what I was talking about lol.
> 
> Anyone in the states know of any pc stores that sell long acrylic tubing?


I wonder if it could be gotten through a plumbing store?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yep.. I did say they dont have any in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them they didnt even know what I was talking about lol.
> 
> Anyone in the states know of any pc stores that sell long acrylic tubing?


In general most places that sell it here in the US import it from Europe. It's 12mm/10mm sizing is not remotely a US standard. You can try E22 who make it/sell it and export it. I got E22's acrylic tubing from Performance PC's who have it in stock right now btw or you can get it from E22 direct. One other thing to keep in mind is that you don't have to get it from a computer store - try industrial outlets there in Australia - any 12mm/10mm acrylic or polycarbonate tubing will work and you should have no issue finding it in that metric size in your country. Best of luck.

Build related info: I took the last 4 days off of working on the build while waiting for some wiring, cables etc... I'll be working full force in it tomorrow with the intention of getting most of it done. I'll have the custom EK piece installed tomorrow also. Hoping for boot up on Thursday! I'm waiting for 2 more monitors to arrive however and according to the UPS tracking info the train they were on was derailed:/ so that sucks. I'll also have the short and basic Acrylic tutorial posted for all those that asked.

Thanks for everyone's kind words throughout this build.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In general most places that sell it here in the US import it from Europe. It's 12mm/10mm sizing is not remotely a US standard. You can try E22 who make it/sell it and export it. I got E22's acrylic tubing from Performance PC's who have it in stock right now btw or you can get it from E22 direct. One other thing to keep in mind is that you don't have to get it from a computer store - try industrial outlets there in Australia - any 12mm/10mm acrylic or polycarbonate tubing will work and you should have no issue finding it in that metric size in your country. Best of luck.


Hey mate beautiful thanks i think i found a acrylic factory/store in my own city here in Australia









Just to confirm is the diameter 12mmX10mm?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey mate beautiful thanks i think i found a acrylic factory/store in my own city here in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm is the diameter 12mmX10mm?


Yup, 12mm OD x 10mm ID. Fits nice and snug into Bitspower C47 fittings (don't use C48, they're too short).


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yup, 12mm OD x 10mm ID. Fits nice and snug into Bitspower C47 fittings (don't use C48, they're too short).


Excellent!







Legend mate!!

I'll have to purchase the C47 fittings from outside of Australia though.. Also a question that has been bugging me is, Once you installed the C47 fittings on the end how did you connect them to angled fittings?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend mate!!
> 
> I'll have to purchase the C47 fittings from outside of Australia though.. Also a question that has been bugging me is, Once you installed the C47 fittings on the end how did you connect them to angled fittings?


You'll need to use only fittings that have rotary bases. You basically need to create the entire connection including the acrylic and all fittings, then screw everything into both of the connecting blocks (or rads or whatever) at the same time. I'll cover that in my short tutorial.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You'll need to use only fittings that have rotary bases. You basically need to create the entire connection including the acrylic and all fittings, then screw everything into both of the connecting blocks (or rads or whatever) at the same time. I'll cover that in my short tutorial.


Ah thought so! But great mate! looking forward to that tutorial when u got time! Seeing it done physically would answer a lot of questions! thanks again James!


----------



## z0ki

Oh also i realized what i meant lol, would a C47 bitpower fitting fit in say this?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_300_1321&products_id=21612

**EDIT**

don't worry i think i answered my own question lol.. With a 1/4" thread it would fit lol


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

I just spent the last hour going through all 64 pages. When you put the green coolant in, my eyeballs exploded. Seriously. I'm still picking up the pieces.

Amazing job, man. You've inspired me with my current build.


----------



## Jakewat

Just did the exact same thing just now









And about the rig. Absolutely amazing, outdoes many of the builds i have seen. I love the build logs where the modder takes his time to perfect, it gives us followers suspense and something to drool over.
One last thing, great to see a green themed rig, they are a bit of a rarity these days especially with a colour scheme such as yours. Great work and i can barley wait for an update!

P.S meaning to join overclock.net for ages, this log just made me make time.


----------



## STUNT1990

Hi James

I´ve been reading this since you posted the link on the "900D unveiled" thread but I didn´t want to post the same as everyone (OMG, brutal, great and so on xD) so here´s my coment now that I have a request









Could you please take a picture of the lower right side of the case? something like this but from the other side, just to see how much space is between the 240mm rad and the AX1200.

I have an AX1200i and I really don´t neeed so much wats so if I can´t fit an AX1200i and a 280 rad I don´t know if I´ll sell it and go for AX860i+280mm or keep the PSU and just use a 240mm rad like everyone else (I guess it would be this one most likely)

Great idea with the acrylic tubing, I was looking for something straight on the tubbing as I would like to keep it all "square" so I may use your tutorial for my build but using more fittings just to keep the pipes perpendicular/parallel from each other.


----------



## ledzepp3

Probably a pretty stupid question, but do you need to round off the edges on E22 acrylic tubing? I've seen some people who will buy the right ID and OD acrylic tubing and then have to round off the edges..


----------



## spidey81

Here's a good tutorial on prepping acrylic tubing from E22.

http://www.e22.biz/tubingprepguide.aspx#.UXh_DrXvt8E

And by the way, awesome build! This case is immense and you've done it justice!


----------



## z0ki

According to james if u get the right ID & OD it will fit into the the c47 fittings nice and snug


----------



## alchmyest

hi James roughly how many meters of tubing did you use??


----------



## z0ki

simply buy a few meters it doesn't hurt to have extra cause no doubt you will cut some a lot shorter then you should.. depends how big your loop will be i would get 3-5meters


----------



## ledzepp3

So I wouldn't need to round the edges out? I'd rather not waste any more money, my new build's already gonna cost me 6K


----------



## spidey81

Rounding the edges wouldn't be needed per se. However, if you want to ensure that you don't damage the fitting o-rings then it's highly suggested. As you say, no sense in wasting any more money than needed.


----------



## ledzepp3

I'll file the edges to a rounded shape just to be safe







+rep


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Rounding the edges wouldn't be needed per se. However, if you want to ensure that you don't damage the fitting o-rings then it's highly suggested. As you say, no sense in wasting any more money than needed.


Definitely round off the edges. I personally rotate the tube while filing at a 45 degree angle, 2 quick rotations then a much slighter angle for a another quick rotation. Then I quickly wet sand the heck out of the end. Entire cutting/filing/sanding process takes 5 minutes max once you've got the technique down. Again I promise a quick tutorial with pretty pictures soon, hopefully tomorrow. I spent the majority of my day today wiring all of the fans and hooking up all of the LED's to the remote receiver. 80% of the annoying and time consuming wiring is done. Should finish tomorrow along with new photos. Main time consuming thing left is I have to cut two pieces of acrylic sheet that will go behind the EK plate, then drill holes for mounting LED's in the acrylic. That's my morning project. And finally I received all of my monitors which now need wall-mounted in a surround configuration. Busy day tomorrow. On a side note I just got back from watching Oblivion, I really enjoyed it. Plus my favorite band, M83, did all of the music for it so the score was fantastic.

Goodnight chaps!

PS, Ledzepp, I'll get you those fitting sizes I forgot to get you in a PM tomorrow.

PSS, for the guy who asked about fitting 1/2 x 3/4 tubing behind the motherboard side of the case - you absolutely can.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> wiring all of the fans and hooking up all of the LED's to the remote receiver. 80% of the annoying and time consuming wiring is done.


just wondering how you did the fan wiring, i know you mentioned it before but could you go into a bit more detail, please and thanks


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Definitely round off the edges. I personally rotate the tube while filing at a 45 degree angle, 2 quick rotations then a much slighter angle for a another quick rotation. Then I quickly wet sand the heck out of the end. Entire cutting/filing/sanding process takes 5 minutes max once you've got the technique down. Again I promise a quick tutorial with pretty pictures soon, hopefully tomorrow. I spent the majority of my day today wiring all of the fans and hooking up all of the LED's to the remote receiver. 80% of the annoying and time consuming wiring is done. Should finish tomorrow along with new photos. Main time consuming thing left is I have to cut two pieces of acrylic sheet that will go behind the EK plate, then drill holes for mounting LED's in the acrylic. That's my morning project. And finally I received all of my monitors which now need wall-mounted in a surround configuration. Busy day tomorrow. On a side note I just got back from watching Oblivion, I really enjoyed it. Plus my favorite band, M83, did all of the music for it so the score was fantastic.
> 
> Goodnight chaps!
> 
> PS, Ledzepp, I'll get you those fitting sizes I forgot to get you in a PM tomorrow.
> 
> PSS, for the guy who asked about fitting 1/2 x 3/4 tubing behind the motherboard side of the case - you absolutely can.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Status update: All wiring done! - Finally! I'm at boot-up stage now, only waiting on two more custom pieces, One to cover the side of the bays and a piece for the front rad (inside area). EK piece is installed and has two layers of acrylic behind it - one clear and one white. It has two LED's at the bottom of it. I'll try to get a lighting photo later on. Here is some eye candy including the much debated front reservoir


----------



## OGkrook

casuals gawk at this awesomeness


----------



## 161029

Very jealous.


----------



## Sulfatron

Just Wow, this has to be the best looking build I have ever seen







.

James, you are way better than Robocop..


----------



## Spin Cykle

Wow... Looks Fantastic the res turned out perfect!


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Don't know if that could have turned out much better. Pure sexy!


----------



## Stickeelion

you're build is turning out so much better than I would have imagined


----------



## redxmaverick

I'm jealous!









The build looks amazing. I'm liking the green ooze color.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update: All wiring done! - Finally! I'm at boot-up stage now, only waiting on two more custom pieces, One to cover the side of the bays and a piece for the front rad (inside area). EK piece is installed and has two layers of acrylic behind it - one clear and one white. It has two LED's at the bottom of it. I'll try to get a lighting photo later on. Here is some eye candy including the much debated front reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really clean build. Straight lines and the sleeved cables are super tight. Well done.


----------



## K62-RIG

Phew just read through 66 pages of awesomeness. This build is fantastic and it's a credit to your attention to detail.


----------



## Jeffwx7

From a purely aesthetic standpoint that build is astounding. All you need now is to put an air freshener in it so it blows out a minty fresh aroma


----------



## darwing

Can you make a video of this build? I'm sure tons of people would love to see the loop and the creation! Do you have a YouTube channel?


----------



## xIHexIx

I love everything about it except for two things. In my opinion the front res looks out of place because of the extra width of the case and the extra filler on the sides. But that's just me. Also the AX on your PSU looks out of place when you look down on it. If you can't see it when it's closed it should be fine, but maybe a piece of carbon fiber that you can put on and remove with some heat?

Overall everything else turned out great. I love the way the tube looks, and I'm glad to see the red on the motherboard is no longer visible and the internal res' white caps blend in nicely with the white of the cables. That internal EKWB plate is going to give you a custom look over many other builds people do in this case, because while it is an expensive case with a wide variety of things that can be done to it, I would imagine a lot of people will probably just drop in gear and be done with it.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Sick...simply sick.

Great job.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update: All wiring done! - Finally! I'm at boot-up stage now, only waiting on two more custom pieces, One to cover the side of the bays and a piece for the front rad (inside area). EK piece is installed and has two layers of acrylic behind it - one clear and one white. It has two LED's at the bottom of it. I'll try to get a lighting photo later on. Here is some eye candy including the much debated front reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Very* well done. Superb, you should be proud.


----------



## The Fryer

just wow. that thing looks great..


----------



## briddell

Dear god, I just shat my pants.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update: All wiring done! - Finally! I'm at boot-up stage now, only waiting on two more custom pieces, One to cover the side of the bays and a piece for the front rad (inside area). EK piece is installed and has two layers of acrylic behind it - one clear and one white. It has two LED's at the bottom of it. I'll try to get a lighting photo later on. Here is some eye candy including the much debated front reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picz!


This build turned out amazing, great work


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well - booted up and running fine! Using just the default PWM profile in Asus Suite II the GPU's are sitting at ~25 degrees at idle and the CPU is sitting at ~33 degrees Idle, I'll push them both shortly and then overclock time!


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## andre02

Where do you have your hdd's, somewhere on the back ?


----------



## joejoe69

Been lurking and watching this awesome build like a ninja. Your build convinced me to go with full acrylic tubing in my loop rebuild. Most impressive build in a 900D yet. Rep'd fo'sho!!


----------



## Toad Boy

I've just had a man crisis in my trousers


----------



## azasadny

If I built a high end PC, I would want it to look EXACTLY like this one!! I would offer to pay James to build it for me, though... I would just look at it!!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azasadny*
> 
> If I built a high end PC, I would want it to look EXACTLY like this one!! I would offer to pay James to build it for me, though... I would just look at it!!


You have a 3770k and 32GB of RAM - all you need is a better GPU than a 650, and it's really high-end. This, however, isn't high-end; it is enthusiast, custom, and sex - sex on a stick.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> You have a 3770k and 32GB of RAM - all you need is a better GPU than a 650, and it's really high-end. This, however, isn't high-end; it is enthusiast, custom, and sex - sex on a stick.


Sex in a box. no pun intended.


----------



## K4IKEN

This build is *perfect*.


----------



## Unknownperson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> This build is *perfect*.


I would like to do a build like this but with caselabs sm8 on pedestal. I'm dreaming again but this build is absolutely stunning. It seems like the op is a smooth operator.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownperson*
> 
> I would like to do a build like this but with caselabs sm8 on pedestal. I'm dreaming again but this build is absolutely stunning. It seems like the op is a smooth operator.


I think it would look *fantastic* in an SM8! Maybe even an M10 - I love the cubes


----------



## ledzepp3

Actually this would look wicked in a CaseLabs SMH10


----------



## nyk20z3

Any issues with running 2 different style reservoir like that ?

Job well done overall!


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any issues with running 2 different style reservoir like that ?
> 
> Job well done overall!


I know I'm not James but as far as answering your question, it shouldn't matter because as long as either res' are above their pumps and providing water at all times, there should be no detrimental effects or differences at all.


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any issues with running 2 different style reservoir like that ?
> 
> Job well done overall!


I'm not sure if you noticed, but he's running dual loops. The bay res supplies the MB/RAM/CPU. The tube res supplies the GPU's.


----------



## King4x4

I just came...


----------



## unox

How do you fill the cpu loop, you can't exactly pull out the bay reservoir because of the acrylic tubing?


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unox*
> 
> How do you fill the cpu loop, you can't exactly pull out the bay reservoir because of the acrylic tubing?


Probably with a funnel and a tube.. My guess..


----------



## joejoe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unox*
> 
> How do you fill the cpu loop, you can't exactly pull out the bay reservoir because of the acrylic tubing?


Easy, just pop off the top optical drive cover, and...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Probably with a funnel and a tube.. My guess..


...this.


----------



## omegasama

Hi , can i know how much fan extension you been using and the lenght please.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Probably with a funnel and a tube.. My guess..


Syringes are better for filling loops, but funnels are the quickest. It doesn't really matter, though, as long as the loop gets the coolant.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi , can i know how much fan extension you been using and the lenght please.


I didn't use any fan extensions, every fan is hooked to a local power board (2) which each have 8 3pin plugs, only a Molex extension runs to each of those. I posted a picture of a power board somewhere in here.

Also in regards to filling the reservoir, I just took off the top bay cover and inserted 45 degree compression fitting attached to a hose and used a funnel.


----------



## omegasama

Yes thank you, i saw the power board, and can i know how do you control the speed of all your fans ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Yes thank you, i saw the power board, and can i know how do you control the speed of all your fans ?


I just used the 7v adapters that came with the fans on every fan. Fan controllers are so messy. The volume is fine and at stock right now with 30-40% pump speeds the GPU's max out at about 38 degrees and the CPU at about 45 degrees.


----------



## omegasama

Oh nice , thanks ! . Have you overclock it yet ?







it would be interesting to see some bench !


----------



## KenL

Stunning build! Very clean, nice color scheme... just perfect!









However, since you are one of the very lucky 900D owner.. may I just ask you how wide is the front panel? (one of those 5.25" cover)? Will be modding this case as soon as it will be finally available around here... Thanks in advance!

And.. keep the pictures coming


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Don't know if that could have turned out much better. Pure sexy!


I agree.

Absolutely monolithic front of rig style.


----------



## s1rrah

You copied my custom builds green/biege theme, damnit!!

...



...

It's cool, though. Yours looks okay, I suppose. But I'll still take you in a Science Mark 2.0 Bench Competition.

;-)

...

(playin' mate) ...

That thing is mono-*******-lithic.

Killer work.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> You copied my custom builds green/biege theme, damnit!!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's cool, though. Yours looks okay, I suppose. But I'll still take you in a Science Mark 2.0 Bench Competition.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...
> 
> (playin' mate) ...
> 
> That thing is mono-*******-lithic.
> 
> Killer work.






Mono- mother 'lovin -lithic!


----------



## Babbalabba

Another build for the ages...how does it feel to caress the physical manifestation of a few thousand dollars, James?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Another build for the ages...how does it feel to caress the physical manifestation of a few thousand dollars, James?


I think he is closer to 10k.


----------



## omegasama

i have a question about fans , why don't you used the Gentle Typhoon AP-15 ?? it has better static pressure if am not wrong .


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> i have a question about fans , why don't you used the Gentle Typhoon AP-15 ?? it has better static pressure if am not wrong .


Maybe because they're ugly?


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> i have a question about fans , why don't you used the Gentle Typhoon AP-15 ?? it has better static pressure if am not wrong .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they're ugly?
Click to expand...

i agree with z0ki plus the sp120's have an interchangeable ring which makes it very easy to color coordinate(by using the provided rings or as james did painting one)


----------



## tekkers

See it turned out great, that is one sexy computer ?


----------



## tekkers

Could you squeeze a 360 rad in with the AX1200?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekkers*
> 
> Could you squeeze a 360 rad in with the AX1200?


you could but then you'd have zero room for the cables - so not really


----------



## ledzepp3

So this has been slightly killing me to ask, but how did you get the cabling done on the back? I'd love to see pics of how you managed all those fan cables


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekkers*
> 
> Could you squeeze a 360 rad in with the AX1200?


I believe the absolute max rad that can fit with a the AX1200(i) in the bottom and cables is a 280mm rad, but you will need to be a bit creative with the cables as it will be right up against it with more room than a 360 would have at least


----------



## z0ki

240 280 rad should fit in the psu side but a 480 rad on the other side no dramas


----------



## myrtleee34

Wow nice build!


----------



## 2slick4u

Well done! very sexy looking rig u have here!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> So this has been slightly killing me to ask, but how did you get the cabling done on the back? I'd love to see pics of how you managed all those fan cables


In would also love to see a picture of the back too


----------



## STUNT1990

Me too, I asked for one some pages ago xD

I would like to see how much space is between the PSU and the 240 rad and see if it could fit a 280.


----------



## 341246

I love this build I've been in the planning stages for my own 900D build, and I love the way you executed this! And the drain hole in the front of the case is very smart indeed^_^ Gorgeous color scheme (I can honestly say this is the first color scheme I've seen incorporating green white and grey. Awesome job; well done.

At first, I thought you had made the EK logo (the custom one to the bottom right of the case) transparent and you were going to wire LEDs to the power switch so that logo would light up. . .that would be so kickass! But regardless, this is so beautiful, and it helped me a lot with planning my own 900D build so thank you


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJTETSUI*
> 
> I love this build I've been in the planning stages for my own 900D build, and I love the way you executed this! And the drain hole in the front of the case is very smart indeed^_^ Gorgeous color scheme (I can honestly say this is the first color scheme I've seen incorporating green white and grey. Awesome job; well done.
> 
> At first, I thought you had made the EK logo (the custom one to the bottom right of the case) transparent and you were going to wire LEDs to the power switch so that logo would light up. . .that would be so kickass! But regardless, this is so beautiful, and it helped me a lot with planning my own 900D build so thank you


There actually are LED's connected to the first layer of clear acrylic and behind that is a sheet of white acrylic









When I take final, really really good photo's I'll take pics of the lighting.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> There actually are LED's connected to the first layer of clear acrylic and behind that is a sheet of white acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I take final, really really good photo's I'll take pics of the lighting.






Possible shots of the fan cable management soon please?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> Possible shots of the fan cable management soon please?


Soon for sure - I'm just major busy at work this week, which is good or bad depending on which way you slice it







I also moved the system upstairs to it's new home and will need to take it back downstairs to my makeshift studio in the garage when I do all of the actual proper photography (within the next 7 days), I'll take pics then. It weighs at LEAST 150 pounds so it's not easy to just move around









On a side note, I've been nominated for mod/build of the month for April so I appreciate any votes I can get from everyone! I believe voting starts the 1st of May












































Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

150 POUNDS?!

Your rig weighs substantially more than I do...


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> 150 POUNDS?!
> 
> Your rig weighs substantially more than I do...


I'm not going to be the guy who mentions that you live in Africa.


----------



## mironccr345

^^


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Lol, we're not all starving skeletons! That's more central Africa.

I'm pretty sure America isn't just obese stereotypes either.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I'm not going to be the guy who mentions that you live in Africa.


I'm not going to be the guy who mentions how much of an ignorant comment this is.


----------



## Solonowarion

You got my vote


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm not going to be the guy who mentions how much of an ignorant comment this is.


It was a joke! I have many friends in Southern Africa - I've been there a few times, and I know what it's like. I'm not that racially insensitive


----------



## ahriman

James- How did you cut/prep that tubing? I believe I read that you wetsanded the ends after cutting, but how did you do the actual cut?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> James- How did you cut/prep that tubing? I believe I read that you wetsanded the ends after cutting, but how did you do the actual cut?


I used a simple hacksaw - long back strokes only. Cuts quick. I still promise a short tutorial soon, I'm just swamped at work :/


----------



## disk59

got my vote too! great build.


----------



## MrGrievous

looking forward to the final shots and that tutorial







I understand how busy work can be, some days I feel like I need a clone of myself lol


----------



## Vlad7692

Subbed!


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I used a simple hacksaw - long back strokes only. Cuts quick. I still promise a short tutorial soon, I'm just swamped at work :/


Would you care enough to include how you managed to play around with the fittings to accommodate a connection between 2 components of your loop?

I'm dreading the "lol i dunno i just have so many fittings I tried it till i got a snug fit" comment.


----------



## chazzychazh

Nice Done James. Nice Done.
Just in case i'm a bit curious with your cable management and placement of your drive. Wait more photos then.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chazzychazh*
> 
> Nice Done James. Nice Done.
> Just in case i'm a bit curious with your cable management and placement of your drive. Wait more photos then.


^^
This


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Status update: All wiring done! - Finally! I'm at boot-up stage now, only waiting on two more custom pieces, One to cover the side of the bays and a piece for the front rad (inside area). EK piece is installed and has two layers of acrylic behind it - one clear and one white. It has two LED's at the bottom of it. I'll try to get a lighting photo later on. Here is some eye candy including the much debated front reservoir


WHY U DONT USE SR-X ? AND WHY GREEN ?


or how about make something new like thus guy ?


----------



## Sunreeper

Maybe because the sr-x is useless to most consumers and he likes green better than red -_-


----------



## Stickeelion

aaaaaaand it's a little too late for him to change his mind now.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> WHY U DONT USE SR-X ? AND WHY GREEN ?
> 
> or how about make something new like thus guy ?


My brain hurts just trying to comprehend the logic behind your post.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My brain hurts just trying to comprehend the logic behind your post.


+1


----------



## ltulod

Like the build but it's a bit colorfull and busy. The flow of color does not really match with the black case, It would have been really nice if the case is white then it would really look stunning.

If I'm going to copy a build I'll copy this one.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My brain hurts just trying to comprehend the logic behind your post.


Is it supposed to be a troll or...??? I don't even want to go there. I don't think I have seen a post that rude since i joined OCN.

On topic: James the PC looks fantastic with the cables in. Completely compliments the res and stops the white standing out a bit too much like it was before


----------



## Rbby258

If people are going to post others photos you should really start linking there build logs or at least say who's they are.


----------



## ltulod

No need, I'm just pointing out color coordination. Other than that the build is superb tho.


----------



## Ragsters

I don't get why people will post on this thread to criticize his art. I can understand that you might not like it for whatever reason but why post it?


----------



## AlDyer

Nice 900D build there! I don't think I have seen anything that nice in quuuuiiite a while...


----------



## Lovidore

To reiterate and amend to my previous comment I see...

90 deg triple rotary
90 deg dual rotary
45 deg dual rotary

anything I might have missed?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> To reiterate and amend to my previous comment I see...
> 
> 90 deg triple rotary
> 90 deg dual rotary
> 45 deg dual rotary
> 
> anything I might have missed?


What's your question?


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I don't get why people will post on this thread to criticize his art. I can understand that you might not like it for whatever reason but why post it?


Don't you want people to let you know how well you did? I sure will love it if people point out what did I miss and I'll embrace it. Some people are critical it's just the way it is. If you going to spend 10k on a gaming machine and showcase it on ocn prepare for the negative. Just because he spend enormous amount of cash to build it, it does not mean you can't critique it.

Look at your motherboard cpu power, why is it outside and not behind the case? you made a mistake on the lenght when you ordered it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Great build James. Not everybody's rig has to be simple or busy. Any build that has this amount of time, dedication to detail, and planning will look amazing IMO...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> Don't you want people to let you know how well you did? I sure will love it if people point out what did I miss and I'll embrace it. Some people are critical it's just the way it is. If you going to spend 10k on a gaming machine and showcase it on ocn prepare for the negative. Just because he spend enormous amount of cash to build it, it does not mean you can't critique it.
> 
> Look at your motherboard cpu power, why is it outside and not behind the case? you made a mistake on the lenght when you ordered it?


There is a big difference between "this rig looks like crap" and "your tubing would look a lot better if you moved this over there".


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> What's your question?


Question was what are the primary choices for fittings when you work with acrylic tubing to appropriately route them between components?


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> There is a big difference between "this rig looks like crap" and "your tubing would look a lot better if you moved this over there".


Did I say it look like crap? go back to my previous post and tell me where I said that?

I said it would have look more stunning if the case was white. Just a favor to ask you. Please stop embarrasing yourself









I stop here and let other people admire the work he deserve it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Question was what are the primary choices for fittings when you work with acrylic tubing to appropriately route them between components?


Lots of rotary fittings as you mentioned. I over ordered fittings in general and when It came time for the build the most useful fittings were 90 degree single rotary and 90 degree dual rotary's. I have several other random fittings in the build of course but those were used for 80% of the turns.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Ignore the trolls, they are just jelly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks sick! Anyone know where can I find the build log to it?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ignore the trolls, they are just jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks sick! Anyone know where can I find the build log to it?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Should be somewhere around here

http://rog.asus.com/tag/myworks/


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> Did I say it look like crap? go back to my previous post and tell me where I said that?
> 
> I said it would have look more stunning if the case was white. Just a favor to ask you. Please stop embarrasing yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stop here and let other people admire the work he deserve it.


I wasn't pointing any fingers nor was I referring to your comment specifically. What I wrote were just examples between being helpful and being rude. I guess your the one who should be embarrassed.


----------



## sketch

back on topic:

awesome build! really interested in the acrylic tubing


----------



## Prof Aronnax

Re: the white case... I agree that a white case would also work, but unless one were to change the fittings and paint the rads and fans and who knows what else, there is still going to be both white and black in this color palette. So it isn't like a white case would make it any less 'busy'. I'm not enthusiastic about pastels generally, but I find this to be a well-balanced palette.

I also think the acrylic tubing makes it look less disorderly than soft tubing, since you have more straight, hard lines. I'll look forward to seeing your post on doing acrylic!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Been a while since I checked my sub box...I get no notifications or I would go crazy.

Anyway....great looking build now that its done. Love the bay res now that its been swapped out for a black one!

Can't wait to see the OC results. As I said before, excellent build!


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I wasn't pointing any fingers nor was I referring to your comment specifically. What I wrote were just examples between being helpful and being rude. I guess your the one who should be embarrassed.


Eh, you're the one who order a short cable to your motherboard cpu. Nothing to be embarrass about on my end.

"and you quoted me"


----------



## RJT

James, beautiful build dude. I was wondering, is there any flexibility in the acrylic tubing, at all? Or is it brittle like glass? I guess it must have some give if you are tightening the ends into compression fittings...


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Got to love these idiots who are posting pics of other peoples build...then questioning the OP's choices.

sigh.....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> Eh, you're the one who order a short cable to you motherboard cpu. Nothing to be embarass about on my end.


Lol. That's an older picture and I have made sleeved extensions on top of my already sleeved cables since then. Anyway, I thought your original comment was juvenile but this one actually made me laugh.


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Lol. That's an older picture and I have made sleeved extensions on top of my already sleeved cables since then. Anyway, I thought your original comment was juvenile but this one actually made me laugh.


You quoted me first and I'm glad I made you laugh.


----------



## ltulod

delete


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> James, beautiful build dude. I was wondering, is there any flexibility in the acrylic tubing, at all? Or is it brittle like glass? I guess it must have some give if you are tightening the ends into compression fittings...


I'm pretty sure he doesn't tighten them using standard compression fittings. If I remember correctly there are special fittings that the acrylic tubes go into. Also the acrylic is brittle and doesn't bend which is why there are so many straight lines and no curves.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> Like the build but it's a bit colorfull and busy. The flow of color does not really match with the black case, It would have been really nice if the case is white then it would really look stunning.
> 
> If I'm going to copy a build I'll copy this one.






Honestly, I prefer 900CSQ. However, if he were to use chrome-coated copper tubing, like in the 800D build, it would look ridiculously sexy. I want to have my child with a chrome 900CSQ D:


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he doesn't tighten them using standard compression fittings. If I remember correctly there are special fittings that the acrylic tubes go into. Also the acrylic is brittle and doesn't bend which is why there are so many straight lines and no curves.


That's another thing I was going to point out. no curves on the tubes, It looks like you threw a bunch of chopsticks inside the case with different sizes. It still look good tho.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he doesn't tighten them using standard compression fittings. If I remember correctly there are special fittings that the acrylic tubes go into. Also the acrylic is brittle and doesn't bend which is why there are so many straight lines and no curves.


The acrylic just pushes into the fittings. You can definitely bend it though and form any curve you want with a heat gun. I personally chose not to do this as I wanted the contrast of the black fittings (not because I'm lazy lol, trust me this build would have been a ton cheaper if I bent acrylic instead of using piles upon piles of bitspower fittings)


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he doesn't tighten them using standard compression fittings. If I remember correctly there are special fittings that the acrylic tubes go into. Also the acrylic is brittle and doesn't bend which is why there are so many straight lines and no curves.


Hmmm. I thought I saw some compression fittings in the mass of fittings pictured at the start of the thread. Maybe let the person to whom I directed the question answer it.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The acrylic just pushes into the fittings. You can definitely bend it though and form any curve you want with a heat gun. I personally chose not to do this as I wanted the contrast of the black fittings (not because I'm lazy lol, trust me this build would have been a ton cheaper if I bent acrylic instead of using piles upon piles of bitspower fittings)


Thanks for the info







I can't wait for that guide of yours







I've been wanting to use acrylic since the day I saw bitspower crystal link.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The acrylic just pushes into the fittings. You can definitely bend it though and form any curve you want with a heat gun. I personally chose not to do this as I wanted the contrast of the black fittings (not because I'm lazy lol, trust me this build would have been a ton cheaper if I bent acrylic instead of using piles upon piles of bitspower fittings)


Excellent. Thanks James. Ya I thought there was some flexibility in the acrylic, especially when warmed-up. But I like the approach you took, and the results!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for that guide of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to use acrylic since the day I saw bitspower crystal link.


No problem.

On a side note I'm currently stress testing the cpu overclocked to 4.8. So far so good, just going for lower voltage now. Currently I just went to 1.375 from a 1.4 starting point and I just started up some intel burn test.

Here's a quick crude picture of the current set up. Please ignore all of the wires, those will get cleaned up, I just set this up last night. However, do not ignore the bad-to-the-bone Robocop illustration by Tyler Stout hanging on the wall.


----------



## Babbalabba

What monitors??? Is that a custom stand as well? How are the monitors angled?

I notice the case is on the floor. Is your floor carpeted? Some casters might benefit you if so, even on wood or ceramic. I just cannot imagine that being set down with no platform underneath it, or something.

SO sorry for all the questions, I'm just curious. It's great to see the whole of the battlestation and its logistics/color scheme. This will help when I do my own build mebbe in a few months. For now I must swoon.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## Lovidore

Absolutely stunning. And the triple monitor stand does wonders to clean up the desk space.

Now I'm itching to do an acrylic build. You're a bad influence on my wallet.


----------



## Oliver1234

I've been following the build since the loop was filled initially, and I've just got to say, this is a piece of fine art in creation. I love the color scheme, and I think it's perfect. I was originally planning on doing a build in the 900D themed Green and Black, but I have a plan that's now involving the 350D fully underwater, red black and white. You've inspired me to go to a three colored look!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Voting is now open for mod of the month - please vote!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1382810/april-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now/20_20#post_19877655


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WHY U DONT USE SR-X ? AND WHY GREEN ?
> 
> 
> or how about make something new like thus guy ?


I've been subbed and following this thread since day 1. I've seen how the monster was built, most of us here saw the thinking process around things. A lot of people have been throwing in ideas, questions and CREATIVE criticism to James, and he has been more than welcome to answer all and to consider all of them.

But if you're just going to compare someone's work with someone else, that didnt have the same thinking and idea, just does not make sense at all.

Take your pictures else where and think before you post.


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Hi. James I would also like to know what monitors or stands you are using. Keep up the good work!
P.S. I voted and your in the lead 71% as of this post congrats man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> On a side note I'm currently stress testing the cpu overclocked to 4.8. So far so good, just going for lower voltage now. Currently I just went to 1.375 from a 1.4 starting point and I just started up some intel burn test.
> 
> Here's a quick crude picture of the current set up. Please ignore all of the wires, those will get cleaned up, I just set this up last night. However, do not ignore the bad-to-the-bone Robocop illustration by Tyler Stout hanging on the wall.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> Hi. James I would also like to know what monitors or stands you are using. Keep up the good work!
> P.S. I voted and your in the lead 71% as of this post congrats man.






Thanks for voting!

Here's the stand

These are the monitors

The color and image quality on the monitors is stellar. I don't regret switching from a u2711 in the slightest.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> Thanks for voting!
> 
> Here's the stand
> 
> These are the monitors
> 
> The color and image quality on the monitors is stellar. I don't regret switching from a u2711 in the slightest.


Does that monitor stand support vertical mounting? The only reason I would get more than one 1080p monitor would be to debezel them, and stick them vertically


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Does that monitor stand support vertical mounting? The only reason I would get more than one 1080p monitor would be to debezel them, and stick them vertically


Yup


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yup


Awesome! Might look into that stand, then


----------



## Maximus Knight

Just a thought, I think ur build would look better if ur GPU cable were coming from bottom up instead...=]


----------



## chazzychazh

i dont know with u guys. i much already read build project in the web. ex. there is a guys named lukasz plonka or u can search it in FB with username 'malik custom'. honestly he is make an awesomeness and uniqie rig. but, hence compared someone rig to each other is not a good respect. what i like from james's rig is just because it simple naturally and most possible for me to build rig like this one.

anyway u got my vote james. seems u on the lead now. good luck.


----------



## alchmyest

james you are definitely going to win the mod of the month, you are light years ahead of the competition, atm


----------



## Midgethulk

Once I get home I'll Vote!


----------



## Babbalabba

Voted for you, James.


----------



## Matt-Matt

This is pure sex..
Subbed


----------



## P1kk3wyn

i really liked Fatal's build and thought that was going to be my vote till you did this beauty. got my vote


----------



## Krullmeister

There were some great builds in this months MotM competition but damn... You absolutely have my vote!

Great job James!


----------



## AlDyer

Voted for you James, obvious choice... Good stuff!


----------



## Sulfatron

^^^^ Same here, voted for the 900CSQ







.


----------



## joejoe69

+1 by default.


----------



## Prof Aronnax

What Krullmeister said. There were other very impressive contenders for April MOTM but this build stood out and got my vote. (And most others, or so the early returns would suggest.)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Also I voted for you too. Looks awesome!


----------



## Spark10

loved this case log, you definitely got my vote! this build is Awesome!


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My brain hurts just trying to comprehend the logic behind your post.


yeah .... having a different opinion isnt u strong side

i just wanna se more extreme rigs like this
 or this


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What is the point of posting something like that in a different member's build log other than to troll? Those builds are great but they don't belong in somebody else's build log in the context of "well your build ain't nothing like these"...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Not only is this build amazing, but the amount of time you got it up... Very impressive!


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What is the point of posting something like that in a different member's build log other than to troll?


Probably jealousy


----------



## Farwalker

Congratulations Jameswalt1 on a successful, complicated, and gorgeous build.

Thank you for taking the time to post all the pictures and informative explanations on how you did it. I am learning what is possible with a significant investment in money and effort.

If I ever decide to build a custom water-cooling system for my future Haswell setup, I will not attempt so complex a build as yours for my first build.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> yeah .... having a different opinion isnt u strong side
> 
> i just wanna se more extreme rigs like this
> or this


I love the first one where did u see those and do you have more pics?


----------



## cokeyed

It still astounds me how people can get solid tubing and fittings to work so well with each other!!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> yeah .... having a different opinion isnt u strong side
> 
> i just wanna se more extreme rigs like this


here is an idea.... BUILD ONE YOURSELF AND POST IT... if not ****


----------



## Sulfatron

Hey James, how's the overclocking going?? Did you manage to drop the voltage from 1.375v? Looking forward to see what's the lowest vcore the 3930k can take @ 4.8ghz







.


----------



## King Kai

First off all AMAZING build! I cant believe I didnt come across this thread before :O
Voted on you for Mod of the Month







and an early congrats on winning it aswell







(if I'm not too early with that







) Eitherway you deserve to win it, I dont see alot of people finishing their build in one month + making it soo beautiful as yours. Really love the colours, was concerned about the red motherboard accents at first but it turned out very nice! GL and I hope I will see more builds from you









also: +REP


----------



## Pidoma

James good job on the rig. Good luck on MOTM you got my vote!


----------



## 161029

You get my vote.


----------



## Triniboi82

Voted for this build, great job with the acrylic tubing. Would've loved to see green/blue coolant running simultaneously, but that's just me


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Hey James, how's the overclocking going?? Did you manage to drop the voltage from 1.375v? Looking forward to see what's the lowest vcore the 3930k can take @ 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I left off at 4.8 @ 1.375 yesterday and I used the thing for like 6 hours straight without issue so I'll push/tweak it more soon, I'll most likely go for 5ghz or stay at 4.8 but lower the voltage.

On a side note thanks to everyone for all of the positive feedback and the votes!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> yeah .... having a different opinion isnt u strong side
> 
> i just wanna se more extreme rigs like this
> or this


Build logs for these anybody?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Build logs for these anybody?


Should be on Bit-Tech since I think I saw it there. At least the first one.

Really want to see you do a version of this with the 350D.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Should be on Bit-Tech since I think I saw it there. At least the first one.
> 
> Really want to see you do a version of this with the 350D.


I really want to know about the second one since I was considering of doing those exact same mods to my case


----------



## GeneratorJ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> yeah .... having a different opinion isnt u strong side
> 
> i just wanna se more extreme rigs like this
> or this






I want to see your Build Log soon mate.









Lets see if you have it on you to build 1 of those


----------



## GeneratorJ

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Babbalabba

Wow...to all the people posting other builds in this thread just to tell him what he should have done or tried to do without posting any constructive criticism...I may not have built this build the same way, but that's like telling an alternative rock band you don't like their music and that they should start playing Irish reels.

At the end of the day, he has the rig (not you) and he likes it, and it's okay if you don't. But the minute you start posting pics like that and telling him to be more extreme, take your rustled jimmies elsewhere.


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Thanks for the post James. Really good to know that the stand can handle 3 27in. On the picture they don't look like 27in. Thanks again can't wait for more up dates.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> Thanks for the post James. Really good to know that the stand can handle 3 27in. On the picture they don't look like 27in. Thanks again can't wait for more up dates.


One thing to be aware of though is that those monitors have extremely thin bezels and the fitment on the stand is very very tight - they fit perfect don't get me wrong, but I would say they represent the absolute maximum size of monitor for the stand.

Side note: I'll be painting and installing the other two case pieces in the upcoming few days and when I do that I plan on fine tuning the arrangement of the GPU cables and 24 PIn cable so any input is welcome, that was never the final placement, I just wanted to get the thing up and running before truly tightening the cables down. I'm torn between how I had the 24 pin coming from the bottom right side of the reservoir and the latest placement from the top of the reservoir - or maybe something totally different. I also like the GPU cable placement the first time more than they are now, they were tighter. Constructive feedback is wanted here!


----------



## Babbalabba

What do you mean by tightening? Earlier you said you didn't like the effect of cable sewing, which brings it into a neat little bundle. So do you mean tightening up the amount of cable that shows or just controlling the spread a bit more? Also, I think you should try to eliminate any cables going over the res. Not sure how you would go about doing it, but you're a creative guy.


----------



## cliffhucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm torn between how I had the 24 pin coming from the bottom right side of the reservoir and the latest placement from the top of the reservoir - or maybe something totally different.


just make a tunnel through the reservoir and run the cables through it.


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> One thing to be aware of though is that those monitors have extremely thin bezels and the fitment on the stand is very very tight - they fit perfect don't get me wrong, but I would say they represent the absolute maximum size of monitor for the stand.
> 
> Side note: I'll be painting and installing the other two case pieces in the upcoming few days and when I do that I plan on fine tuning the arrangement of the GPU cables and 24 PIn cable so any input is welcome, that was never the final placement, I just wanted to get the thing up and running before truly tightening the cables down. I'm torn between how I had the 24 pin coming from the bottom right side of the reservoir and the latest placement from the top of the reservoir - or maybe something totally different. I also like the GPU cable placement the first time more than they are now, they were tighter. Constructive feedback is wanted here!


Alright on good to know. I see they are for sale at best buy. I plan on buying one today to test out. Thanks again for your help. Now I'm just waiting for amazon to ship my 900D. So I can start my build.


----------



## 341246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> One thing to be aware of though is that those monitors have extremely thin bezels and the fitment on the stand is very very tight - they fit perfect don't get me wrong, but I would say they represent the absolute maximum size of monitor for the stand.
> 
> Side note: I'll be painting and installing the other two case pieces in the upcoming few days and when I do that I plan on fine tuning the arrangement of the GPU cables and 24 PIn cable so any input is welcome, that was never the final placement, I just wanted to get the thing up and running before truly tightening the cables down. I'm torn between how I had the 24 pin coming from the bottom right side of the reservoir and the latest placement from the top of the reservoir - or maybe something totally different. I also like the GPU cable placement the first time more than they are now, they were tighter. Constructive feedback is wanted here!


To be honest, I like the way you have the GPU cable placement. . .I mean I guess you could go a little tighter, but I mean, it looks clean either way. And with the way those cables look, I'd want to show em off^_^


----------



## 341246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> Alright on good to know. I see they are for sale at best buy. I plan on buying one today to test out. Thanks again for your help. Now I'm just waiting for amazon to ship my 900D. So I can start my build.


You and me both. Ordered it on the 13th of april. . .still waiting patiently.


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

She tuck in nice and tight. $329 at best buy. Thanks for the inspiration RoboCop


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> 
> She tuck in nice and tight. $329 at best buy. Thanks for the inspiration RoboCop


Ha! Nice - enjoy it


----------



## Demoscraft

Man, my two 23" IPS LG monitors look tiny compared to thet 27" one! Nuts!


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWankiesAskoe*
> 
> 
> She tuck in nice and tight. $329 at best buy. Thanks for the inspiration RoboCop


This is exactly how I behave at steam sales. "insertnamehere is playing Far Cry 3" Well better pick it up


----------



## kingchris

nice build, got my vote


----------



## twowheelz

yeah i hate that too, Ive only just started out on this site and its already annoying the crap out of me....
They need a way to filter the thread, unless it already exists and im i just don't know


----------



## num3ers

I have to say that this build looks awesome!! I like how you have brought everything together thus far as it all blends in nicely. The only bad thing that I have to say is that I may have to now part with my COSMOS II case and buy the 900D due to the fact that you have so much room to do so many things and it looks so well in comparison to the COSMOS II (room wise).







Can't wait for the final pics!!!


----------



## ledzepp3

*cough* pictures of the cable management *cough*


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> *cough* pictures of the cable management *cough*


Another vote here for Build of the month *and* to see the cable management pics. Show us your dirty laundry!


----------



## LGxStarburst

awesome build man i was catching up on everything with this log. voted also while i was at it. jsut wanted to say cant wait to see the final pictures keep up the good work


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Another vote here for Build of the month *and* to see the cable management pics. Show us your dirty laundry!


LOL, I will take pics of the backside once evrything is finished. The laundry is clean, maybe a couple of bleach spots here and there but I used good detergent and softener


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> *cough* pictures of the cable management *cough*


Seriously who cares about the closed back side of the computer the visual components literally have no cables showing so ago cares how it's organized behind a solid plate of metal?

I understand cable management for visual appearance, but the back of the case where nobody is ever going to see?? Literally who cares if he got in all stuffed back there and closed it will never be seen again


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Seriously who cares about the closed back side of the computer the visual components literally have no cables showing so ago cares how it's organized behind a solid plate of metal?
> 
> I understand cable management for visual appearance, but the back of the case where nobody is ever going to see?? Literally who cares if he got in all stuffed back there and closed it will never be seen again


Wow get off your high horse there son.. People want to see beause they want to see just how good the cable management's ability is on the case and how it's routed. You seriously need to go and fuel your rediculous anger else where because it has no place on these forums.

People have a RIGHT to ask to see whatever they please, and there are many reasons to why people would want to see the backside of the case to see it's cable management capabilities.

You sound mad? Maybe you got a spaghetti box
















*yup, you sure do have a spaghetti box*

Messy cable management is your specialty hahah


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wow get off your high horse there son.. People want to see beause they want to see just how good the cable management's ability is on the case and how it's routed. You seriously need to go and fuel your rediculous anger else where because it has no place on these forums.
> 
> People have a RIGHT to ask to see whatever they please, and there are many reasons to why people would want to see the backside of the case to see it's cable management capabilities.
> 
> You sound mad? Maybe you got a spaghetti box


LOL, let's keep this drama free







- I'll post pictures of the backside when I take final pictures. I will say that there is a ton of room back there to work with and I never once felt limited.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Maybe you got a spaghetti box


I know I do, cable management is one of the 2 things I suck at. (The other is OCing by any decent margin)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I know I do, cable management is one of the 2 things I suck at. (The other is OCing by any decent margin)


M comment was for darwing not you mate lol


----------



## sketch

bump

less talk, more pictures from OP.


----------



## beanscene

mmm spaghetti box sounds good


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Seriously who cares about the closed back side of the computer the visual components literally have no cables showing so ago cares how it's organized behind a solid plate of metal?
> 
> I understand cable management for visual appearance, but the back of the case where nobody is ever going to see?? Literally who cares if he got in all stuffed back there and closed it will never be seen again






My apologies for asking the OP for something very reasonable, forgive me your highness


----------



## Babbalabba

It's like cleaning a room by shuffling everything in the closet. Would you do the same to your PC?


----------



## Khaled G

Cable management helps cleaning the look by routing cables through a hidden compartment (Behind the mobo) there is absolutely no point to clean the side that's supposed to take all the mess from the other side.

As long as the front looks perfect and the side panel slides in and out of place easily, never mind the back.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Seriously who cares about the closed back side of the computer the visual components literally have no cables showing so ago cares how it's organized behind a solid plate of metal?
> 
> I understand cable management for visual appearance, but the back of the case where nobody is ever going to see?? Literally who cares if he got in all stuffed back there and closed it will never be seen again


Remind me not to hire you for projects


----------



## stigmatix

This is completely off topic sorta, but when will Amazon receive the 900D? Its supposed to be some time this month right?

Btw, GREAT build. Its giving me some inspiration!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stigmatix*
> 
> This is completely off topic sorta, but when will Amazon receive the 900D? Its supposed to be some time this month right?
> 
> Btw, GREAT build. Its giving me some inspiration!


18th of june

check this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1297712/mc-corsair-corsair-900d-godzilla-unveiled/4510#post_19910849


----------



## ledzepp3

What's the problem with me asking for a simple picture of the back? Being able to effectively cable manage your rig really shows dedication and skill, you can't just cleanly cable tie every time in 15 minutes, it takes some legit planning with a build that big, with that many fans, and GPU's as well.


----------



## JrRacer33

what are those monitors???


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrRacer33*
> 
> what are those monitors???


LG 27EA63V


----------



## stnz

I'm drooling on my keyboard thanks to you,

Definitively subbed !


----------



## JrRacer33

Thanks for the reply! Great job on the build dude. Super cool. What are the benchmarks like? Did you already say?


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> LG 27EA63V


The monitor have such great color can't wait to get more after June. I also see what you mean by the bezels being so thin. Ty again.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What's the problem with me asking for a simple picture of the back? Being able to effectively cable manage your rig really shows dedication and skill, you can't just cleanly cable tie every time in 15 minutes, it takes some legit planning with a build that big, with that many fans, and GPU's as well.


I agree! Also, James, does any part of your desk match the color scheme of the case or is it a scoop of minty chocolate chip ice cream in a sea of beige vanilla?


----------



## Sulfatron

Quick question for James; did you flush your EK rads before first use? I didn't flush mine and was wondering if that's ok? EK rads are supposed to be factory flushed (was writen on the box)..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Quick question for James; did you flush your EK rads before first use? I didn't flush mine and was wondering if that's ok? EK rads are supposed to be factory flushed (was writen on the box)..


I most certainly did not!

I did flush the alphacool rad however. I realize not flushing an EK rad may be frowned upon, but I put faith in thier product and I'm willing to take the risk, call me crazy, maybe I am


----------



## Sulfatron

That's reassuring







, I've been reading another thread about rad flushing and most XSPC rad owners found a lot of awful stuff in their rads. I'm glad EK did flush the rads before selling them (Hopefully)


----------



## z0ki

ALWAYS FLUSH YOUR RAD!! Despite what they say always flush it another 2-4 times. You will get bits floating and when/if it goes Into Your pump you can say goodbye to it.

I normally just use boiling hot water, splash it around vigorously let it sit for a short while then flush.. repeat another few times till nothing comes out then flush again a few times with just normal distilled water. In saying that though, i do it for peace of mind and i've had a EK rad that still had little shavings inside it so this is why i stick to doing it


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> ALWAYS FLUSH YOUR RAD!! Despite what they say always flush it another 2-4 times. You will get bits floating and when/if it goes Into Your pump you can say goodbye to it.
> 
> I normally just use boiling hot water, splash it around vigorously let it sit for a short while then flush.. repeat another few times till nothing comes out then flush again a few times with just normal distilled water.


To add to what he said even if the rads are factory flushed particles can become dislodged during shipping and that is why it is good to always flush your rad


----------



## michaelk017

I got a new EK 480 rad, i have flush it last week.
This is the result, there is junk on the bottom and some small black junk but you cannot see that on the photo:

(sorry for the blurry photo)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Awesome build!

Subbed!


----------



## Aspelta

James,
congratulations for your build!

I have few questions to you if you don't mind as a total newbie trying to complete items to build my first watercooled computer based on 900D:

1. Did you consider to plug the fans directly to your MB via for example:
http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx
or

couple of: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cables&type_sub=Fan%20Cable%20Adapters&model=AK-CBFA03-45
since rampage 4 extreme has 8 fan 4 pin plugs - - two for Processor three chassis fans, and three ext chasis fans (page 2-37 of the manual). All of them are 12W, 1A.

By the way - how do you bypass an error mesage that processor cooler/fan is not present?

2. In your cooling spec you wrote that you use Corsair SP 120x 20 fans
I can only find SP120x25 - is it correct?
If so, you use a quiet or high performance version? the best would be, if you can share SK# CO-9050??-WW









3. U use EK XT 480 blocks which are 47 mm thick, can you pls let me know if XTX version which is 67 mm will fit ? (I am still waiting for my 900d)

4. Can you please precisely describe (it is hard to see on the pictures) what fittings (and amount) you use on MB to connect memory, processor and MB cooling blocks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thank you in advance
Best Regards
Aspelta


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> ALWAYS FLUSH YOUR RAD!! Despite what they say always flush it another 2-4 times. You will get bits floating and when/if it goes Into Your pump you can say goodbye to it.
> 
> I normally just use boiling hot water, splash it around vigorously let it sit for a short while then flush.. repeat another few times till nothing comes out then flush again a few times with just normal distilled water. In saying that though, i do it for peace of mind and i've had a EK rad that still had little shavings inside it so this is why i stick to doing it


A bit too late for a flush now







, I personally never flushed my rads before (apart from the XSPC rads) and never encountered a problem.


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I realize not flushing an EK rad may be frowned upon, but I put faith in thier product and I'm willing to take the risk, call me crazy, maybe I am


That's the spirit!! I also put faith in EK products







, however, I wouldn't mind if someone from EKWB could confirm this







.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> By the way - how do you bypass an error mesage that processor cooler/fan is not present?


It will be in your BIOS settings, something along the lines of "Detect CPU Fan," just need to switch that to No or OFF and it will stop checking for the CPU fan and let you move on.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> James,
> congratulations for your build!
> 
> 2. In your cooling spec you wrote that you use Corsair SP 120x 20 fans
> I can only find SP120x25 - is it correct?
> If so, you use a quiet or high performance version? the best would be, if you can share SK# CO-9050??-WW


when he says "x20" i think he means 20 fans not the dimensions, i could be wrong


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> when he says "x20" i think he means 20 fans not the dimensions, i could be wrong


Yeah, you are correct, he means 20 fans, not 120mm x 20mm, the Corsair fans only come in the 120mm x 25mm size for the SP and AF fans, and 140mm x 25mm for the AF fans.


----------



## XKaan

Nice work bro! I'll admit I'm a bit jealous because I'm STILL waiting on my Amazon pre-order 900d to ship!!! But great work!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks to everyone who voted for me! Here are some new celebratory photo's!


----------



## petriedish81

Congratulations on the win James! Your build is both epic and tasteful at the same time. To the people that think this build is not a mod, I would have to disagree. The amount of meticulous care,effort and planning that went into this build is extraordinary and is the hallmark of a true craftsman. You definitely turned your vision into a reality.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Just unbelievable. Fantastic work and amazing build. Thank you for making excellent and prompt use of the 900D.


----------



## Babbalabba

...not...worthy...


----------



## SiberianGhost

Dude that build is simply beastly!

Congratulations


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me! Here are some new celebratory photo's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unreal mate, that's just amazingly good.









Where's the back


----------



## sadeter

Looks awesome! Did you get any photos of the lighting yet? or did I miss them somewhere?


----------



## Sean W.

how much does it weigh?

looks fantastic


----------



## stnz

Wow, truly nice, pictures well taken too !


----------



## Maiky

That is one original piece of art, the colors blend well. Kudos to the OP, wish i could build something that nice.


----------



## Neskia

Just went through all 88 pages







Was an awesome trip. Congratulations on the win and hope you enjoy your build


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> James,
> congratulations for your build!
> 
> I have few questions to you if you don't mind as a total newbie trying to complete items to build my first watercooled computer based on 900D:
> 
> 1. Did you consider to plug the fans directly to your MB via for example:
> http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx
> or
> 
> couple of: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cables&type_sub=Fan%20Cable%20Adapters&model=AK-CBFA03-45
> since rampage 4 extreme has 8 fan 4 pin plugs - - two for Processor three chassis fans, and three ext chasis fans (page 2-37 of the manual). All of them are 12W, 1A.
> 
> By the way - how do you bypass an error mesage that processor cooler/fan is not present?
> 
> 2. In your cooling spec you wrote that you use Corsair SP 120x 20 fans
> I can only find SP120x25 - is it correct?
> If so, you use a quiet or high performance version? the best would be, if you can share SK# CO-9050??-WW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. U use EK XT 480 blocks which are 47 mm thick, can you pls let me know if XTX version which is 67 mm will fit ? (I am still waiting for my 900d)
> 
> 4. Can you please precisely describe (it is hard to see on the pictures) what fittings (and amount) you use on MB to connect memory, processor and MB cooling blocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Best Regards
> Aspelta


#1. Plugging them into the mobo via splitters would be a little to messy IMO, so I just used the 7v adapters instead, connected to power distribution board, I'll post pics of that stuff soon.

#2. The 20 meant 20 fans, which actually became 16.

#3. You definitely could use the XTX rads, but realistically in push or pull only.

#4. Here's a diagram, number coded. The figures marked "?" are 15mm Bitspower extenders. For the crystal links it's hard for me to tell while they are installed - they can vary by 2-5mm. I recommend ordering a few packs of 1,2,3 and 4 slot links. Each number is a link to the part and you can match it to the diagram. Hope this helps.

1. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10376/ex-tub-629/Bitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Rotary_90_G14_Adapter_BP-MB90R.html?tl=c497s1361b145

2. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_611_624%26products_id%3D29045&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=2&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13680747822499

3. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F12085%2Fex-tub-743%2FBitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Dual_Rotary_90_Adapter_BP-MB90R2.html%3Ftl%3Dc497s1361b145&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807480765610

4. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27586&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=4&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807483354611

5. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27593&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=5&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807484842512


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> #1. Plugging them into the mobo via splitters would be a little to messy IMO, so I just used the 7v adapters instead, connected to power distribution board, I'll post pics of that stuff soon.
> 
> #2. The 20 meant 20 fans, which actually became 16.
> 
> #3. You definitely could use the XTX rads, but realistically in push or pull only.
> 
> #4. Here's a diagram, number coded. The figures marked "?" are 15mm Bitspower extenders. For the crystal links it's hard for me to tell while they are installed - they can vary by 2-5mm. I recommend ordering a few packs of 1,2,3 and 4 slot links. Each number is a link to the part and you can match it to the diagram. Hope this helps.
> 
> 1. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10376/ex-tub-629/Bitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Rotary_90_G14_Adapter_BP-MB90R.html?tl=c497s1361b145
> 
> 2. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_611_624%26products_id%3D29045&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=2&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13680747822499
> 
> 3. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F12085%2Fex-tub-743%2FBitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Dual_Rotary_90_Adapter_BP-MB90R2.html%3Ftl%3Dc497s1361b145&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807480765610
> 
> 4. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27586&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=4&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807483354611
> 
> 5. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27593&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=5&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807484842512


excuse me sir! how did you get that color of liquid? what is it if it's a buy I loooove that color. I have a huge build planned and I want some green in it. Also what bridge fire/sli connector is that that you have? and congratz on the motm!!!


----------



## Hukkel

Can I ask: is your build sponsored by EKWB or do you just really like their stuff?









Awesome end result.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Can I ask: is your build sponsored by EKWB or do you just really like their stuff?


Not sponsored - I wish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> excuse me sir! how did you get that color of liquid? what is it if it's a buy I loooove that color. I have a huge build planned and I want some green in it. Also what bridge fire/sli connector is that that you have? and congratz on the motm!!!


It's Mayhems Pastel Mint Green


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not sponsored - I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Mayhems Pastel Mint Green


thank you sir!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me! Here are some new celebratory photo's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




awesome build


----------



## DeanW75234

James, this mod/build came out better than I imagined. Your build is one in a million and I take note in the things you did. I commend you on your win also.

The acrylic tubing made this build more than anything else. And using all EK blocks for your cooling solutions made it look really clean, especially since you polished everything.

I plan on a build in the near future, but I'm waiting until the Haswell CPU's and MoBo's come out to see what I'll do. And I'm seriously considering using acrylic tubing and possibly the EK blocks for my build too. I'm hoping that Gigabyte will continue in their Orange and Black color schemes for their UP7 boards, i.e., their OC boards. Can you Imagine a white case with a Orange/Black mobo and Orange liquid for the cooling fluid? Yep, at least 2 reservoirs, and more than likely 3 radiators. Still haven't decided on my case, I have at least 4 in mind, but I have to see them all up close and personal before making that decision. I want something different and one of a kind and I may make some heavy mods to the case. But again, you really inspired me for how I will build it.

That's why us older guys build things better. We take our time and we make it personal.

DeanW75234


----------



## ACMH-K

Wow Dude.... Like I said before in the voting thread, that build is just absolutely EPIC!!








Congratulations on the win.

I went with a Green theme as well and
And your 900CSQ just puts EV3RGR3EN to shame... walking home with its tail between its legs.









I hope to be able to match that one day, gotta try out my first







before I can even come close though.


----------



## ledzepp3

**cough* *cough** back pics yet?


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Clean Green cream Build I did give it my vote but still rate it 4 out of 5...and congrats on the win


----------



## httuner

Damn, ya'lls got too much money_ Too much just wow


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *httuner*
> 
> Damn, ya'lls got too much money_ Too much just wow


Get a well paying job and with an organization that looks after you and you can have all the fine things in life.. not hard mate lol


----------



## GeneratorJ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















[/quote]



Dear me! THAT IS JUST AWESOME!!!

I LOVE THE MINT PASTEL GREEN!!

I just cant get over it lol

Contraz on the Build!

Cheerz mate


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Get a well paying job and with an organization that looks after you and you can have all the fine things in life.. not hard mate lol





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me! Here are some new celebratory photo's!






LoL wish I have that much money too haha


----------



## Heracles

I might have missed it, but how did you stealth the side of the 5.25 bays?

Also this is my thoughts on your amazing build


----------



## mironccr345

Congratulations on MOTM.


----------



## PCModderMike

Loved seeing the new photos. Congrats on MOTM.


----------



## Spark10

loved this build, congrats on MOTM!!


----------



## stringcheese166

How much were all the fittings?


----------



## K62-RIG

Congrats mate. A well deserved MOTM.


----------



## thelude

Congrats on MOTM. Well deserved.


----------



## omegasama

if you could give some links on all the fittings you used it would be kind of you







or just the name.

Regards.


----------



## Spark10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> if you could give some links on all the fittings you used it would be kind of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just the name.
> 
> Regards.


if i remember correctly i think he said that he used bitspower c47 fittings with E22 acrylic tubing.

heres the quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The acrylic is 12mm OD, 10mm ID. Fittings only come in one size for that size tubing only - Bitspower C47 fitting. I do not recommend the C48 fitting - it's too shallow.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27586


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*
> 
> how much does it weigh?
> 
> looks fantastic


Think he previously said 150 pounds


----------



## ElementR

Very nice!

OHHH.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> Think he previously said 150 pounds


Yeah it's between 100 - 150 easy. All of those bitspower fittings and rotary's weigh a ton!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> I might have missed it, but how did you stealth the side of the 5.25 bays? Also this is my thoughts on your amazing build


My friend who made the EK plate for me cut that measured piece for th 5.25 bays, it's cut from aluminum. I then primed and painted it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringcheese166*
> 
> How much were all the fittings?


They really cost a lot to be honest, but the bitspower brand is worth it. Look how much is going on in the build with the different rotary's and fittings - and not a single leak! The C47 push fittings for the acrylic are around $5 a piece, but all of the 45 and 90 degree rotary's are between $12-$20 a piece, not to mention all of the dozens and dozens of other random fittings. I'll tally it all up at some point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> if you could give some links on all the fittings you used it would be kind of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just the name.
> 
> Regards.


Everything is Bitspower, all acrylic fittings are the aforementioned C47 fittings (DO NOT USE C48 fittings), then everything else there's really too much to list - basically just go to frozencpu or performance pc's, go to the Bitspower section for extenders, rotary's and angle fittings start buying everything, empty your wallet completely and don't tell your wife/gf









Thanks for everyones kind words, I really put a lot of work into this build and hearing everybody's feedback has made it so worth it. I'll take more pics soon as well, I took all of those pics outside yesterday and it started to rain before I could finish, I'll get more pics on a nice sunny day









Also another quick shout-out to THIS guy who made my cables for me, I can't recommend enough. PM me if you want any more info on them.


----------



## amputate

ludicrous build


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They really cost a lot to be honest, but the bitspower brand is worth it. Look how much is going on in the build with the different rotary's and fittings - and not a single leak! The C47 push fittings for the acrylic are around $5 a piece, but all of the 45 and 90 degree rotary's are between $12-$20 a piece, not to mention all of the dozens and dozens of other random fittings. I'll tally it all up at some point.


Don't do it. It will make you cry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everything is Bitspower, all acrylic fittings are the aforementioned C47 fittings (DO NOT USE C48 fittings).


I've got a ton of the C48 fittings in my build, and haven't had any issue with them at all. Zero leaks. As long as you have a pretty straight connection, they won't give you any trouble. If the angle isn't perfect, the C47 do give you a little more tolerance for connections not coming in perfectly straight.

Nice job on this build. I'm a big fan of the color scheme.


----------



## darwing

are you going to do a video review cause I cant stop looking at the tubing and the fittings and would love to see the loop explanation! man just looking at the pics gets me excited!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Don't do it. It will make you cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a ton of the C48 fittings in my build, and haven't had any issue with them at all. Zero leaks. As long as you have a pretty straight connection, they won't give you any trouble. If the angle isn't perfect, the C47 do give you a little more tolerance for connections not coming in perfectly straight.
> 
> Nice job on this build. I'm a big fan of the color scheme.


Thanks!

Yeah, I agree on the C48's kind of, while the C48's are usable in the right circumstance, like a very straight direct connection, I just personally feel that they provide way too much flex for the acrylic to sway or pop out. I used two of them on my motherboard only. All of my connections in my build are very very straight but they just scared me too much to use for the super long pieces of acrylic


----------



## Ardi

beautiful build


----------



## Aspelta

James,

Quote:


> #1. Plugging them into the mobo via splitters would be a little to messy IMO, so I just used the 7v adapters instead, connected to power distribution board, I'll post pics of that stuff soon.
> 
> #2. The 20 meant 20 fans, which actually became 16.
> 
> #3. You definitely could use the XTX rads, but realistically in push or pull only.
> 
> #4. Here's a diagram, number coded. The figures marked "?" are 15mm Bitspower extenders. For the crystal links it's hard for me to tell while they are installed - they can vary by 2-5mm. I recommend ordering a few packs of 1,2,3 and 4 slot links. Each number is a link to the part and you can match it to the diagram. Hope this helps.
> 1. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10376/ex-tub-629/Bitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Rotary_90_G14_Adapter_BP-MB90R.html?tl=c497s1361b145
> 2. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_611_624%26products_id%3D29045&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=2&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13680747822499
> 3. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F12085%2Fex-tub-743%2FBitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Dual_Rotary_90_Adapter_BP-MB90R2.html%3Ftl%3Dc497s1361b145&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807480765610
> 4. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27586&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=4&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807483354611
> 5. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2733581%2Fbox%2F7762329&v=1&libId=d5292977-4305-4614-9f8f-b68d72097fe5&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performance-pcs.com%2Fcatalog%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D59_346_393_766%26products_id%3D27593&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20Crystal%20Link%20config%20question%20%3A)&txt=5&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_136807484842512


Many thanks for your detailed answer
Rgrds
Aspelta


----------



## Valgaur

hey what acrylic did you use for the pipping?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey what acrylic did you use for the pipping?


E22 12mm/10mm ordered from performance pc's


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> E22 12mm/10mm ordered from performance pc's


thanks man, I'm debating maybe using that if I decide to accept the bitspower sponsorship...


----------



## MengNa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Also another quick shout-out to THIS guy who made my cables for me, I can't recommend enough. PM me if you want any more info on them.


How stiff are the cables to work with? Compared to MDPC sleeving if you had a chance to deal with them in the past?
Looking at closeups of the weave, it seems good quality, but personally I find it lacks the beauty of the MDPC triple weave.
OT
Everything turned out great and congratulations on the well deserved MOTM!


----------



## alchmyest

Couple of questions

1. is it possible to do push and pull on the front rad

2. like several other have said...pic of back....pls

Have said it before and will say it again awesome build.


----------



## TEZTOUZ

Hello, I currently have the exact same setup, Asus RIVE ek blocks cpu/ram/mobo except for that fact that I'm using 1/2 ID, 3/4 OD tubing and would like to switch to crystal links when I switch over to my 900D from 800D so my question is what kind of spacings did you use for the fittings to get them the correct height, I would use trial and error if I was in the states but I'm in Kuwait and If am short one fitting I'm basically screwed since shipping alone is around $200 ie. I'd like to make sure that I order just the right thing.

Thank you, your response is appreciated.


----------



## NRD

Well done James, the final pics look awesome. Congrats as well on the win. I can't wait to see some more pics and to hear how it overclocks for you


----------



## Sulfatron

Congrats on the win James, well deserved!!







, this 900D build will be very had or even impossible to beat!


----------



## ledzepp3

Hey James! I've posted around on your amazing thread, and I've got a few requests and questions









So first off, what type of Multi Link adapter would you recommend the most? I've seen that you go between C47 and C48 and I'd just like to know why.

Second, have you considered doing some shots of the system with the side panel on and the system powered up? I'd love to see the effects of the slight smoking of the side panel against the beautiful mint color!

Third, roughly what would you say was the time it took you to sleeve your PSU and all the other cables?

Fourth and lastly, pics of the back panel please?









Thanks James, you thoroughly deserved MOTM, that build is beautiful


----------



## MantaProx2

Well done James, that build is awesome.


----------



## slurk2k

congratulations! well done!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey James! I've posted around on your amazing thread, and I've got a few requests and questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first off, what type of Multi Link adapter would you recommend the most? I've seen that you go between C47 and C48 and I'd just like to know why.
> 
> Second, have you considered doing some shots of the system with the side panel on and the system powered up? I'd love to see the effects of the slight smoking of the side panel against the beautiful mint color!
> 
> Third, roughly what would you say was the time it took you to sleeve your PSU and all the other cables?
> 
> Fourth and lastly, pics of the back panel please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks James, you thoroughly deserved MOTM, that build is beautiful


The C47 is what I used for 99% of the build, they are longer and provide a much much stronger connection.

I'll get some lighting pics asap







- as well as pics of the back. As I mentioned before those latest pics I took were outside and it started to rain so I had to stop.

As for the cables THIS guy made them for me, I don't have the time or patience for sleeving :/ His prices are beyond resonable and I can provide his direct info via PM. He made them from scratch at custom lengths per my order. Really stellar quality.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TEZTOUZ*
> 
> Hello, I currently have the exact same setup, Asus RIVE ek blocks cpu/ram/mobo except for that fact that I'm using 1/2 ID, 3/4 OD tubing and would like to switch to crystal links when I switch over to my 900D from 800D so my question is what kind of spacings did you use for the fittings to get them the correct height, I would use trial and error if I was in the states but I'm in Kuwait and If am short one fitting I'm basically screwed since shipping alone is around $200 ie. I'd like to make sure that I order just the right thing.
> 
> Thank you, your response is appreciated.


A page or two ago I posted an extremely detailed diagram listing every single fitting I used on the motherboard







- should help you immensley


----------



## hotwheels1997

Just read all the 92 pages - i'm amazed! Amazing build,the best i've seen so far! I have one question though...FINAL PRICE including absolutely everything?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Just read all the 92 pages - i'm amazed! Amazing build,the best i've seen so far! I have one question though...FINAL PRICE including absolutely everything?


Thanks for the kind words,

~$8,000 for the tower approx (not including monitors, speakers etc... of course)


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words,
> 
> ~$8,000 for the tower approx (not including monitors, speakers etc... of course)


That's quite reasonable imo for today's standard for anyone wanting to go quite all out, I think between 5-10k for top of the line hardware etc is good..

My build i have currently costed me just under 6k, my 900D build will be around 8k also.. It's the damn fittings that kill ya









by my calculations i'll need about $800 worth of fittings lol and that is purely for the fact that australians pay inflated prices beyond belief..

For anyone wanting to move to australia here is some simple advice. DONT! lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> That's quite reasonable imo for today's standard for anyone wanting to go quite all out, I think between 5-10k for top of the line hardware etc is good..
> 
> My build i have currently costed me just under 6k, my 900D build will be around 8k also.. It's the damn fittings that kill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by my calculations i'll need about $800 worth of fittings lol and that is purely for the fact that australians pay inflated prices beyond belief..
> 
> For anyone wanting to move to australia here is some simple advice. DONT! lol


Yeah, I spent around $1500 on Bitspower fittings and ended up having tons left over, but I wanted to not be limited when building it


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I spent around $1500 on Bitspower fittings and ended up having tons left over, but I wanted to not be limited when building it


Yeah i agree, it's always best to buy extra then not same goes with tubing... Errors can happen and you don't want to be waiting for a few days or a week to get more in lol


----------



## jincuteguy

Are you running every radiator in push / pull? Is the top rad pull ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah i agree, it's always best to buy extra then not same goes with tubing... Errors can happen and you don't want to be waiting for a few days or a week to get more in lol


The worst part is that I was originally going to use tubing so I ordered 30-40 bitspower compression fittings - straight ones, 45's and 90's as well as like 8 sets of Koolance QDC's - all of which I never used, so with those combined with all of the left over rotary's, extenders etc I have at least $700 in unused fittings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Are you running every radiator in push / pull? Is the top rad pull ?


The only radiator in push/pull is the top one


----------



## Nexo

That is a very nice build you got there!


----------



## rapture686

Sell the unused fittings


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapture686*
> 
> Sell the unused fittings


Yeah I will soon for sure


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I'm a bit confused how this got MOTM, this seems more like a huge build than a mod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats anyway...


I assure you that it heavily modified my bank account.


----------



## Nexo

I love how almost everything in his build is light green.







How much did this even cost you?


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I will soon for sure


Totes got in this stuff


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> I love how almost everything in his build is light green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did this even cost you?


He wrote it literally a page or two ago.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I assure you that it heavily modified my bank account.


Hahahaha gold!!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> That's quite reasonable imo for today's standard for anyone wanting to go quite all out, I think between 5-10k for top of the line hardware etc is good..
> 
> My build i have currently costed me just under 6k, my 900D build will be around 8k also.. It's the damn fittings that kill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by my calculations i'll need about $800 worth of fittings lol and that is purely for the fact that australians pay inflated prices beyond belief..
> 
> For anyone wanting to move to australia here is some simple advice. DONT! lol


Z0ki, in Australia We also earn proportionally higher wages than people in many other countries including the US. so the amount we earn compared to the price of things here is reasonable. You can circumvent this by using your larger Australian wage to buy cheaper things in the US, and as long as you can sort out reasonable shipping rates it's winning all around. In the US games are like $40-$60 whereas over here they can be between $60 to $120, however also in the US hourly rates for most jobs is only about half of what we get.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Z0ki, in Australia We also earn proportionally higher wages than people in many other countries including the US. so the amount we earn compared to the price of things here is reasonable. You can circumvent this by using your larger Australian wage to buy cheaper things in the US, and as long as you can sort out reasonable shipping rates it's winning all around. In the US games are like $40-$60 whereas over here they can be between $60 to $120, however also in the US hourly rates for most jobs is only about half of what we get.


for a run of the mill office job the rate aren't much different from Australia to the US. Even if you consider that we here in Australia get a higher income, the cost of living is much higher in Australia than in it is in the US, then there is the simple matter that we don't get half the stuff here and then it is imported then there is the shipping tax, import tax, handling so on and so forth, like Z0ki said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> $800 worth of fittings lol and that is purely for the fact that australians pay inflated prices beyond belief..
> 
> For anyone wanting to move to australia here is some simple advice. DONT! lol


----------



## endergx

custom made backlit ek logo plate. suck it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please stop arguing in this thread. Everyone has their own opinion and can express it. But when the conversation becomes negative or derogatory it's time to stop.

Thank you and lets get this thread back to standard.


----------



## omegasama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi , am trying to figure out what the fittings are from left to right , some people can help me out please ?

Warm Regards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Again, I respectfully request to stop the MOTM argument in this thread. It's going nowhere and everyone has a right to an opinion - but keep it clean. If it can't be kept as a clean discussion then someone has to man up and walk away from the argument.

I appreciate all of the positive and negative feedback constructively, but please keep it clean and constructive


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hi , am trying to figure out what the fittings are from left to right , some people can help me out please ?
> 
> Warm Regards


Everything was sorted into categories - Dual rotary's, Single rotary's, Gender changers, Acrylic fittings, Triple Rotary's and finally Extenders. If you have any specific question regarding any parts or fittings please don't hesitate to post here or if you have something more in-depth you'd like to cover don't hesitate to PM me, I'll help as much as I can, I know how confusing all of the fittings can be at first glance


----------



## omegasama

Thanks for the info .Basically am just trying to find out exactly what fittings you use and trying to convert your dual-loop into a single-loop with only: ( so that i have not to buy $1500 of fittings lol , also order everything in one time as the shipping will cost me $200 )

- 2 x 480 rad
- 2 x top pump
- 1 x Bay res
- 1 x res
- 1 x cpu / gpu block

regards.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Thanks for the info .Basically am just trying to find out exactly what fittings you use and trying to convert your dual-loop into a single-loop with only: ( so that i have not to buy $1500 of fittings lol , also order everything in one time as the shipping will cost me $200 )
> 
> - 2 x 480 rad
> - 2 x top pump
> - 1 x Bay res
> - 1 x res
> - 1 x cpu / gpu block
> 
> regards.


why excatly are you going for res in a single loop?? and are you cooling both a gpu and a cpu or just one or the other??


----------



## omegasama

Well i dont want my case to look empty ( 900D ) , and it will be both GPU and CPU . If the bay res is not really that important , i can add it later on, but as i said i will cost me $200 to ship to my country ( Mauritius , am buying from frozencpu.com ) , thats why i need to buy everthing at once.

Regards.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Well i dont want my case to look empty ( 900D ) , and it will be both GPU and CPU . If the bay res is not really that important , i can add it later on, but as i said i will cost me $200 to ship to my country ( Mauritius , am buying from frozencpu.com ) , thats why i need to buy everthing at once.
> 
> Regards.


PM'd


----------



## TomSG

I'd love to know actually...

Where did you get that Robocop sketch/painting above your desk?. Looks awesome







. Robocop was always a favourite of mine when I was a kid, damn, so incredibly violent. I always appreciated the themes as an adult thought. A very underrated and often mis-interpreted movie that one.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomSG*
> 
> I'd love to know actually...
> 
> Where did you get that Robocop sketch/painting above your desk?. Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Robocop was always a favourite of mine when I was a kid, damn, so incredibly violent. I always appreciated the themes as an adult thought. A very underrated and often mis-interpreted movie that one.


haha, yeah it's my favorite movie. It's a great satirical commentary on 80's American business culture and glamorized crime, I love it. The picture is by Tyler Stout, there was a very limited run of them and if you go on eBay you can find it sometimes but you can also find tons of his work - it's really amazing stuff.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please for the third time keep this thread clean, stop the negative comments and have respect for your fellow forum members. I've done nothing but be respectful on this forum and I'd appreciate the same in return in my build log's thread.

Thank you,

James


----------



## Jameswalt1

Whoops, double post :/


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please nobody respond to him anymore, I want this argument to end and I want this thread to remain respectful from here on out.

I created this build log for creative outlet and to be informative. It has generated over 200,000 views and multiple new members that found this website via my build log being posted on a few vendors facebook pages etc... That's a great thing for this sites community.

Please respect each other regardless of opinion - everyone is entitled to one. There's never an excuse to insult each other on this forum.

Please man up and stand down from the negative arguing.

James


----------



## DeanW75234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please nobody respond to him anymore, I want this argument to end and I want this thread to remain respectful from here on out.


I concur. James, you did a magnificent job. I followed the thread through all of it. You gave me some ideas for my build at a later date. I'm waiting to see what comes out with the Haswell CPU's and MoBo's before I decide on what my system will be. Heck, I'm even thinking about a custom desk build to go with it. But still, some of your work inspired me.

Anyway, since you won the MOTM by a landslide, it wasn't you who nominated you, it was by someone else and more people voted for you by far, surpassing everyone else's builds. I'm hoping ITDiva gets nominated this next month. She has some excellent builds too.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeanW75234*
> 
> I concur. James, you did a magnificent job. I followed the thread through all of it. You gave me some ideas for my build at a later date. I'm waiting to see what comes out with the Haswell CPU's and MoBo's before I decide on what my system will be. Heck, I'm even thinking about a custom desk build to go with it. But still, some of your work inspired me.
> 
> Anyway, since you won the MOTM by a landslide, it wasn't you who nominated you, it was by someone else and more people voted for you by far, surpassing everyone else's builds. I'm hoping ITDiva gets nominated this next month. She has some excellent builds too.


Yeah, ITDiva's stretched limo build is amazing!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> More new people posting about his fantastic job.
> 
> At this point i'll question you using multiple accounts.


I created this build log for creative outlet and to be informative. It has generated over 200,000 views and multiple new members that found this website via my build log being posted on a few vendors facebook pages etc... That's a great thing for this sites community.

Please respect each other regardless of opinion - everyone is entitled to one. There's never an excuse to insult each other on this forum.

Please everyone man up and stand down from the negative arguing.

James


----------



## Jameswalt1

AGAIN, PLEASE EVERYBODY JUST STOP THIS ARGUMENT RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW.

Thank you,

James


----------



## CapnCrunch10

James, did we ever get the video or post on the tubing? There was something you used to sand it down or make it tight if I remember correctly...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> James, did we ever get the video or post on the tubing? There was something you used to sand it down or make it tight if I remember correctly...


Yeah, sorry I've been major busy at work. I really plan on doing it this week, most likely Wednesday


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.
This is not the place to argue what a mod is or isn't.
If anyone has a problem with the MOTM then I suggest you contact the case mod editors, the managing editor and the forum managers.
Any further derailing of this thread will result in thread bans being issued.


----------



## amickael

I believe this can, in fact, run Crysis.


----------



## 341246

James just to clarify because your parts list was so long...you had bitspower fittings, extensions, t splits, and hubs? I'm assuming crystal link for the shorter acrylic ends then traditional acrylic for the longer bits? I mean is pressure the only thing holding this baby together?

Again awesome build. Your build definitely helped me with ideas for mine.

Sent from my ifun^_^


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJTETSUI*
> 
> James just to clarify because your parts list was so long...you had bitspower fittings, extensions, t splits, and hubs? I'm assuming crystal link for the shorter acrylic ends then traditional acrylic for the longer bits? I mean is pressure the only thing holding this baby together?
> 
> Again awesome build. Your build definitely helped me with ideas for mine.
> 
> Sent from my ifun^_^


In general Acrylic is connected via push fittings, so if you mean pressure in that sense, sure. The key is that the acrylic tubes are "trapped" between fittings, if that makes sense. But honestly the acrylic fits very tight into the bitspower fittings so even an "untrapped" connection (if you know what I mean) is safe and very solid. For example - a couple of the motherboard connections are not trapped, meaning in two spots rather than a solid rotary or small extender connected straight to the motherboard block, it's a c48 fitting then a small piece of acrylic then an angle fitting then another piece of acrylic etc.. So in theory you could just yank out that first piece of acrylic because it isn't trapped between two solid objects/fittings. Crude phone photo attached









hopefully I understood your question correctly


----------



## 341246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In general Acrylic is connected via push fittings, so if you mean pressure in that sense, sure. The key is that the acrylic tubes are "trapped" between fittings, if that makes sense. But honestly the acrylic fits very tight into the bitspower fittings so even an "untrapped" connection (if you know what I mean) is safe and very solid. For example - a couple of the motherboard connections are not trapped, meaning in two spots rather than a solid rotary or small extender connected straight to the motherboard block, it's a c48 fitting then a small piece of acrylic then an angle fitting then another piece of acrylic etc.. So in theory you could just yank out that first piece of acrylic because it isn't trapped between two solid objects/fittings. Crude phone photo attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I understood your question correctly


Think I gotcha. . .I mean, I geuss I should've asked if there is anything holding them in via a screw etc. But if it's a c47 fitting (correct me if I'm wrong) they are setup like thread>2 o rings with no thread on the opposite end for a fitting. I've seen this before (I'm a huge fan of Singularity Computer's work on youtube) but I'm glad I got to see it in more detail.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJTETSUI*
> 
> Think I gotcha. . .I mean, I geuss I should've asked if there is anything holding them in via a screw etc. But if it's a c47 fitting (correct me if I'm wrong) they are setup like thread>2 o rings with no thread on the opposite end for a fitting. I've seen this before (I'm a huge fan of Singularity Computer's work on youtube) but I'm glad I got to see it in more detail.


Yes they are held in purely by the tightness of the o-rings.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> This is not the place to argue what a mod is or isn't.
> If anyone has a problem with the MOTM then I suggest you contact the case mod editors, the managing editor and the forum managers.
> Any further derailing of this thread will result in thread bans being issued.


----------



## mario288

Now that is ONE MEAN GREEN MACHINE!


----------



## Conspiracy

Congrats on mod of the month! Great looking build!


----------



## JonHend

Hi James, Well done with the fantastic build.









Like a few others before me, I would also like to see a photo of the back of the motherboard tray to see your cable management skills. When I build my first water cooled pc (starting next month), I don't care if the back of my motherboard looks atrocious as long as the other end looks the picture of perfection!









Also, where is this promissed acrylic pipe tutorial I've been waiting for?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Hi James, Well done with the fantastic build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a few others before me, I would also like to see a photo of the back of the motherboard tray to see your cable management skills. When I build my first water cooled pc (starting next month), I don't care if the back of my motherboard looks atrocious as long as the other end looks the picture of perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, where is this promissed acrylic pipe tutorial I've been waiting for?


Depending on the weather I'll be taking some new pics tomorrow and also a quick photo tutorial of my personal process with the acrylic tubing


----------



## omegasama

Finally some tutorials







 . Congrats on mod of the month ! you deserved it


----------



## ledzepp3

*NEW PICS!!SDFLKDSJFOIEJF*









Also, did you ever consider bending the acrylic? That would have cut down the cost of the fittings tremendously and it would have created a really awesome look if it's done right


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> *NEW PICS!!SDFLKDSJFOIEJF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did you ever consider bending the acrylic? That would have cut down the cost of the fittings tremendously and it would have created a really awesome look if it's done right


I absolutely did. In fact I did bend a few, it's really not that hard, but ultimately I decided I wanted he contrast of the green and the black fittings.Only using bent acrylic would have been too much green, which there isalready a lot of as is lol. If the loops were simpler, perhaps a single simple loop then yes bending the acrylic and none of the fittings would be a really clean look.

I'm considering a new build in a 350D with bent acrylic and pink or purple fluid for my girlfriend.


----------



## ez12a

what drew me to this build was the straight lines. I like the straight pieces of acrylic and using fittings to do any bends, etc.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I absolutely did. In fact I did bend a few, it's really not that hard, but ultimately I decided I wanted he contrast of the green and the black fittings.Only using bent acrylic would have been too much green, which there isalready a lot of as is lol. If the loops were simpler, perhaps a single simple loop then yes bending the acrylic and none of the fittings would be a really clean look.
> 
> I'm considering a new build in a 350D with bent acrylic and pink or purple fluid for my girlfriend.













more acrylic? That'll just make my mind run wild with the thoughts of what I could do


----------



## Crouch

What a truly amazing job !! I really love it, congrats


----------



## STUNT1990

Hi Murphy, one question:
How much acrylic tubbing would you say you have used?


----------



## P1kk3wyn

if you do that buid in the 350d, i am for dam sure going to follow that


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Hi Murphy, one question:
> How much acrylic tubbing would you say you have used?


I ordered 6 of the long E22 tubes from performance pc's (approx 1 meter each I believe) and went through 3. I'd say and entire tube was wasted with accidental cracking and size/bending experiments. So two 1 meter sticks really.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I ordered 6 of the long E22 tubes from performance pc's (approx 1 meter each I believe) and went through 3. I'd say and entire tube was wasted with accidental cracking and size/bending experiments. So two 1 meter sticks really.


Thank you








I think I will also have some accidents xD so I´ll order 3 (it´s an a lot smaller build, so maybe I won´t even need to use more than 1 meter)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Some more pictures and more coming


----------



## Sunreeper

x infinity


----------



## STUNT1990

What are those black sleeved cables going to the ram and CPU waterblocks?
Temperature sensors? leds?


----------



## devilhead

Realy nice build!







and what about temperatures? like cpu with that cooling?







gpu?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Some more pictures and more coming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice photo bomb.








I would consider watermarking your photos if I were you...build like this, those pics are going to be shared around everywhere.


----------



## Spark10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice photo bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would consider watermarking your photos if I were you...build like this, those pics are going to be shared around everywhere.


that already happened with this build on another forum, someone posted claiming it was their build. the forum moderators on the site sorted it out pretty fast which was good.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spark10*
> 
> that already happened with this build on another forum, someone posted claiming it was their build. the forum moderators on the site sorted it out pretty fast which was good.


Yup - happened to me 2 weeks ago! I didn't learn obviously


----------



## PCModderMike

Haha Yes I saw that. Over at Linustech I think it was right? The nerve of some people.


----------



## stnz

Oh my god..
This is just a dream right ?

SOMEONE, PINCH ME !


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Amazing as this Thread has always been!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Some more pictures and more coming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So much win. You should make a video.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Dude Im speechless that thing is the balls. How was the acrylic to work with? and how is it for leak potential? And where is the nitrous button on that thing?


----------



## Toxsick

ohman this looks amazing!!
wish i could do this


----------



## Stickeelion

How is your lighting, are you just using white LED's? and also how are cables set out Jameswalt? (Sorry I asked that second one at least twice already but I would love to see it, it's such an amazing build)


----------



## chief keef

Just out of curiosity.. what's the point of 3 GTX 680s?


----------



## JaRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chief keef*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. what's the point of 3 GTX 680s?


they were just laying around


----------



## P1kk3wyn

Chief, in the world of over clockers and modders like James, its more a question of why not i believe


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chief keef*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. what's the point of 3 GTX 680s?


Three monitors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1kk3wyn*
> 
> Chief, in the world of over clockers and modders like James, its more a question of why not i believe


...and... this.










On a side note, I've been playing Metro Last Light for a while - it's a truly incredible must-have experience. Not to mention that the graphics are the best I've seen. The radiated Chernobyl-like atmosphere is simply indescribable. The immersion is enhanced even more with NVidia Surround. I can't recommend enough.

Also here's a couple of benchmark results I have on hand. Max temp on the GPU's is ~35-38 degrees


----------



## SoloTwo

I'm guessing I missed it at some point, but what did you use to cover the side of the optical drive bays? Been trying to think of how I'm going to clean that up and also below it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> I'm guessing I missed it at some point, but what did you use to cover the side of the optical drive bays? Been trying to think of how I'm going to clean that up and also below it.


A friend of mine who works in a machine shop cut the aluminum pieces for me, then I painted them. So that's just a sized cut of flat aluminum covering where the 5.25 bay releases were. However, the ugliest part is where I put that custom EK piece, once you take out the hdd cages that are there it looks terrible. Luckily where that is (and where I mounted the EK plate), it's sizing and hole pattern is exactly that of a 240 rad - or - two 120 fans, so if you can't make a piece to go there you could always slap in a clean looking 240 rad grill


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> I'm guessing I missed it at some point, but what did you use to cover the side of the optical drive bays? Been trying to think of how I'm going to clean that up and also below it.


Jameswalt has only taken the bay covers off, That's what it looks like normally underneath

oops, Ignore me SoloTwo, I thought you meant the extra width at the front on either side of the bay reservoir


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Wow, rather impressive work. Great job!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> What are those black sleeved cables going to the ram and CPU waterblocks?
> Temperature sensors? leds?


I think they are for the LEDs.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Three monitors
> ...and... this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I've been playing Metro Last Light for a while - it's a truly incredible must-have experience. Not to mention that the graphics are the best I've seen. The radiated Chernobyl-like atmosphere is simply indescribable. The immersion is enhanced even more with NVidia Surround. I can't recommend enough.
> 
> Also here's a couple of benchmark results I have on hand. Max temp on the GPU's is ~35-38 degrees


Awesome scores.
And that does it, seeing so many people rave about Metro Last Night....I gotta get it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Three monitors
> ...and... this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I've been playing Metro Last Light for a while - it's a truly incredible must-have experience. Not to mention that the graphics are the best I've seen. The radiated Chernobyl-like atmosphere is simply indescribable. The immersion is enhanced even more with NVidia Surround. I can't recommend enough.
> Also here's a couple of benchmark results I have on hand. Max temp on the GPU's is ~35-38 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet score! Going to get that game tonight! Hope my 680 can handle it in surround.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sweet score! Going to get that game tonight! Hope my 680 can handle it in surround.


Oh boy. Single 680 playing Metro Last Night in surround, I know that 4GB is plenty...but hmm I wonder what settings you'll have to use.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh boy. Single 680 playing Metro Last Night in surround, I know that 4GB is plenty...but hmm I wonder what settings you'll have to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha, I know right. I'll see what I get on high. But probably custom medium settings?


----------



## TheWankiesAskoe

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> ohman this looks amazing!!
> wish i could do this


Yeah! Imagine a Q Dance Mod Build! OMG!!!


----------



## rotary7

Cant wait to get my 900D to put a Micro ATX in it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Cant wait to get my 900D to put a Micro ATX in it.


*facepalm*


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Cant wait to get my 900D to put a Micro ATX in it.


Don't be ridiculous! Anything larger than a Mini-ITX board would obviously look ridiculous in such a small case!

You need one of these before you have space for a Micro ATX board:

http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-tx10-d/


----------



## Jameswalt1

900D is in-stock at New Egg! Just a heads up!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 900D is in-stock at New Egg! Just a heads up!


and is now seemingly out of stock already


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> and is now seemingly out of stock already


Aussies cant buy from them anyway









I heard umart is getting stock in 2 weeks "apparently"


----------



## Stickeelion

fair enough, anyway would one white 30cm (12 inch) LED strip be enough for the case or should I get two to light it adequately?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> A friend of mine who works in a machine shop cut the aluminum pieces for me, then I painted them. So that's just a sized cut of flat aluminum covering where the 5.25 bay releases were. However, the ugliest part is where I put that custom EK piece, once you take out the hdd cages that are there it looks terrible. Luckily where that is (and where I mounted the EK plate), it's sizing and hole pattern is exactly that of a 240 rad - or - two 120 fans, so if you can't make a piece to go there you could always slap in a clean looking 240 rad grill


I was one of the lucky enough to pick up the case yesterday on Newegg and this is exactly what I plan on doing.

I picked up 2 of these in hopes it would fit .

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19511/ex-rad-509/PrimoChill_Hex_2-Layer_Rad_Grillz_-_Dual_120mm_-_Red_White.html?id=MFx3yIwN&mv_pc=5141


----------



## eosgreen

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

green #1 color


----------



## 1010001011001

All your bitspower fittings put together is worth more than my actual computer haha. But great work, absolutely love it!


----------



## jktmas

idk if this has been said already, but what size fittings are you using for that acrylic tubing?


----------



## spidey81

He used the bitspower C47 & C48 fittings. The C47 was preferable since it has dual o-rings while the C48 is a lower profile fitting with a single o-ring. I believe they're usually listed under sli/crossfire fittings.

BTW. He also used E22 tubing which is ID of 10mm and 12mm and is the same as the crystal link tube from bits power.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Big update!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is just mind blowing!


----------



## stnz

Mind cooling and water blowing !


----------



## Shinigami~

looks sooooo good







good work man. I would love to have something this amazing. Also the picture of all the parts is literally insane.


----------



## ssnataku

The build looks amazing!


----------



## Sazerac81

Sick man, just sick! That green brings me back to the day of ecto-cooler drinks! Amazing build man. You definitely deserve build of the month.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Sick man, just sick! That green brings me back to the day of ecto-cooler drinks! Amazing build man. You definitely deserve build of the month.


Now that you mention it, it really looks like that radioactive green sludge from Half-Life!


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazerac81*
> 
> Sick man, just sick! That green brings me back to the day of ecto-cooler drinks! Amazing build man. You definitely deserve build of the month.


Now that you mention it, it really looks like that radioactive green sludge from Half-Life!


----------



## patriotaki

20 extra fans?
And all that liquid cooling? what are your temps?


----------



## FlyingBanana

omg that looks super sick... i wish i could make that...


----------



## Sulfatron

Oh man!! Nearly 235,000 views, this is crazy!! for such a short period if time ?.

I have to say it again, this build is astonishing!! ?


----------



## ez12a

this build was just posted on Nvidia Geforce's facebook page. grats.


----------



## PCModderMike

I was just gonna link that. Your build has been very well received. Congrats. Nvidia GeForce's Facebook photo.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> this build was just posted on Nvidia Geforce's facebook page. grats.


Damn, you beat me to it!

Here's what they posted just in case anyone was interested!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah, pretty awesome!


----------



## Nova.

Heck yeah! I just saw that. Congrats man and well deserved!


----------



## ledzepp3

So uh.. Those cable management pics?


----------



## GAMERIG

Your case is very glorious!


----------



## boogschd

'grats Jameswalt1 !


----------



## Stickeelion

Were still missing pictures of the wiring at the back


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Were still missing pictures of the wiring at the back


And lighting.
















Grats on the NVIDIA mention.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> And lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on the NVIDIA mention.


And acrylic guide


----------



## rapture686

Guys, James is obviously busy. Stop forcing him to do it. He will when he has time, I am sure.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Hi m8 absolute genius build. Could you put a link or pictures, to what you used for the fans.
As I'm not a fan of the fan controllers.
Thanks


----------



## Spark10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> Hi m8 absolute genius build. Could you put a link or pictures, to what you used for the fans.
> As I'm not a fan of the fan controllers.
> Thanks


he used this for his fans and LEDs

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html


----------



## STUNT1990

So... no cable management pics until you get the MOTM price? xD


----------



## mattcube64

Hi!

Can you comment on the acrylic tubing and the fittings you used a bit more? These fittings don't have "teeth" like proper push fittings you'd use on copper or other hard tubes. And compression shouldn't work because, well... it can't compress rigid tubing. Is everything secure? Does everything fit well? I want to do hard acrylic, too... but am afraid of the fittings and something coming loose.


----------



## stnz

I do not know if that question was already asked, I did follow this thread thoroughly but maybe not all the details, how much did the cooling *only* cost ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

So already there will be a minor tear down of the build - 3 GTX 780 SC's are inbound from EVGA. Now EK has to release blocks ASAP!
That means I'll be selling these 680's with blocks shortly too.


----------



## rob47ww

Nice!


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So already there will be a minor tear down of the build - 3 GTX 780 SC's are inbound from EVGA. Now EK has to release blocks ASAP!
> That means I'll be selling these 680's with blocks shortly too.


Did they sponsor those for you? /Jelly


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's a few quick pics I took of the lighting. Again, it all turns on via wireless remote only.

On a side note I just received the new Corsair K95 Keyboard - it's AMAZING.


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## fantasticgcg

Beautiful m8.
How do those LEDs fit in the blocks what did u use?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> Beautiful m8.
> How do those LEDs fit in the blocks what did u use?


Those waterblocks have holes built into them specifically to place LEDs in


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So already there will be a minor tear down of the build - 3 GTX 780 SC's are inbound from EVGA. Now EK has to release blocks ASAP!
> That means I'll be selling these 680's with blocks shortly too.


From what I understand, the PCB of the GTX 780 is identical to the GTX Titan. The only noticeable difference is the 3 missing RAM chips. Therefore, the EK Titan waterblocks should fit the GTX 780 perfectly. Just to make sure, I am waiting for official conformation before I order them for myself.


----------



## stnz

Ohhh that's gonna be nice ! Any chance you send me that for Christmas ? Haha


----------



## ledzepp3

CABLE MANAGEMENT PICS?


----------



## spidey81

I know James will probably get around to the cable management shots, but It's a little sad about the common courtesy and patience around here. Let's just chill guys. I don't think he'll forget, but I find that nearly every other update to this thread being about "cable management pics please" slightly frustrating on my part when I follow this for meaningful updates about the build. I hope this isn't too ranty, but it is certainly frustrating.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> CABLE MANAGEMENT PICS?


lol, I will, I'm just haven't been entirely done with the lighting


----------



## YP5 Toronto

lets be blunt.... if he wanted to show cable management he would.

He isn't because it is likely not pretty...and thats 100% ok.

I love his build and have defended him numerous times in this thread, with or without cable management.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> From what I understand, the PCB of the GTX 780 is identical to the GTX Titan. The only noticeable difference is the 3 missing RAM chips. Therefore, the EK Titan waterblocks should fit the GTX 780 perfectly. Just to make sure, I am waiting for official conformation before I order them for myself.


I'd be willing to gamble on titan blocks fitting, but the other factor is back plates :/


----------



## stnz

If you can return it easily go for it, but if you can't, that's kinda risky, a guy in a Swedish forum did it though


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> lets be blunt.... if he wanted to show cable management he would.
> 
> He isn't because it is likely not pretty...and thats 100% ok.
> 
> I love his build and have defended him numerous times in this thread, with or without cable management.






I honestly think that he'd have it completely nailed, and a true test of a builders skills along with balancing performance and aesthetics. He's nailed the performance and looks, but I just wanna see all those beautifully sleeved cables and how he arranged them in the 900D.

Assumptions aren't good at all, don't ever make them- because It might just end badly.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> I honestly think that he'd have it completely nailed, and a true test of a builders skills along with balancing performance and aesthetics. He's nailed the performance and looks, but I just wanna see all those beautifully sleeved cables and how he arranged them in the 900D.
> 
> Assumptions aren't good at all, don't ever make them- because It might just end badly.


I'll post pics of the back soon, I just wasn't happy with the ones I took earlier, they were way out of focus for some reason. I assure you the back is no work of art or anything, that's why I haven't tried to take any great great pics of the back. I enjoy taking great pictures of what counts and I personally didn't really make an effort to make the back epic or anything, it's just very efficient and functional. I guess if the pics aren't of anything special I don't see the point in taking time to get a great shot. I suppose they may be informative however, in regards to the space in the back of a 900D and the power distribution boards.

I'll get a shot soon, I'm just waiting on a 4 replacement led's for the EK logo then the back will be done and I'll take a pic or two. Of course when I put in the three 780's I ordered I'll have to tear the back apart again









One thing that excites me about the 780's in a non performance way, is the 8pin/6pin cable layout on the pcb being a more traditional side-by-side format which will allow for some higher density cable visibility in the front, I always hated the 6pin over 6pin layout of the 600 series cards.

On a side note, I'm really really happy with the K95 keyboard I received today from Corsair, it's amazing.


----------



## healey33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a side note, I'm really really happy with the K95 keyboard I received today from Corsair, it's amazing.


Oooh!







I've had my eye on that one!


----------



## fantasticgcg

it's a great keyboard


----------



## fantasticgcg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The current plan is to use 3 pin power distribution boards for good cable management and then each sp120 will be hooked up using the enclosed 7v adapter to have the rpm's around 1400 at all times. I'm not a huge fan of fan controllers, too many wires.
> 
> Also thanks for everyone's kind words and encouragement, this community makes all of this worth it.


Enclosed 7v adapter ???


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a side note, I'm really really happy with the K95 keyboard I received today from Corsair, it's amazing.


I want one too!!! Unfortunately, nowhere is selling them in the UK yet.


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> Enclosed 7v adapter ???


The Corsair fans come with an in-line resistor that drops the voltage down to 7v.


----------



## boogschd

oh yeah

featured on mayhems fb page!


----------



## tSgt

Just fyi James,

EK communicated that Titan block will work with 780 as well.
Quote:


> EK Water Blocks confirms the current EK-FC Titan series full-cover water block, initially developed for nVidia® GeForce® GTX Titan graphics card, is fully compatible with the newly arrived GeForce® GTX 780.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hey James, what's your experience with the EK parallel bridge? Do you have enough water flow through all three gpu's?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hey James, what's your experience with the EK parallel bridge? Do you have enough water flow through all three gpu's?


Absolutely, all three cards are at the same temps (20-35 max), but if I were doing one big loop then I would have gone with serial. I chose parallel because of the isolated GPU loop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> Just fyi James, EK communicated that Titan block will work with 780 as well.


Ordered!


----------



## nMixxo

What a build.

Awesome job Jameswalt1, attention to detail second to none


----------



## GiveMeHope

You are a god.


----------



## Jameswalt1

So the 780's and blocks/backplates should be here by Wednesday morning so the GPU rebuild will begin and hopefully be done by that night. I'll also obviously have to install 8pin cables as well which will hopefully arrive in time. One other change I'm going to make is turning the rear 140mm fan around into am intake position instead of exhaust, I have a 140mm filter coming for this too. I also ordered a sweet 3way sli bridge cover from cold zero, but I'm sure that won't be here in time so I'll install that later.


----------



## dihartnell

Great build. Can I ask how you mounted the tube Res and the pump. Did they come with all the parts necessary. Did you need to alter the case at all.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dihartnell*
> 
> Great build. Can I ask how you mounted the tube Res and the pump. Did they come with all the parts necessary. Did you need to alter the case at all.


Tube res requires quick drilling of two small holes, the pumps sit on a hdd bracket that comes with the case


----------



## dihartnell

Many thanks James


----------



## tSgt

What's your CPU temps at load ?
Able to reach 5Ghz (for bench) ?

I want more details !!









Edit : Might be a bit late since you ordered blocks for your new gpus but EK released a new Jet Plate for LGA 2011 and for free : http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-jet-j4-free.html which apparently perform better (~1°C lower than with the Jet Plate J3).


----------



## majnu

awesome build, so close to being perfect as 2 things bug me but that's personal preference. Let us know if the 900D keeps it's exterior shine as Corsair panels have a habit of degrading and developing fade if kept exposed to sunlight.


----------



## itzhoovEr

How many 780s did you get?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> How many 780s did you get?


Three


----------



## AaronO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Three


----------



## GiveMeHope

How's the acoustics of this?


----------



## PCunicorn

Absolutely gorgeous. I am jealous :-D


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> How's the acoustics of this?


As far as I'm concerned, excellent. For the amount of fans, albeit all of them using the 7v adapters, it's not remotely noisy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> What's your CPU temps at load ?
> Able to reach 5Ghz (for bench) ?
> 
> I want more details !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Might be a bit late since you ordered blocks for your new gpus but EK released a new Jet Plate for LGA 2011 and for free : http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-jet-j4-free.html which apparently perform better (~1°C lower than with the Jet Plate J3).


Temps at load are ~55 (prime/IBT) in the room I'm in, which I'm working on bringing down (too much exhaust is one issue I'm addressing). As far as 5ghz goes I know I could easily stabilize it, I've briefly tinkered with it and never blue screened once at up to 5.1ghz, only got error messages in IBT and Prime95, but for now I settled with 4.8 @ 1.375 for 24/7. When I have more time I'll spend several, several hours trying to stabilize a 24/7 5ghz+ overclock. Right now my plan is to get the new GPU's installed and get that rear fan reversed.

And yeah, it's a little too late to change the jet-plate







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



eight/1000[/IMG]


----------



## ledzepp3

Hey James! I've posted around your thread for a while now, constantly checking updates for those _cable management_ pics







just a couple more questions, for now










How's your experience with the Corsair SP fans?
How loud is the system (fan wise), and what voltages do you have them set on?
Have you ever had any "buzzing" or other noises from the fans, like others have reported?
For the acrylic tubing, how much would you recommend buying for the exact same motherboard WC loop like yours?
Do you have any noise problems from "stuck" air in the EK rads? (Stuck air is the air pockets that can swirl around and make whirling noises, certain rads can have this sometimes)
I know it's a lot of questions, but I can't really find anyone else with a setup that'll be similar to mine








Thanks,
Ledzepp3

EDIT: Whoops, didn't see the very last post


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey James! I've posted around your thread for a while now, constantly checking updates for those _cable management_ pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple more questions, for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your experience with the Corsair SP fans?
> How loud is the system (fan wise), and what voltages do you have them set on?
> Have you ever had any "buzzing" or other noises from the fans, like others have reported?
> For the acrylic tubing, how much would you recommend buying for the exact same motherboard WC loop like yours?
> Do you have any noise problems from "stuck" air in the EK rads? (Stuck air is the air pockets that can swirl around and make whirling noises, certain rads can have this sometimes)
> I know it's a lot of questions, but I can't really find anyone else with a setup that'll be similar to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ledzepp3


1, 2 and 3: I personally couldn't be happier, as I mentioned earlier the noise is extremely tolerable to me and not intrusive whatsoever, every fan is running with the 7v adapters that come with the fans.
4: for a whole build I'd order three long sticks of the E22 12mm/10mm (1 meter each stick I believe) to allow for errors. But if you're speaking only of the motherboard area I used a variety of the short bitspower pre-cut crystal links since they come in like 20 different lengths and it's the same product as the E22. There's no reason to spend time cutting small pieces if you have a stockpile of the small tubes on hand.
5: I have no issues of that kind personally

Do you have a build log yet Ledzepp or any pics?


----------



## ledzepp3

Not yet, because as of now I only have my 3930K, and one of my 7970's. I've still got about 1.5K worth of water cooling parts, and another roughly 2K worth of parts to get before I can even get the system up and running, but once I get the case, motherboard, PSU, and memory I'll get one started







CaseLabs SMH10 here we come







oh, and I'll most likely be doing an all acrylic tubing build like you've done, it's legitimately inspired me







the only problem is that my wallet is gonna cry, *a lot*


----------



## cruisant

Damn, this wc rig puts a tear on my eye







It's so beautiful and extreme







A match made in heaven


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, excellent. For the amount of fans, albeit all of them using the 7v adapters, it's not remotely noisy.


Thanks. Have you thought of using noise dampening foams in hidden places (say around pumps or behind the tray) ? I'm not sure how practical that would be though...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Thanks. Have you thought of using noise dampening foams in hidden places (say around pumps or behind the tray) ? I'm not sure how practical that would be though...


Truly not needed, and the pumps make no noise


----------



## Accuracy158

This is crap ... Nobody should be aloud to have PC this much better looking than mine


----------



## ladcrooks

now do one in red with an amd card









Joking! That is one hellva a build, love it


----------



## Diesel70

Hey James,
Who did the 140mm EK cover plate near the drive bays.
Do they do custom logos as well, and what was the cost roughly?
Thanks..............


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel70*
> 
> Hey James,
> Who did the 140mm EK cover plate near the drive bays.
> Do they do custom logos as well, and what was the cost roughly?
> Thanks..............


I think he said he got it done by his friend


----------



## Imglidinhere

Oh my god, you have money. O.O


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Oh my god, you have money. O.O


Head-Fi isn't the only place where the forum members dump boatloads of cash into things.


----------



## marcusteems

Beautiful....


----------



## stnz

Thanks for the info about the SP fans, was looking for similar opinions before buying,
You ever used the AF series ?


----------



## GiveMeHope

Did you need drilling to mount the tube reservoir to 900D?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Did you need drilling to mount the tube reservoir to 900D?


Just two small holes.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Installation in the morning! (as long as Fed Ex comes through with my shipment of blocks from Performance PC's)
I'll be tearing down the GPU part of the build first thing in the morning, I'll get pics of the drain valves getting put to good use


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation in the morning! (as long as Fed Ex comes through with my shipment of blocks from Performance PC's)
> I'll be tearing down the GPU part of the build first thing in the morning, I'll get pics of the drain valves getting put to good use












And I thought I was showing off with my 2 GTX 780s!

I don't even have anything to plug mine into until I get my hands on a Haswell mobo.


----------



## clintwilks

wow.


----------



## barkinos98

it would be a shame if your rig got stolen


----------



## PCModderMike

Very nice. Can't wait to see those cards go in.


----------



## Svartie

Wonder what blocks you will be using. Ek CSQ still or try the ek fc titan xxl edition


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation in the morning! (as long as Fed Ex comes through with my shipment of blocks from Performance PC's)
> I'll be tearing down the GPU part of the build first thing in the morning, I'll get pics of the drain valves getting put to good use


You were cool in my book til you got these! Now, you're making me think twice about waiting for the red 8k series to upgrade my pair.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Absolutely, all three cards are at the same temps (20-35 max), but if I were doing one big loop then I would have gone with serial. I chose parallel because of the isolated GPU loop.
> Ordered!


Why would you go serial? My main reason for going EK was to get away from the restrictive Hydro Copper blocks. My old 690 block had 2 core chambers that dropped my flow from a "5" setting down to a "3" on a D5 even if it's maxed out. That's a substantial reduction in flow. I was leaning towards parallel just because I'd imagine even temps across all 3 gpu's be more important than absolute temps on one or two of the three. I can live with 3 cards in parallel @ 40C vs 30, 38, 45.

I was just wondering what kind of flow are you getting across one card?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svartie*
> 
> Wonder what blocks you will be using. Ek CSQ still or try the ek fc titan xxl edition


I think he went "Original CSQ" to match with the EK Bridge that he already has.

I'll be sticking the Titan XXL on mine with the EK Parallel Terminal. We'll have a look see who's better


----------



## Jameswalt1

I have my loop totally tore down, and I'm now just waiting on the blocks to arrive, should be here soon. In the meantime I'm getting the 780's prepped for the blocks and I prepared a nice power lunch while waiting.


----------



## Sunreeper

That was actually pretty clever


----------



## mattcube64

Damn nice! Awesome build, man... really great!


----------



## Bart

LOL!! That's the most expensive sandwich I have ever seen! Well done!


----------



## stnz

Quite an expensive one indeed :'D


----------



## mouacyk

Hope you had some mayo in there.


----------



## Diesel70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just two small holes.


Hey James,
I never heard back from you in regards to:

Who did the 140mm EK cover plate near the drive bays.
Do they do custom logos as well, and what was the cost roughly?
Thanks..............


----------



## OPanda

What type of spray paint did you use for the custom plates? Satin? Matte? Flat? I don't know anything about paint.









Edit: Does anyone have a complete list of all the angled/rotary fittings and angled extenders used? Don't need to know how many, just the specific types (M/F, degree, rotary) used.


----------



## Dicewarfare

My 900D got here today but i can't wait for the components. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPanda*
> 
> What type of spray paint did you use for the custom plates? Satin? Matte? Flat? I don't know anything about paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Does anyone have a complete list of all the angled/rotary fittings and angled extenders used? Don't need to know how many, just the specific types (M/F, degree, rotary) used.


PM'd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel70*
> 
> Hey James,
> I never heard back from you in regards to:
> 
> Who did the 140mm EK cover plate near the drive bays.
> Do they do custom logos as well, and what was the cost roughly?
> Thanks..............


It was a buddy of mine who is a machinist, I'll ask him though if you like (PM me for this if you're interested)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I think he went "Original CSQ" to match with the EK Bridge that he already has.
> 
> I'll be sticking the Titan XXL on mine with the EK Parallel Terminal. We'll have a look see who's better


So I actually received my blocks earlier today, however the company I ordered from (who I won't name) sent me the wrong blocks, they didn't send me the original csq's they sent me the FC Nickel Plexi's instead. I was super mad at first but then I started thinking... a few people had mentioned previously that the frosted csq sli bridge with the two acrylic tubes running next to it looked too busy, there's literally four lines of green next to each other. So I had played with the idea previously of using a black sli bridge to make that area look cleaner - only have the two acrylic tubes of green next to the black bridge, but I never did it. Well I then promptly decided to keep the nickel plexi blocks and I ordered the black ek fc link triple parallel terminal to go with them. I've already installed the waterblocks on the 780's and they are in the case already, but now I'm delayed waiting on the new bridge which will show up Friday morning. The nickel plexi is amazing looking btw, the edges are frosted so from a straight on view they match perfectly with the other frosted blocks and from underneath they are totally clear which matches the acrylic tubing. I'm very happy with the shipping error









On a side note, Nvidia shared my silly GTX 780 sandwich picture on their Facebook page which generated hundreds and hundreds of hilarious comments and thousands of like's and share's, so that was pretty awesome!
https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce?fref=ts

Oh I also receive one of these amazing 3way sli connector covers from Cold Zero which I've installed:


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So I actually received my blocks earlier today, however the company I ordered from (who I won't name) sent me the wrong blocks, they didn't send me the original csq's they sent me the FC Nickel Plexi's instead. I was super mad at first but then I started thinking... a few people had mentioned previously that the frosted csq sli bridge with the two acrylic tubes running next to it looked too busy, there's literally four lines of green next to each other. So I had played with the idea previously of using a black sli bridge to make that area look cleaner - only have the two acrylic tubes of green next to the black bridge, but I never did it. Well I then promptly decided to keep the nickel plexi blocks and I ordered the black ek fc link triple parallel terminal to go with them. I've already installed the waterblocks on the 780's and they are in the case already, but now I'm delayed waiting on the new bridge which will show up Friday morning. The nickel plexi is amazing looking btw, the edges are frosted so from a straight on view they match perfectly with the other frosted blocks and from underneath they are totally clear which matches the acrylic tubing. I'm very happy with the shipping error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, Nvidia shared my silly GTX 780 sandwich picture on their Facebook page which generated hundreds and hundreds of hilarious comments and thousands of like's and share's, so that was pretty awesome!
> https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce?fref=ts
> 
> Oh I also receive one of these amazing 3way sli connector covers from Cold Zero which I've installed:


You bastard, I was planning on getting one of those bridge covers since I bought another Titan but his website is borked to hell, when you click on it it says the page in unavailable. How'd you go about ordering one and how was the shipping?


----------



## tSgt

You named the company in a previous post; just sayin' haha









But to be honest, Nickel Plexi, specially clear Acrylic ones, look just sexy; I recently saw the 7990 Nickel-Plexi block, and I'm just jelly that EK won't do the same design for my 2 GTX 690 :'(
Somehow you're lucky









Wanna see some pics of the setup !


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hopefully we haven't been dealing with the same company.
> 
> You bastard, I was planning on getting one of those bridge covers since I bought another Titan but his website is borked to hell, when you click on it it says the page in unavailable. How'd you go about ordering one and how was the shipping?


I will say the company I ordered from has never made a mistake and I've placed at least 30 orders with them. [Now referring to the sli connector cover] I went to the cold zero site, total cost including shipping was about 17,99 euro's (which equates to god knows what) - shipping was OUTSTANDING, I received it ridiculously fast via DHL. I ordered it on Friday and it got here this morning - from Portugal!

Also the quality of the actual piece is exceptional.


----------



## SoloTwo

Yeah my issues were with a different company. -.-

When did you order it? I'll have to email him since I can't get to the actual pages to order the covers.


----------



## OPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> PM'd


Excellent, thanks again (ran out of personal messages for the day).


----------



## Leethal

Jesus! what a build


----------



## stnz

You're going to end up being entirely sponsored by nvidia I say


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have my loop totally tore down, and I'm now just waiting on the blocks to arrive, should be here soon. In the meantime I'm getting the 780's prepped for the blocks and I prepared a nice power lunch while waiting.


I know your throwing out the reference coolers but gosh, way to get ketchup all over a $1000 card. What if you have to RMA a card and EVGA's like "bro, you've got to put the original cooler on there"


----------



## stnz

Or they're like "we have proof you put our cards in a sandwich, this is not covered by our warranty policy", haha :'D


----------



## Leethal

lol yeah the ketchup wasn't necessary


----------



## Solonowarion

Since when is ketchup hard to clean.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are some pics of the Cold Zero SLI cover installed with the 780's


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I know your throwing out the reference coolers but gosh, way to get ketchup all over a $1000 card. What if you have to RMA a card and EVGA's like "bro, you've got to put the original cooler on there"


I definitely wouldn't be smearing ketchup all over my 690 cooler...even though it probably does clean up real easy
Also, I'm thinking you thought those were Titan's? 780's are around $650 last I looked.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some pics of the Cold Zero SLI cover installed with the 780's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great


----------



## stnz

Nooooooooooice !


----------



## michaelk017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some pics of the Cold Zero SLI cover installed with the 780's


Nice and clear!
How does the water flow Parallel, Series or Single ?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

smexy


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some pics of the Cold Zero SLI cover installed with the 780's


Oh man, I'd be right there with ya if the Fedex guy just left the stupid package on the doorstep! This fedex service apparently don't offload their stuff for the night so I can't even pick it up tonight!








It's got my 3rd 780, waterblocks, and coolant!









EDIT: BTW, I meant to say, the clear plexi's look good. I was really really debating hard if between the XXL and clear plexi.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

HOW THE **** DO YOU KEEP THE O-RINGS ON THE TERMINAL TO INSTALL THE GOD **** BLOCKS?!

I spent the last hour trying to shove the o-ring in but it keeps on popping out. I'm on the verge of glueing it in for good.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> HOW THE **** DO YOU KEEP THE O-RINGS ON THE TERMINAL TO INSTALL THE GOD **** BLOCKS?!
> 
> I spent the last hour trying to shove the o-ring in but it keeps on popping out. I'm on the verge of glueing it in for good.....


Dude, I had a NIGHTMARE trying to do it last night. I had leaks twice from o-rings that popped out and had to drain each time. The original CSQ style bridge link is SO MUCH better in design. Then, on top of that I cracked one of the blocks on the third try and I've had to overnight another one. Seriously the FC Terminal is a true pain.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Dude, I had a NIGHTMARE trying to do it last night. I had leaks twice from o-rings that popped out and had to drain each time. The original CSQ style bridge link is SO MUCH better in design. Then, on top of that I cracked one of the blocks on the third try and I've had to overnight another one. Seriously the FC Terminal is a true pain.


That is not good to hear! I was going to get an EK block for my 780 that I am going to get, but now i'm thinking otherwise..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> That is not good to hear! I was going to get an EK block for my 780 that I am going to get, but now i'm thinking otherwise..


I'm not bashing the blocks - they're stellar, EK is a stellar brand. I'm only and specifically referring to the Triple Terminal SLI connector, not the actual waterblocks - those are gorgeous. Do not hesitate for a second to buy an EK block for your 780.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm not bashing the blocks - they're stellar, EK is a stellar brand. I'm only and specifically referring to the Triple Terminal SLI connector, not the actual waterblocks - those are gorgeous. Do not hesitate for a second to buy an EK block for your 780.


I finally caved and used a bit (0.5mm) of masking tape to hold down the o-ring. I saw that one of my o-rings got crimped and had to swap it out with two provided in an extra blank that I bought. The bit of just to hold it in place, guarantees it wont pop out and come undone. They really need a very thick o-ring and a much deeper groove so that it will stay in place. What they have right now is just plain stupid. I screwed it on as hard as I could without stripping the acetal to compensate. So far no leaks.









You're probably one of the few people who can understand how much grief that o-ring has caused me.









That said,








Please excuse my lack of a DSLR, the iPhone 5 wouldn't be so bad if I a better light source














EDIT: I've still have to get a PCI-E cable for my third 780.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm not bashing the blocks - they're stellar, EK is a stellar brand. I'm only and specifically referring to the Triple Terminal SLI connector, not the actual waterblocks - those are gorgeous. Do not hesitate for a second to buy an EK block for your 780.


Ah I see. I really like the new look, plus they are the most affordable blocks right now.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I finally caved and used a bit (0.5mm) of masking tape to hold down the o-ring. I saw that one of my o-rings got crimped and had to swap it out with two provided in an extra blank that I bought. The bit of just to hold it in place, guarantees it wont pop out and come undone. They really need a very thick o-ring and a much deeper groove so that it will stay in place. What they have right now is just plain stupid. I screwed it on as hard as I could without stripping the acetal to compensate. So far no leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the few people who can understand how much grief that o-ring has caused me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've still have to get a PCI-E cable for my third 780.


Did you try using a little grease or Vaseline to keep the o rings in place? I have used that trick before


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Did you try using a little grease or Vaseline to keep the o rings in place? I have used that trick before


The issue is that the o rings are naturally a circular shape and they have to be squeezed into a much different shape so they frquently just pop out out of place, not just slide out, pop out completely. I'm not trying to blow this issue out of proportion, It's a manageble situation, just annoying. I've enclosed a very crude MS Paint diagram:


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The issue is that the o rings are naturally a circular shape and they have to be squeezed into a much different shape so they frquently just pop out out of place, not just slide out, pop out completely. I'm not trying to blow this issue out of proportion, It's a manageble situation, just annoying. I've enclosed a very crude MS Paint diagram


The trick still can help a bit. This is where I learned it from


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> The trick still can help a bit. This is where I learned it from


I'll try the trick for sure, thanks +1


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'll try the trick for sure, thanks +1


don't, petroleum rots neoprene. use silicone grease.


----------



## stnz

Hmmmm, now, what to do ? What's the price of silicone grease for a complete water-cooled setup ?


----------



## Danisumi

Hey James, I do have a question. Could you show me the spacing between the bottom radiator and the 2nd PSU cover? I want to put switches in the PSU cover and I do want to know how much space there is to work with. Hope you show me some pics with the dimensions written next to it.
looking forward for your reply.

-Danisumi


----------



## jwl24

I'm curious as to how you have your flow set up with the 4 different rad's. Thanks







.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> I'm curious as to how you have your flow set up with the 4 different rad's. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WC Flow Pics


Impressive work !


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Did you get your terminal? Have you had any luck with the terminals?

Also, I created a think cell thread. More voices will probably get them to look at the issues more.

This is their official response to this "issues"
Quote:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> We understand that sometimes the o-rings are hard to stay in place.
> We suggest that you put the o-rings in place one by one and put something over them to stay in place for a minute or so. After that the o-rings shoud stay in place to install the Terminal.


http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/ek-terminal-o-ring-redesign


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Did you get your terminal? Have you had any luck with the terminals?
> 
> Also, I created a think cell thread. More voices will probably get them to look at the issues more.
> 
> This is their official response to this "issues"
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/ek-terminal-o-ring-redesign


The bridge is actually the least of my concern at the moment. I've had THREE of the plexi blocks crack on me at the middle bolt thread. I'm beyond annoyed with these new blocks and bridge system. They've cost me grief and money like no other. It's so ironic that throughout my entire build with all of the acrylic, fittings, extenders and components I never had a single issue then here I am being punished royally by these blocks. I wish so bad that I got the "original csq" style titan blocks. There's a serious design flaw with the area of the middle bolt hole thread on the blocks. First I cracked two and though ok it was my fault I must have tightened them too much then my replacements arrived yesterday and I was super super careful, and.... Crack! Right in the same spot. Ridiculous. Replacement block coming tomorrow.


----------



## CattleCorn

Dang that sucks. I am really stuck unable to decide what blocks to get for my 780's...


----------



## omegasama

hi mate, sorrz to bother you again. Can you give me a guest about the longest tube length that you used in your setup. Cause am having issues to ship 40" tube from performance-pc, they suggesting me to cut it in half in order to ship it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> hi mate, sorrz to bother you again. Can you give me a guest about the longest tube length that you used in your setup. Cause am having issues to ship 40" tube from performance-pc, they suggesting me to cut it in half in order to ship it


The longest tube I used was about 17-18 inches along the bottom. If you're concerned, try ordering directly from E22.


----------



## omegasama

thanks for the input. E22 does not ship to my country unfortunately


----------



## MengNa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The bridge is actually the least of my concern at the moment. I've had THREE of the plexi blocks crack on me at the middle bolt thread. I'm beyond annoyed with these new blocks and bridge system. They've cost me grief and money like no other. It's so ironic that throughout my entire build with all of the acrylic, fittings, extenders and components I never had a single issue then here I am being punished royally by these blocks. I wish so bad that I got the "original csq" style titan blocks. There's a serious design flaw with the area of the middle bolt hole thread on the blocks. First I cracked two and though ok it was my fault I must have tightened them too much then my replacements arrived yesterday and I was super super careful, and.... Crack! Right in the same spot. Ridiculous. Replacement block coming tomorrow.


Do you mean the bolt in the middle with its own o-ring?

I guess they had a few issues with them 'cause on the new SE blocks they seem to have removed them entirely on all the versions...
Maybe EK will be kind enough to upgrade you to the new block for your trouble with them?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MengNa*
> 
> Do you mean the bolt in the middle with its own o-ring?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1498116/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they had a few issues with them 'cause on the new SE blocks they seem to have removed them entirely on all the versions...
> Maybe EK will be kind enough to upgrade you to the new block for your trouble with them?


No it's the middle bolt hole of the 3 bolts that screw in to attach the Bridge Terminal.


----------



## MengNa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No it's the middle bolt hole of the 3 bolts that screw in to attach the Bridge Terminal.


Really? Wow that sucks... Things like this is why I try to stay away from plexi and stick to acetal or fully metallic...
Hope your new block work out! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## dsmwookie

James have you considered using a nylon screw instead?


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> James have you considered using a nylon screw instead?


Or a rubber fan grommet.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well, build is on the way to recovery, 780's are installed and fluid is back in the loops. So far so good on leaks, knock on wood. Tomorrow evening I'll get the GPU's wired up and the system up and running. I'll get some pics of the new GPU loop tubing changes (which looks fantastic) and the 780's of course, I'm too tired right now.

On a side note, I haven't forgotten the few people who pm'd me for some measurements and fitting specifics in the last few days I've just been busy, I'll try to get most of those answered tomorrow.


----------



## stnz

Congrats on the fix !


----------



## omegasama

Does the 240mm rad in the front mount without problem or any case modding ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Does the 240mm rad in the front mount without problem or any case modding ?


Absolutely.


----------



## omegasama

Thanks for the reply . I ordered 10/12 tubing , will they fit right in 1/2"-3/8" compression fittings ?

EDIT :

Have you purchased additional screws to mount the rad in push/pull , if yes can you state the name / model . Thanks

Regards.


----------



## spidey81

Look up bitspower crystal link fittings. Rigid tubing will not work with standard compression fittings.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are some quick benchmark results from the 3 780's with a slight overclock. The Heaven pic I uploaded features 780's vs 680's with a ridiculous gain. The Metro LL benchmark was done in Surround, maxed except no MSAA (actual in-game framerates are actually 60-75 maxed at 5760x1080, no MSAA, contrary to the benchmark average FPS, which is typical of any game benchmark). Very promising given the early drivers and initially intermittent scaling in 3 way sli. The Valley definitely seems a tad low however. One interesting thing with these cards is that I had to adjust the overclock on every benchmark, the stability is more inconsistent than typical at higher clocks.

I can't express enough how much smoother these cards are in a 3 way sli configuration versus the 680's, seriously night and day. Not just with obviously higher framerates but every game runs soooo much smoother, less stutters, lag, etc.. I found that in every fist-person and third-person game that my previous controller sensitivity settings are way too high, most likely I was unknowingly making up for the poor nature of the 680's in 3 way SLI (and yes I play with a controller, never ever with a keyboard). Very happy with the upgrade. Running Metro LL and Crysis 3 maxed out in Surround at 60+ fps is truly a sight to behold.

I'll have pics of the updated system in general most likely by Wednesday. I changed part of the GPU loop routing and had to cut a couple of new tubes. It looks great. I'm just trying to get the cables looking good now.

*Both 3dmark runs are at 5.1Ghz, the Valley is 5.0, the rest are 4.8.


----------



## stnz

That's some extremely nice bench right there !
Can't wait for the new pics, less tubing would actually look better IMO


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> That's some extremely nice bench right there !
> Can't wait for the new pics, less tubing would actually look better IMO


It's actually slightly more tubing, but what cleans it up is the black EK SLI Terminal vs the previous clear one. It eliminated the area with visually 4 lines of green fluid running next to each other down to two. What I changed however tubing-wise is the tube going from the SLI terminal to the reservoir, now the tube goes straight out and 90 degree turns to the reservoir so the tube runs parallel with the upper horizontal tube coming from the ram block and the lower horizontal tube coming from the front 240 rad. It looks a lot cleaner visually.


----------



## Prof Aronnax

May I ask what display setup these cards are supporting?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prof Aronnax*
> 
> May I ask what display setup these cards are supporting?


3 LG 27ea63's at 5760 x 1080


----------



## omegasama

I ordered 10/12 tubing , will they fit right in 1/2"-3/8" compression fittings ? and have you purchased additional screws to mount the rad in push/pull , if yes can you state the name / model . Thanks

Regards.


----------



## fantasticgcg

If you've ordered 10/12 Acrylic tubing it wont fit in compression fittings.
You need these

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-458-BP&groupid=962&catid=2589&subcat=2591


----------



## omegasama

For Sli i will order seperately , but thanks for the link . What i mean is how will i connect the tube example : from radiator to pump or CPU block , what i need for this ?

Regards.


----------



## spidey81

You will need the crystal link/multi link fittings and use rotary angled fitting to get the correct straight lines.


----------



## fantasticgcg

+1


----------



## omegasama

Thanks for the input !


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Oh hey, where's the pix? Lets see those three cards and the waterblocks!

EDIT: What kind of temps are you getting across the video cards? Mine are very hot considering they're under water. Fully stressed out under heaven/valley, I'm doing 50C, 52C, 51C. That's with the 3960X @ 1.43v in the same loop. I've got the same amount of radiator area as you but I've got one big loop powered by one D5. The D5's turned up to max but I still get the feeling that the video cards are splitting the flow of water 3 ways, causing very low flow across the cards.

EDIT 2: You sure Heaven doesn't make one or two of your cards cap out around 60% utilized? After looping for ~30 mins in heaven its almost as if all of a sudden it overheats and then for the rest of the duration, it doesn't go above 60% regardless the application. A disable and reenable of SLI / reinstalling drivers / resetting computer a few times fixes this issue but then it happens again. It's really strange.


----------



## Stickeelion

some pictures of the back and the lighting would be awesome, I don't know if you just forgot or are busy atm.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh hey, where's the pix? Lets see those three cards and the waterblocks!
> 
> EDIT: What kind of temps are you getting across the video cards? Mine are very hot considering they're under water. Fully stressed out under heaven/valley, I'm doing 50C, 52C, 51C. That's with the 3960X @ 1.43v in the same loop. I've got the same amount of radiator area as you but I've got one big loop powered by one D5. The D5's turned up to max but I still get the feeling that the video cards are splitting the flow of water 3 ways, causing very low flow across the cards.
> 
> EDIT 2: You sure Heaven doesn't make one or two of your cards cap out around 60% utilized? After looping for ~30 mins in heaven its almost as if all of a sudden it overheats and then for the rest of the duration, it doesn't go above 60% regardless the application. A disable and reenable of SLI / reinstalling drivers / resetting computer a few times fixes this issue but then it happens again. It's really strange.


Pics soon. Just major busy.

My cards reach 40 degrees absolute max, usually around 35-38. I've honestly not noticed any gpu usage issue. The only time I've had any issue is when I was going for a huge Valley score last night and when it crashed, instead of just freezing the fps dropped to half and so did the gpu usage but that was when I was trying to get +700 on the memory stable. I had to restart the computer to get rid of the issue.


----------



## yannickhk

out of curiosity, you seem to be running a single loop through all your blocks with 2 pumps in serie (unless I got it wrong). Do you have enough flow?


----------



## tSgt

He's running 2 loop, the second reservoir is a EK BaySpin Res


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> He's running 2 loop, the second reservoir is a EK BaySpin Res


I need sleep ....


----------



## MrHaythem

Newbie questions...

How do you connect the acrylic tube to the fittings? what type of fittings do you use to fit the acrylic in?
Can you do a tutorial for it?









And also...AWESOME BUILD!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHaythem*
> 
> Newbie questions...
> 
> How do you connect the acrylic tube to the fittings? what type of fittings do you use to fit the acrylic in?
> Can you do a tutorial for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also...AWESOME BUILD!


They're Bitspower C47 fittings, the acrylic simply pushes into the fitting through two o-rings that keep it secure, it's a very tight fit.


----------



## MNModder

James I have two questions for you first I know your using Ek's xt rads do you think you could have still gotten a rad up front with any thicker of a rad and second do you think an st30 360 rad could have fit up front?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> James I have two questions for you first I know your using Ek's xt rads do you think you could have still gotten a rad up front with any thicker of a rad and second do you think an st30 360 rad could have fit up front?


The rad upfront could not be any thicker without having to mount the fans inside the case and not in the rad compartment (you have the case so you know what I mean). a 360 upfront wouldn't work if I recall, especially with any other rad in the bottom positioned at the front. Also I never would have done that anyway because of how I wanted my drain valves, not to mention it would leave zero horizontal access to the lower area of the case, which given how many fittings I used in the bottom and the acrylic - that would have created a nightmare to have no access.


----------



## MNModder

Thanks for the response Jameswalt I was looking at my first question and realized I didnt word it correctly I was wondering if you thought the side rads could have been any thicker and still have fit the one you did upfront. The reason I asked the second question was I have an xspc ex 360 from a previous build, and when I tried to fit it in the front (not expecting it to fit) it didnt but I was supprised at how close it came to fitting it seemed the only reason it did not fit was that it was a little to thick I have my drain valve at the rear of the case comming out the extra psu area so that wouldnt have interfeared but anyways Im trying to figure out what to buy for up front and am trying to figure out if the fittings will clear the rads in the bottom sides thanks very much for your help


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The rad upfront could not be any thicker without having to mount the fans inside the case and not in the rad compartment (you have the case so you know what I mean). a 360 upfront wouldn't work if I recall, especially with any other rad in the bottom positioned at the front. Also I never would have done that anyway because of how I wanted my drain valves, not to mention it would leave zero horizontal access to the lower area of the case, which given how many fittings I used in the bottom and the acrylic - that would have created a nightmare to have no access.


That's not ENTIRELY true. The ST30 is a 30mm radiator. I chose to reuse my EX240 which is a 35mm radiator. I had to put the fans in a pull configuration instead of a push because the filter would have pushed right up against the fans. In a pull config, it's alright if the dust filter bulges ever so slightly by the radiator.

Just saying, 35mm is the absolute max if you're willing to go with pull instead of push.


----------



## jwl24

Hey James, I am building a red/black/chrome type build similar to your build (with 4 rads), 2 res (1 of them with a 2x pump kit) , and was wondering if there was a way I can contact you regarding my best flow options to set it up?

Thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Hey James, I am building a red/black/chrome type build similar to your build (with 4 rads), 2 res (1 of them with a 2x pump kit) , and was wondering if there was a way I can contact you regarding my best flow options to set it up?
> 
> Thanks.


pm'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's not ENTIRELY true. The ST30 is a 30mm radiator. I chose to reuse my EX240 which is a 35mm radiator. I had to put the fans in a pull configuration instead of a push because the filter would have pushed right up against the fans. In a pull config, it's alright if the dust filter bulges ever so slightly by the radiator.
> 
> Just saying, 35mm is the absolute max if you're willing to go with pull instead of push.


Yeah, 35mm will work I was just referring to rads that are a lot thicker, an extra 5mm can always be squeezed in


----------



## Jameswalt1

Massive photo update. 780's installed.


----------



## Solonowarion

Ohh yeah i love the black bridge. Looks clean.


----------



## SoloTwo

Looks amazing James. I'm hoping the background and lights are working alright for you?

Btw what fan filter are you using on the back? I'm thinking I might need to turn that into an intake.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Amazing dude ive just gotten a semi


----------



## michaelk017

What Thermal paste did u use?


----------



## GeneratorJ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Massive photo update. 780's installed.






AWESOME BUILD!! AWESOME PHOTOS!!!

But you still keep forgetting to watermark them. People might still them again lol


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Amazing


----------



## jwl24

Whats that fan filter on the back?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Whats that fan filter on the back?


It's a Silverstone 140mm filter so I can have the rear fan as an intake


----------



## jwl24

Is that a 140mm fan or 120mm?


----------



## stnz

Almost ruined my MBP keyboard with my drool.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Massive photo update. 780's installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fantastic photos and build. Great work.


----------



## failwheeldrive

I can't begin to tell you how much your rig has inspired me in my plans for mine... this is by far my favorite 900D out there, and one of my favorite builds of all time.


----------



## STUNT1990

*cof* cable *cof* management *cof*


----------



## ledzepp3

So uh... Those cable management pics?









Just out of curiosity, how'd you get the tubing to the top radiator? I can only see one set of tubing, I have a feeling like you routed it around the back..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> So uh... Those cable management pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how'd you get the tubing to the top radiator? I can only see one set of tubing, I have a feeling like you routed it around the back..


It's actually in plain sight:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's actually in plain sight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Oh well that's convenient! Just out of curiosity as well, I've been wondering how did you get the acrylic between fittings? Especially on the motherboard, would you have to put the acrylic in one fitting, and then kinda wrestle it into the other? I've never seen a really good, comprehensive video guide for it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> Oh well that's convenient! Just out of curiosity as well, I've been wondering how did you get the acrylic between fittings? Especially on the motherboard, would you have to put the acrylic in one fitting, and then kinda wrestle it into the other? I've never seen a really good, comprehensive video guide for it


I planned on, and still plan on, doing a tutorial, I'm just crazy busy. I've managed to exactly fit in time for finishing the build and pics but that's it right now, I will soon though.

Using a connection on the motherboard as an example, I basically would create the entire connection and drop the whole thing in. The key is that both screw threads have to be rotary, so you can drop the whole thing in and gently screw both connections into the seperate blocks at the same time (I hope you can visualize that).


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's actually in plain sight:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think he means the back of the motherboard tray. I hope that's what he meant.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I planned on, and still plan on, doing a tutorial, I'm just crazy busy. I've managed to exactly fit in time for finishing the build and pics but that's it right now, I will soon though.
> 
> Using a connection on the motherboard as an example, I basically would create the entire connection and drop the whole thing in. The key is that both screw threads have to be rotary, so you can drop the whole thing in and gently screw both connections into the seperate blocks at the same time (I hope you can visualize that).






That's just about what I was thinking! Thanks James







+rep


----------



## TANN3R

Congrats on being featured on EVGA Facebook page!! Build looks awesome BTW


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> Congrats on being featured on EVGA Facebook page!! Build looks awesome BTW


Nice find! Thanks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey James, how are the cards?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey James, how are the cards?


I posted over in the 780 thread earlier, here's a copy-and-paste









"So last night I tested each card individually in several games and could't repeat the GPU usage issue, however GPU usage was very up-and-down in several games, not sure if that's normal. All cards acted the same way with or without the EZ plug attached. All cards however did crash at the same spot in the Metro benchmark, and whilst I understand the cards are new etc.. but for them all individually crash at the same spot at go from 60fps down to 7fps, there's definitely an issue. I think that at 1080p on one GPU in games is not enough to really stress them enough to duplicate the issue in-game, however I think that benchmark really pushes them to that crashing point, which is most likely why I'm seeing at 5760 x 1080 on 3 GPU's crash all the time in every game, with the GPU usage dropping from 60-100 down to 30 almost instantly - that resolution pushes them hard at maxed out settings. I also don't think I damaged the GPU's obviously because as I mentioned, the likelyhood of damaging all 3 from the same overclock is slim to none.

Next step is booting back up with all 3 GPU's and the EZ plug connected. If there's still an issue then I'm going with the Windows 8 fresh install as a last resort - is it even possible that during a hard crash to of corrupted something in Windows??

I've ruled out a motherboard issue because I think I'd be seeing far more issues.

I'm also going to check the voltages from the PSU as Karlitos suggested.

I'd like to add that the first night I tried out the cards I didn't immediately notice any of these issues, granted I didn't play games for too long, but definitely there was no issue. Everything started after heavy overclocking, that's why now, having checked each GPU, I'm thinking maybe a Windows corruption."


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yeah, I would try to re-install Windows first. Sorry I didn't read the GTX 780 Owners Club today or OCN at all. Big day at work.

I'll stay tuned for more updates about them, you have awsome cards


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah, I would try to re-install Windows first. Sorry I didn't read the GTX 780 Owners Club today or OCN at all. Big day at work.
> 
> I'll stay tuned for more updates about them, you have awsome cards


Is a curruption in Windows from a bad crash a possibility do you think?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Is a curruption in Windows from a bad crash a possibility do you think?


BSOD can corrupt a windows installation!

Did you have some BSODs? When I can't put my finger on an issue, I rule the OS possibility by reinstalling it. Takes only an hour or two max with all updates and drivers.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> BSOD can corrupt a windows installation!
> 
> Did you have some BSODs? When I can't put my finger on an issue, I rule the OS possibility by reinstalling it. Takes only an hour or two max with all updates and drivers.


I did have a few, yeah. I'm thinking that it has to be the issue. Each card exibits the same issue individually, and like we've already said, the likelyhood of having damaged a GPU let alone 3 is very slim.

So if the cards aren't damaged and assuming the power supply didn't "suddenly" go bad which would be very coincidental and also unlikely, I'm thinking it has to be a WIndows corruption.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I did have a few, yeah. I'm thinking that it has to be the issue. Each card exibits the same issue individually, and like we've already said, the likelyhood of having damaged a GPU let alone 3 is very slim.
> 
> So if the cards aren't damaged and assuming the power supply didn't "suddenly" go bad which would be very coincidental and also unlikely, I'm thinking it has to be a WIndows corruption.


Do you remember which BSODs you had??

*BSOD Code List*



Spoiler: Common BSOD Error Codes for Overclocking



*Common BSOD Error Codes for Overclocking*

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

*BSOD Codes for Sandy Bridge*

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## JAM3S121

james are these the ek nickel plexi blocks you use?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you remember which BSODs you had??
> 
> *BSOD Code List*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Common BSOD Error Codes for Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> *Common BSOD Error Codes for Overclocking*
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
> on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> *BSOD Codes for Sandy Bridge*
> 
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


Honestly don't remember, thanks for the list!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> james are these the ek nickel plexi blocks you use?


Yes sir


----------



## Demoscraft

EDIT: Wrong post.

However, your build is just jaw-dropping amazing.


----------



## jwl24

Where do you have the ssd mounted?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Where do you have the ssd mounted?


It's on the backside of the case


----------



## buffguy

Hi, I was wondering about your 6 pin pci cable for the videocard. Did the guy make you a custom 6 pin only cable or is it the 6+2 pin and you removed the 2 extra pin? Thanks. Also did he create for you the power cables for the sata and molex?

Thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffguy*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering about your 6 pin pci cable for the videocard. Did the guy make you a custom 6 pin only cable or is it the 6+2 pin and you removed the 2 extra pin? Thanks. Also did he create for you the power cables for the sata and molex?
> 
> Thanks.


He custom made the 6 pin as a pin only. He did not do the molex and sata.


----------



## buffguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's on the backside of the case


Thanks for the reply. What did you do for the 4x molex power and sata power cable? How did you get those sleeved? Thanks.

BTW, awesome build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffguy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What did you do for the 4x molex power and sata power cable? How did you get those sleeved? Thanks.
> 
> BTW, awesome build.


I used black sleeved corsair cables for the Molex. For the sata power I used a Molex to sata extension so I didn't have to use a messy long sata daisy chain.


----------



## ACMH-K

I haven't read through this forum in a while but I saw EVGA's post on FB, Congrats on the shout out man.









http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?buildid=32378 linked from https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Heracles

I know I read it but can anyone find the post where James list every fitting he used. I tried looking for it but pulled up short :/


----------



## fantasticgcg

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's page 83 or 8something


----------



## DaveGreen

Hi James

I absolutely love this build!

I am just starting to get into water cooling, have a 800D on the way.

My question is, How did you go about planning this? Did you just go by your head? draw it?

I can't for the life of me figure out how everything will fit together, how many fittings I'll need, clearance for the loops past other components.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## omegasama

can this mount in the front of thie 900D with 2 fans / 4 fans : EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)

regards.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> can this mount in the front of thie 900D with 2 fans / 4 fans : EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)
> 
> regards.


The rad will fit but not with any fans in the rad compartment.you'd have to mount two fans inside the case. I know this first hand - I have and unused XT 240 laying around that I decided to not use for this exact reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveGreen*
> 
> Hi James
> 
> I absolutely love this build!
> 
> I am just starting to get into water cooling, have a 800D on the way.
> 
> My question is, How did you go about planning this? Did you just go by your head? draw it?
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out how everything will fit together, how many fittings I'll need, clearance for the loops past other components.
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


I appreciate the kind words. Honestly I just looked hard at the pre release photos of the 900D and put together in my head the components I wanted to use. As far as the actual loop routes I honestly just played it by ear. I over ordered on fittings on purpose so I could just do whatever I wanted while building the loops. I just had basic ideas in my head really and when I'd think of an idea of order the parts, while waiting on the case to be released. By the time I got the case I had too much of everything and it gave me freedom.

I'd love to say I did some high tech planning, designing, drawing and rendering... But nope none of that


----------



## ledzepp3

You should do a mini-me version with a 350D


----------



## DaveGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I appreciate the kind words. Honestly I just looked hard at the pre release photos of the 900D and put together in my head the components I wanted to use. As far as the actual loop routes I honestly just played it by ear. I over ordered on fittings on purpose so I could just do whatever I wanted while building the loops. I just had basic ideas in my head really and when I'd think of an idea of order the parts, while waiting on the case to be released. By the time I got the case I had too much of everything and it gave me freedom.
> 
> I'd love to say I did some high tech planning, designing, drawing and rendering... But nope none of that


Wrong Answer James!!









But seriously, I appreciate the insight. I'm very happy to have found a build that included what I want and can take pointers from.


----------



## omegasama

Thanks for the input , so what rad you used now in the front of your rad , and if am not wrong i dont see fan in the front as you stated.

Regards.


----------



## rapture686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Thanks for the input , so what rad you used now in the front of your rad , and if am not wrong i dont see fan in the front as you stated.
> 
> Regards.


You can do something by yourself mate.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Thanks for the input , so what rad you used now in the front of your rad , and if am not wrong i dont see fan in the front as you stated.
> 
> Regards.


I used an Alphacool ST30 which was placed in the compartment first, then the fans, then the filter, then finally the front case panel. I'm positive there are a few pics showing the fans in front.

In fact, here you go!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## omegasama

Thank you very much for your great help


----------



## MNModder

James I'm going to order some parts but need to figure this out first at the answer will effect my order. Do you think if you had any thicker of a rad in the bottom sides you would have been able to still fit the st30 up front?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> James I'm going to order some parts but need to figure this out first at the answer will effect my order. Do you think if you had any thicker of a rad in the bottom sides you would have been able to still fit the st30 up front?


it will always fit but if the side rads are any thicker it would block the inlets/outlets of the st30. You'd need a rad with two sets of ports both vertical and horizontal, then you'd have to maneuver around that lower rad. You could however face the ports forwards and wrap the loop back around and into the lower part of the case, but that would be unnecessarily restrictive.

hopefully I'm making sense, I'm tired


----------



## MNModder

Thanks so much James that made perfect sense +rep








Thanks for all your help it is greatly appreciated


----------



## kman79

I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to water cooling, but there are two loops right? One pump for each loop?

Am I right to say the cylindrical reservoir serves the GPU, and dual bay one is for the CPU and memory?

Which of the radiators cool the GPU and which ones cool the CPU & Memory?

I apologize for my ignorance, I'm quite new wiht Water Cooling setups and I obviously can't follow the tubing pathway well.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kman79*
> 
> I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to water cooling, but there are two loops right? One pump for each loop?
> 
> Am I right to say the cylindrical reservoir serves the GPU, and dual bay one is for the CPU and memory?
> 
> Which of the radiators cool the GPU and which ones cool the CPU & Memory?
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance, I'm quite new wiht Water Cooling setups and I obviously can't follow the tubing pathway well.


I did these a while ago, so they don't represent the new GPU's, but it's the same loop anyway.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jvjessen

Amazing build







bit costly though.

Anyway, it is said that the preferred color of geniuses is green


----------



## BloodSlinger

Awesome dude, and your equipment configuration will be excellent reference with my prowler build, especially adapters. Subd.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltulod*
> 
> Like the build but it's a bit colorfull and busy. The flow of color does not really match with the black case, It would have been really nice if the case is white then it would really look stunning.
> 
> If I'm going to copy a build I'll copy this one.


What project / who's is the first one? Sorry if it's been mentioned?


----------



## Akadaka

That's what I call overkill haha nice system dude!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> That's what I call overkill haha nice system dude!


There is such thing as overkill in the pc world? :/

Couldn't disagree more lol (no really)


----------



## Akadaka

Well ye nothing overkill with PC its just a saying of a great build


----------



## omegasama

Hi , sorry to bother again . just to clarify some points , the bottom rad is : ek coolstream rad xt 480 and the front rad is : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240 ?

Regards.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> Hi , sorry to bother again . just to clarify some points , the bottom rad is : ek coolstream rad xt 480 and the front rad is : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240 ?
> 
> Regards.


Correct


----------



## Allsolid478

Looks awesome respect from Egypt. subbed


----------



## omegasama

Thanks !


----------



## donclarkers

First off, beautiful rig! I am really quite jealous!

I am currently in the process of converting my rig to green, and was wondering what you used to get the green rings around your fans? (Buy them, paint them, etc.) and if you did paint them, what kind of paint?

Thanks Mate!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donclarkers*
> 
> First off, beautiful rig! I am really quite jealous!
> 
> I am currently in the process of converting my rig to green, and was wondering what you used to get the green rings around your fans? (Buy them, paint them, etc.) and if you did paint them, what kind of paint?
> 
> Thanks Mate!


He used sp120 fans, which come with rings and painted them


----------



## Akadaka

How is the system running, and do you really like Windows 8 most people hate it..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> How is the system running, and do you really like Windows 8 most people hate it..


I may sound like like a rare breed, but I personally love WIndows 8. It's one of those things that feels awkward at first, kind of like when you go to a phone with a different OS than you're used to, but after a while you start to love it - really love it. There's no way on earth I'd consider going back to Windows 7. Don't get me wrong, 8 is not perfect, but after I tried the 8.1 preview it's that much closer. I did have to revert back to regular 8 though as there where some stability issues with the 8.1 preview running games in a surround resolution, but that kind of thing is to be expected in a preview/beta and could have been Nvidia's issue not Microsoft (probably a bit of both).

System in general is running great. The 780's are absolutely amazing for playing games in surround. Very, very smooth. I haven't posted in here in a while because I've been just enjoying the system (and working a lot). I've been really hooked on Metro Last Light, I really feel it's one of the most meticulously crafted game worlds I've ever experienced. It's oozing with atmostphere. Kind of reminds me of the first time playing the original Bioshock or even Half Life 2. I also went through Crysis 3 which is pretty dissapointing. If it weren't for my playing C3 at the initial being-blown-away stage of playing games on 3 monitors I honestly probably would have quit playing half way through, especially playing Metro LL back to back with it, it just simply pales in comparison. I have tons of other games I'm starting or have already started - Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider, STALKER Call of Pripyat, FC3 Blood Dragon, Borderlands 2, Grid 2 etc... to name a few. Oh, as well as a planned replay through Broken Sword 1 & 2 which are my favorite games of all time (I'm into old point-and-click adventures







).


----------



## Akadaka

I may switch to Windows 8.1 maybe since they might be bringing back the start button, the thing I hate about windows 8 it looks like 2 operating systems very confusing, windows 8 is real cheap I think it's sign that not many people are buying it only some seem to like it.


----------



## dihartnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I may switch to Windows 8.1 maybe since they might be bringing back the start button, the thing I hate about windows 8 it looks like 2 operating systems very confusing, windows 8 is real cheap I think it's sign that not many people are buying it only some seem to like it.


I'm using Win 8. I think there is lots to like about 8 but I have to agree with you that it does feel disjointed. I got Start8 by Stardock and its a big improvement for non touch users. Now I can concentrate on the positives of the system like speed and disk management. Will be interested to see what the 8.1 update brings to the table.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dihartnell*
> 
> I'm using Win 8. I think there is lots to like about 8 but I have to agree with you that it does feel disjointed. I got Start8 by Stardock and its a big improvement for non touch users. Now I can concentrate on the positives of the system like speed and disk management. Will be interested to see what the 8.1 update brings to the table.


I feel Start8 doesn't really provide anything extra over Startisback.

That and I don't think you can use the Deviantart start orbs for Start8 but that won't be an issue for a lot of people (now that they can basically create their own by just throwing in an image).


----------



## dihartnell

THere are lots of good Start button alternatives. Most Ive seen do a decent job at it and usually offer other features like Boot to desktop.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> After much deliberation regarding the bay reservoir situation, here is my solution to appease all of the feedback. I'm having this overnighted. It'll still do what I want it to do visually, whilst blending in better with the front of the case.
> 
> I really do appreciate all of the feedback, without it I wouldn't have switched to this reservoir which I feel is the best decision to better visually fit the case in the front. That's why I love this forum, thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've had dozens of PM's asking me the process for cutting, finishing and fitting the acrylic tubing. I plan on adding a short guide to my personal process on page 1 soon.


I happened to get the full-clear one for my build as well. I was originally going to get the black housing but then realized that if I don't like the clear, I can just paint the outside of it, and the edge under the acrylic, black. Also, the black doesn't come with holes for LEDs while the clear one does, so a painted clear one could have the best of both worlds, and the inside divider won't be as obvious if left clear.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh, as well as a planned replay through Broken Sword 1 & 2 which are my favorite games of all time (I'm into old point-and-click adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I really enjoy some of the old Space Quest games every once in a while.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I may switch to Windows 8.1 maybe since they might be bringing back the start button, the thing I hate about windows 8 it looks like 2 operating systems very confusing, windows 8 is real cheap I think it's sign that not many people are buying it only some seem to like it.


Oddly enough I don't miss the start button at all. That's everyone's biggest complaint, but I have absolutely no complaint about it. I love the combination of the windows key, customized start screen, and file manager. Plus the additions made to it in 8.1 are excellent. I feel as though a lot of the complaints about the start button (or lack there of) are from people who tried Windows 8 for like 2 minutes, got confused so they made an opinion based on that. I felt the same way for the first 2 minutes myself but after a while I got used to it and it eventually really grew on me to the point of preferring it.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Plus the additions made to it in 8.1 are excellent. I feel as though a lot of the complaints about the start button (or lack there of) are from people who tried Windows 8 for like 2 minutes, got confused so they made an opinion based on that.


This is what I too believe. We did some testing internally at Lenovo and found this to be a leading result.


----------



## 298703

I was tempted at the special price for Windows 8 and I am still running it on my laptop and I have to say, I absolutely hate it my first impression without the start button was alright but eventually I got annoyed without it.
In my honest opinion, it's built with tablets in mind and only for them.
Each to them selves. I'll be getting a ultrabook soon and will be sure to get windows 7 on it!


----------



## JonHend

The new modern interface in Windows 8 does not work well with large screens.

One example is my 20 year addiction to minesweeper, solitaire and freecell. With all the old versions, I would play them in a small window as I had no need for them to take up the entire screen. Windows 8 robs me of that choice and playing full screen solitaire on a 30 inch screen is just way too large.

Oh god, can't believe I'm complaining about my screen being too large!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> One example is my 20 year addiction to minesweeper, solitaire and freecell.


Hahaha! Love it! I think you need to upgrade your video card for the latest version of minesweeper. It's brutal on most cards.


----------



## Jameswalt1

My Start screen after some Decor8, Oblytile and Pin to Steam action


----------



## 298703

I must admit. It does make your games from steam,origin and all look nice together


----------



## omegasama

*cough* .. tutorial .. * cough * tutorial ..


----------



## Akadaka

Graphically windows always looks better with every new release, but takes them usually another windows version release to get it fully right.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> I must admit. It does make your games from steam,origin and all look nice together


This.


----------



## TANN3R

Downloading windows 8 now. I hope it's half decent, i like the idea of it I just don't know how well it will translate to mouse and keyboard









Also did we ever get to see back of case cable management, sorry if this has been discussed.


----------



## 298703

It's not as bad as most people make it TBH. That includes me.
I just dislike the way it was made. Really does seem to be made for tablets.
Also, convenience seems to go out the window apart from all your games being in one nice looking place.
But apart from that, it's okay....


----------



## dihartnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> It's not as bad as most people make it TBH. That includes me.
> I just dislike the way it was made. Really does seem to be made for tablets.
> Also, convenience seems to go out the window apart from all your games being in one nice looking place.
> But apart from that, it's okay....


+1. Im happy enough with it. I rarely use Metro though as I have Start8 and Modernmix installed. I have been considering getting a logitech touchpad though.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dihartnell*
> 
> I have been considering getting a logitech touchpad though.


Thanks for linking that touchpad, looks really cool.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Google Lenovo ThinkVision LT1423 and LT1423p

This is will be a great addition to anyone on a desktop looking to add touch to their win 8 experience.


----------



## dihartnell

They look pretty interesting but not cheap. Rahter get an actual touch monitor at that price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176356


----------



## Sunreeper

Why not just get the leap motion?


----------



## dihartnell

Looks really interesting but not available in NZ.


----------



## Sunreeper

Their a brand new company but I know they'll probably do an international launch soon since their partnering with best buy. If you look on YouTube people actually got to use it at a lot of conventions amd fairs and it was just as precise as in their own video. I'm really excited and I don't think I'll switch to windows 8 until I get my hands on one


----------



## dihartnell

Looks pretty cool. I found some local articles talking about a NZ development company building some software that uses it. I can definitely see some possibilities for it in the living room with the home theatre build.

Things get to nz very late so I will get the t650 for the time being.


----------



## 298703

God damn. Now I may have to go to W8. Completely forgot about leap motion!


----------



## Jameswalt1

LOL I just noticed how many Likes, Comments and Shares that sandwich picture got that I took and sent in to Nvidia last month. Awesome.

I never even really cleaned the ketchup off the stock fan shrouds


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WOW that is pretty...

Wow...


----------



## sadeter

That is probably the most creative component picture I've seen.


----------



## onereactor

Damn after ordering a bunch of Bitspower compressions myself all I see is chunks of gold laying there








Has to be one of the sexiest builds I've ever seen, and I've seen a lot








Perfection on the build, phenomenal job man!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks!


----------



## Solonowarion

How are those cables coming along James.


----------



## Jhors2

This is my favorite build on this forum actually. Very close to what I am shooting for in my build, just going a little duller on the color choices. Excellent work.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> This is my favorite build on this forum actually. Very close to what I am shooting for in my build, just going a little duller on the color choices. Excellent work.


Thanks!


----------



## Danisumi

A question to everyone. I can't really order directly from bitspower and my local shop, doesn't actually have c47 fittings. Sooooo, does anyone have a company where I can order them internationally without pretty high shipping fee's? The payment should go with paypal. Hopefully someone, or James







can help me

getting some E22 acrylic too







ordered it today and only saw today that I can't really order from bitspower directly ....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> A question to everyone. I can't really order directly from bitspower and my local shop, doesn't actually have c47 fittings. Sooooo, does anyone have a company where I can order them internationally without pretty high shipping fee's? The payment should go with paypal. Hopefully someone, or James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can help me
> 
> getting some E22 acrylic too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered it today and only saw today that I can't really order from bitspower directly ....


I'm almost positive that Performance PC's does international orders. Not too sure about the shipping cost though.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> A question to everyone. I can't really order directly from bitspower and my local shop, doesn't actually have c47 fittings. Sooooo, does anyone have a company where I can order them internationally without pretty high shipping fee's? The payment should go with paypal. Hopefully someone, or James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can help me
> 
> getting some E22 acrylic too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered it today and only saw today that I can't really order from bitspower directly ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive that Performance PC's does international orders. Not too sure about the shipping cost though.
Click to expand...

Performance PCs shipping is super expensive! Try dazmode if you live in Canada otherwise try some place like frozencpu


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Performance PCs shipping is super expensive! Try dazmode if you live in Canada otherwise try some place like frozencpu


I do live in Europe. To be exactly, I live in Switzerland. Any suggestions from Europeans?









I'm really having trouble finding the C47 fittings anywhere. It's super annying that I can't order them from BP directly. I would have paid the shipping from Taiwan.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I do live in Europe. To be exactly, I live in Switzerland. Any suggestions from Europeans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having trouble finding the C47 fittings anywhere. It's super annying that I can't order them from BP directly. I would have paid the shipping from Taiwan.


http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/fittingen/sli-crossfire/#2


----------



## JaRi

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/search.php?substring=c47

its not super cheap, but not as pricy as other places


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I do live in Europe. To be exactly, I live in Switzerland. Any suggestions from Europeans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having trouble finding the C47 fittings anywhere. It's super annying that I can't order them from BP directly. I would have paid the shipping from Taiwan.


Yes you can send them a e-mail. My friend order al his stuf directly.


----------



## casetitan

Same here ... no problem ordering them directly from Taiwan.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casetitan*
> 
> Same here ... no problem ordering them directly from Taiwan.


at last you back online.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes you can send them a e-mail. My friend order al his stuf directly.


THANK YOU! Didn't know that. That's solved kinda stupid.
However where can I see the prices from each piece?

Going to order them quickly


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> THANK YOU! Didn't know that. That's solved kinda stupid.
> However where can I see the prices from each piece?
> 
> Going to order them quickly


I think you cant just sent a e-mail what you want and the sent you the price.

Ore ask Casatian he orderd a few times.


----------



## HafGFX

Hey can you please tell me the giant EK logo type thing, sorry i don't know what it is?


----------



## Kidam101

Hi James, I'm about to try to replicate what you did on a much lower scale and I have simply 1 question,

I'm looking at all the fittings on PPC and on bitspower and I can't figure what to get, bottomline I'm asking myself if its possible to build a system like yours and not manage to have 2k in orders only in fittings. also I'm assuming I need to get some rotaries but with so many choice I cant even wrap my head into what to get and I don't wan't to order a ton of fittings only to use 20% of them

when I read G1/4 to IG1/4 its the good part right ?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_611_624&products_id=25814

i'm basically hunting for extenders? like this:

http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.aspx?num=81091554&kind2=53

also I should only be ordering female rotaries no?

I'm so confused on what to get if any one can help I would really appreciate,

Sorry for the grammar i'm french canadian!


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HafGFX*
> 
> Hey can you please tell me the giant EK logo type thing, sorry i don't know what it is?


James got someone to make it for him.
I assume its there to clean things up and it lights up with the acrylic.


----------



## Danisumi

Hey guys, I sent en E-Mail to bitspower 2 days ago. I still didn't got any answer.
Just a question. To which E-Mail address you sent the request?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Hey guys, I sent en E-Mail to bitspower 2 days ago. I still didn't got any answer.
> Just a question. To which E-Mail address you sent the request?


Ask Casation to witch adress he mailt. he orderd several times


----------



## CapnCrunch10

James, has the Mayhem's Pastel coolant changed at all in color since you put it in or is it still exactly the same?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> James, has the Mayhem's Pastel coolant changed at all in color since you put it in or is it still exactly the same?


Hasn't changed a bit!


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hasn't changed a bit!


Awesome!









Thanks.


----------



## Danisumi

Thank you all. I appreciate your help!

Ordered them and hopefully, they'll come soon.
My build is going to be a blue (bad) copy of James' build.










-Danisumi


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Thank you all. I appreciate your help!
> 
> Ordered them and hopefully, they'll come soon.
> My build is going to be a blue (bad) copy of James' build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Danisumi


Build log...


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Build log...


I hope you'll like it


----------



## Kirihuna

I read all 131 pages and then joined just to say wow this is an amazing build.

I might be picking up a 900D too to do an R2-D2 themed build.

How long did it take you to do the acrylic tubing in total hours?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirihuna*
> 
> I read all 131 pages and then joined just to say wow this is an amazing build.
> 
> I might be picking up a 900D too to do an R2-D2 themed build.
> 
> How long did it take you to do the acrylic tubing in total hours?


Ha, awesome!

Took about a week, a few hours a day and one 10 hour day. Once you get in the rhythm of cutting the tube it takes very little time to knock out a section. I could easily get a single loop acrylic build done in a day now. This build took a little longer at first because I had never messed with acrylic tube before. Although in general I knocked out this build pretty quickly.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> James, has the Mayhem's Pastel coolant changed at all in color since you put it in or is it still exactly the same?


As much as I know, acrylic tube is actually pretty good at not screwing up the coolant or something else. I heard rigid tube isn't actually good and you should change the water/coolant in your build each 6 months. In acrylic tube you mustn't change it every 6 months. It's actually enough if you change it every 1 or 2 years...









Oh and James. In a earlier post, you wrote that the fittings actually costed much. I got a quote for my order, it'll cost me an eye only for the fittings. I could easily get HD6990 instead of the fittings. BUT I really wanted to try acrylic tube, for the reason above and the reason, that it's actually not that "mainstream". I like the look of acrylic tube. But the fittings (actually not the fittings, only the adapters for the fittings) are actually pretty expensive...


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> As much as I know, *acrylic tube is actually pretty good at not screwing up the coolant or something else. I heard rigid tube isn't actually good and you should change the water/coolant in your build each 6 months.* In acrylic tube you mustn't change it every 6 months. It's actually enough if you change it every 1 or 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and James. In a earlier post, you wrote that the fittings actually costed much. I got a quote for my order, it'll cost me an eye only for the fittings. I could easily get HD6990 instead of the fittings. BUT I really wanted to try acrylic tube, for the reason above and the reason, that it's actually not that "mainstream". I like the look of acrylic tube. But the fittings (actually not the fittings, only the adapters for the fittings) are actually pretty expensive...


What rigid tube are you referring to? I thought rigid tube is acrylic tube hence the name. Soft tubing is usually the first thing to go bad in a loop from what I've read.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> What rigid tube are you referring to? I thought rigid tube is acrylic tube hence the name. Soft tubing is usually the first thing to go bad in a loop from what I've read.


Doesn't rigid mean soft? If not, then it's my mistake. Yes, I meant soft tubing.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Doesn't rigid mean soft? If not, the it's my mistake. Yes, I meant soft tubing.


Nope. Rigid means hard. Not a problem at all!

The guy who builds the custom stuff on Singularity PC says the same thing about what goes first in a loop. He had quite a few issues on his "Beast" build with tube getting discolored or foggy very quickly.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Nope. Rigid means hard. Not a problem at all!
> 
> The guy who builds the custom stuff on Singularity PC says the same thing about what goes first in a loop. He had quite a few issues on his "Beast" build with tube getting discolored or foggy very quickly.


I actually heard it on a video from Linus







Never heard that Singularity Computers mentioned something like that









Still the fittings will cost me an eye though :/


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I actually heard it on a video from Linus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that Singularity Computers mentioned something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the fittings will cost me an eye though :/


Daniel from Singularity Computers is the man. He did go over the tube discoloration in a part of his personal build log, Singularity Beast II. Not sure which part though.


----------



## Scripped

God damn man, that looks amazing. I love the coloured liquid.


----------



## StraightRhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ha, awesome!
> 
> Took about a week, a few hours a day and one 10 hour day. Once you get in the rhythm of cutting the tube it takes very little time to knock out a section. I could easily get a single loop acrylic build done in a day now. This build took a little longer at first because I had never messed with acrylic tube before. Although in general I knocked out this build pretty quickly.


Awesome build!
I was just wondering what did you use to connect all the fans?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StraightRhino*
> 
> Awesome build!
> I was just wondering what did you use to connect all the fans?


THIS (2 of them)


----------



## StraightRhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> THIS (2 of them)


Thanks bro


----------



## Akadaka

Hey James, How much do you feel your CPU will degrade @ 5.1GHz, is that proof that you upgrade a lot?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Hey James, How much do you feel your CPU will degrade @ 5.1GHz, is that proof that you upgrade a lot?


Honestly not sure. Realistically I doubt I'll have the CPU longer than a year so it doesn't really matter to me. I'm already planning a tear down/rebuild using some different components and a whole new color scheme and I'll probably incorporate one of the new 4930k's or 4960x's (or whatever is around at the time).


----------



## Akadaka

Thought so lol.


----------



## Sunreeper

Soooooo ummmmm can I keep your current CPU when you switch?


----------



## Rakunvar

Basically have the same idea's as you it seems lol... Been lurking for a bit on this after I had thought of the same things, and even now am looking @ going with a possible switch to the 4930/60k's or just skipping them all together till next years "Rumored" 8 core Intel/DDR4.

Anyhow, I had pmed you I was just curios on the green rings for the Corsair fans, did you paint them with like the Plasti-Dip green or something or did you use something else? Most of the water cooling parts I've been nit-picking for a few weeks debating on what to really do, but should be getting it all this week I hope and next week-ish I'm hoping for the Lightning's finally.

Thanks


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just curious, do you have 7v power running to those fan splitters? Even the quiet editions are too loud for me at 12v


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just curious, do you have 7v power running to those fan splitters? Even the quiet editions are too loud for me at 12v


Yes sir, I do


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just curious, do you have 7v power running to those fan splitters? Even the quiet editions are too loud for me at 12v


Yes sir, I do.

EDIT: To answer an obvious follow-up question - No, the system is not very loud at all.


----------



## Akadaka

I doubt he will probably sell it most custom coolers try and recoup some money for they're new builds.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakunvar*
> 
> Anyhow, I had pmed you I was just curios on the green rings for the Corsair fans, did you paint them with like the Plasti-Dip green or something or did you use something else? Most of the water cooling parts I've been nit-picking for a few weeks debating on what to really do, but should be getting it all this week I hope and next week-ish I'm hoping for the Lightning's finally.
> 
> Thanks


Got it from Lowes, along with some plastic primer (any will work).


----------



## Rakunvar

Awesome thanks, its a perfect match


----------



## Rakunvar

Hey Jameswalt, which color green is that? They have a TON of them... Luscious Green ? Everglade Glen? etc lol I think it's the Everglade one but I'm not 100% sure and the Lowes I need to go to is like 2 hrs away lol...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakunvar*
> 
> Hey Jameswalt, which color green is that? They have a TON of them... Luscious Green ? Everglade Glen? etc lol I think it's the Everglade one but I'm not 100% sure and the Lowes I need to go to is like 2 hrs away lol...


Everglade!


----------



## TheMrBeb

May i ask what outlet you got it from. i'm encountering the same issue

Thanks


----------



## Rakunvar

Lowe's hardware store, although they dont seem to sell it online through the store. Seems I can only really find it in like a 6 pack on Amazon etc lol...

Thanks again James!


----------



## Drock37

James, Theres nothing I can say that hasn't already been said about this build. It has been seen around the world, and seems to have inspired a few dozen people to go out and start a build of their own, Myself included. Absolutely a beautiful work of art.

You've inspired me to do an acrylic build also. I plan on doing a new Haswell i7 build and if i can find the time i might do a build log of my own. I've started ordering my pars and its been christmas everyday lol. And OMG is this 900d HUGE!

You stated you were going to put out a tutorial on the acrylic tubing, I hope I didnt miss that somewhere. I read all 134 pages to make sure. I really want to learn the do's and don'ts on it before i rush into it and order the parts, because if its over my head ill do a traditional tubing method.

No rush obviously you are busy. I just wanted to make sure that sometime in the future it was still coming. Thank you again for the inspiration and the "tutorial." You have answered so many questions i had in my head on my own build already which has been so nice. I sat there for a good hour asking myself how i was going to get 10-20 fans all plugged in and controlled. haha.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So far leak free! fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up. Did you paint the fan rings green?


----------



## Sunreeper

Yes he did paint them green


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yes he did paint them green


Ok thanks. I figured he did since I couldn't find them in green anywhere. I'll probably be doing the same thing as I too want to go with a green theme.


----------



## Drock37

Not sure how your fan splitters ended up working out for you in the end James, but i found these and picked up two instead:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20988/ele-1196/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_-_SATA_Power_8W-PWM-SPL-ST.html?gclid=CMHvw_uho7kCFSZp7Aod4joAsw

I wanted the PMW though. Just wanted to make sure you saw it incase you wanted the same.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yes he did paint them green


Well I feel dumb. After back tracking through the thread I see where he had used Valspar evergreen spray paint from lowes.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drock37*
> 
> Not sure how your fan splitters ended up working out for you in the end James, but i found these and picked up two instead:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20988/ele-1196/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_-_SATA_Power_8W-PWM-SPL-ST.html?gclid=CMHvw_uho7kCFSZp7Aod4joAsw
> 
> I wanted the PMW though. Just wanted to make sure you saw it incase you wanted the same.


Thanks! That actually looks awesome. I'm in the process of planning a rebuild and I may indeed get a couple of those!


----------



## wermad

We're foaming at the mouth, where's this new log







?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> We're foaming at the mouth, where's this new log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


LOL, as soon as I receive the first order and another 900D I'll start it. I refuse to start one without some epic photos!


----------



## cloudzeng

How much did all the watercooling parts cost?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> How much did all the watercooling parts cost?


Around $3000. I think. If you click on the rig I loaded the cost for each item. I hate to think of how much


----------



## Akadaka

Hey James are you getting the new 4930k when it comes out?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Hey James are you getting the new 4930k when it comes out?


For my new build I'm starting next week I was going to, but honestly the performance gains over 3930k are measly. Especially since my 3930k does 5.2, certainly not worth the gamble. I'll keep my 3930k for the new build


----------



## Akadaka

Haha i know but i figured you were like rich though yeah 5.2GHz is really good what voltage is that at?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Haha i know but i figured you were like rich though yeah 5.2GHz is really good what voltage is that at?


LOL, not rich - just stupid and obsessive









1.475


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> LOL, not rich - just stupid and obsessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.475


Not stupid but smart. It is worth buying this for your hobby. It is a great investment cause it makes you happy. So you aren't stupid.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Not stupid but smart. It is worth buying this for your hobby. It is a great investment cause it makes you happy. So you aren't stupid.


True! - and on that note I'll mention that I received another 900D today and I'm going to start tearing it apart to prep for a new build (and log) that'll start mid next week


----------



## luciddreamer124

Can't wait to see another of work of art. I hope it lives up to the first!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Can't wait to see another of work of art. I hope it lives up to the first!


Haha. Yeah if it didn't I wouldn't do it









It'll feature: A Robocop inspired color scheme/theme, modified case, two loops with four pumps, All Aquacomputer rads and reservoir's, about $1000 worth of bitspower black sparkle fittings and of course acrylic tubing, to name a few highlights









Also the build log will consist entirely of excellent photography using daylight bulbs and white background photo paper.

Should be fun (and blow this build out of the water, pun intended)


----------



## waslakhani

Sounds good, donating the old rig to me? Is it sponsored?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Sounds good, donating the old rig to me? Is it sponsored?


Sure....









Not sponsored, not really sure how to go about getting sponsored. Definitely open to that in the future.


----------



## waslakhani

You could contact companies about it like you are using aquacomputers gear and bitspower fittings. Show your previous logs to them. It could save you a lot of money.


----------



## z0ki

Hey peeps, I'm curious if a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm will fit on the bottom (I know it will on the top) but with a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm 60mm thick in the front?

Basically just want the 3 rads in the 900D, 480 on the bottom, 240mm in the front, another 480 in the front.. But i'm also wondering if the 480mm and 240mm would be enough for 3 GTX 780's and a single 480 enough for mobo and cpu?

This is what i've had in mind... Would it work?



And i'll have a DUAL CYLINDER RES and PUMPS like the image below


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You could contact companies about it like you are using aquacomputers gear and bitspower fittings. Show your previous logs to them. It could save you a lot of money.


i think it should be the other way around. this build has been featured on companies websites and facebook pages. they need to throw james a bone since they're quick to show of his work. he deserves it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey peeps, I'm curious if a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm will fit on the bottom (I know it will on the top) but with a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm 60mm thick in the front?
> 
> Basically just want the 3 rads in the 900D, 480 on the bottom, 240mm in the front, another 480 in the top.. But i'm also wondering if the 480mm and 240mm would be enough for 3 GTX 780's and a single 480 enough for mobo and cpu?
> 
> This is what i've had in mind... Would it work?


You'll run into issues with that 240 in the front. For one, the fans would have to go on the inside of the case for the 240 to fit (they wouldn't fit in the front compartment with that thick of a rad, only with a 30/35mm rad). Secondly, the ports on the rad would run straight into the bottom 480. Honestly even with the right sized rad I'm not a fan of how a rad fits in the front in general, so much so that my new build won't have one - just the 480 up top, and a 480 and 240 down below - which is what I suggest you do, both rads down below, one up top and nothing in front. Also that's more than enough rad for all of those components.

Hope that helps and is understandable Zoki


----------



## luciddreamer124

Yaaayy for black sparkle fittings. This is going to be incredible. White coolant?


----------



## Akadaka

Nice but your not stupid, I think about computer components everyday I can't help it...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Yaaayy for black sparkle fittings. This is going to be incredible. White coolant?


Actually the plan right now is just pure DI water, no dye.

Here's the current state of the other 900D (again no new build log until I receive all of the components next week, I'm just prepping the new case ahead of time. All I've received so far is a hand full of fittings and some pump tops):



(excuse the crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## waslakhani

Have you seen the new RoboCop trailer. it looks awesome.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Have you seen the new RoboCop trailer. it looks awesome.


I did, and whilst it looks much better than I anticipated, I'm still perturbed that it's rated PG13. Not that you need hardcore violence and swearing to make a good movie, but the reason the original was so fantastic was the comically over-the-top violence, swearing, and most importantly satirical commentary of American business in the 1980's. I just feel that a PG13 rating wont permit the same level of excellence.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Actually the plan right now is just pure DI water, no dye.
> 
> Here's the current state of the other 900D (again no new build log until I receive all of the components next week, I'm just prepping the new case ahead of time. All I've received so far is a hand full of fittings and some pump tops):
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the crappy cell phone pic)


Sooooo, what color scheme will you go for?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Sooooo, what color scheme will you go for?


It's going to be Silver, Gray and Black. The exterior of the case should be pretty special too


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's going to be Silver, Gray and Black. The exterior of the case should be pretty special too


nice to know







oops sry :O
Found the post where you said robocop inspired with some modding


----------



## djnsmith7

Excellent work & a great looking system.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You'll run into issues with that 240 in the front. For one, the fans would have to go on the inside of the case for the 240 to fit (they wouldn't fit in the front compartment with that thick of a rad, only with a 30/35mm rad). Secondly, the ports on the rad would run straight into the bottom 480. Honestly even with the right sized rad I'm not a fan of how a rad fits in the front in general, so much so that my new build won't have one - just the 480 up top, and a 480 and 240 down below - which is what I suggest you do, both rads down below, one up top and nothing in front. Also that's more than enough rad for all of those components.
> 
> Hope that helps and is understandable Zoki


Ahh yup that would make a lot more sense! I kind of had a feeling it would not fit properly and some reason i totally forgot about the other side lol.. But would a 60mm 480 on the bottom right side in push/pull allow for the 60mm 240 on the left side allow for push pull on both rads?


----------



## wermad

You can fit a 240 in the front with some modding and removing a lot of the plastics in the 900D. You do lose the mounting points at the bottom but this is necessary to fit the 240 in the front. I don't mind they sit flat on the floor and cutting a hole in the drive cage. You'll have to bore some holes in the front to position the front rad as high as possible. There's a about 10mm of space from the two bottom rads and the 240 in the front. Alternatively, you can also go with a thin rad in place in the chamber inside the front fascia.

Here's how mine came out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Another positive note is that the fans are not cut-off of view (vs using the mounts).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My build is not as majestic as James' but the 900D has a lot of room for modifying


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ahh yup that would make a lot more sense! I kind of had a feeling it would not fit properly and some reason i totally forgot about the other side lol.. But would a 60mm 480 on the bottom right side in push/pull allow for the 60mm 240 on the left side allow for push pull on both rads?


Not comfortably - if at all. I opted to put my 47mm EK rads in push only because there wasn't enough working room. My new Aquacomputer rads are 63mm and I did some quick measuring - there's no way on earth push/pull would work with them. Frankly I'm a little worried about the space with all of the fans being push only with two of those 63mm rads down there. It's totally changed some of my plans because of the space issue.

Just do Push or Pull only, hardly any difference anyway.


----------



## skyhigh2004

In my build I used the AX XSPC rads and they are 40mm thick. With push/pull there is barely enough room for anything in between there. I would have to say 40mm would be as thick as I would go period if you want push/pull. If you went with 45mm thick rads I just don't think you would have enough room for effective air movement. This is why I also opted to not use a 240 rad in the front for air flow reasons. I see way to many builds that end up starving the majority of their rad cooling surface from fresh cool air and end up giving more rads recycled air. You would end up with better thermal dissipation if your rads, even though fewer in number can get fresh cool air through them back out into the air. You really also need to see if the rads you plan on using even benefit from push/pull. All rads do to some extent but for some its basically pointless.


----------



## Sind

I don't know if it has been mentioned yet but I just checked the corsair site and they are now listing all of the spare parts for the 900D on there for sale.


----------



## wermad

RIVE BE, one here I see







.


----------



## Jameswalt1

New build log:

"ROBOCOP"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426275/build-log-robocop#post_20788638


----------



## Buehlar

I'm on it!


----------



## DharkGTR13

Just curious what type of Bitspower fittings you used? Size to accommodate the tubing.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DharkGTR13*
> 
> Just curious what type of Bitspower fittings you used? Size to accommodate the tubing.


They're c47 multilink fittings. They only work with 10mm ID/12mm OD tubing.


----------



## TANN3R

I just looked through your build log again and I must say this is one of my favourite 900D case builds. You did such an amazing job with it. The colour scheme is awesome and I love all the acrylic


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I just looked through your build log again and I must say this is one of my favourite 900D case builds. You did such an amazing job with it. The colour scheme is awesome and I love all the acrylic


Thanks! This build was right at the beginning of the mainstream acrylic craze and there are now certainly some more elaborate acrylic builds, but all in all I think the magic of this build was the color scheme, placement and balance.

It's now resting in peace.

And by resting in peace, I mean it's in pieces all over my garage while I build my new Robocop 900D


----------



## Mr iggy

hey james are the Ek 480 rads good for a 900d build?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr iggy*
> 
> hey james are the Ek 480 rads good for a 900d build?


Never did me any wrong! I think the 47mm thickness is perfect for the 900d.


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Never did me any wrong! I think the 47mm thickness is perfect for the 900d.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21493/ex-rad-200/EK_CoolStream_480_XT_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XT_480.html?tl=g57c597s1902

so is this one good? cause I want to order two of them for my 900d build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

That's what I used


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Your rig is amazing.
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c5/c5d9eb90_5.jpeg
any advice on how you made/where you got that cover on the bays and the ek one in the back?


----------



## Veers12

wait what od and id fittings did you get because I cant find any 12mm OD and 10mm ID


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veers12*
> 
> wait what od and id fittings did you get because I cant find any 12mm OD and 10mm ID


Bitspower c47


----------



## dianasta

Wow, excellent build, loving it









Now working on my own 900D rig


----------



## tju76

I was just wondering the loop order you decided with all those rads. Thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju76*
> 
> I was just wondering the loop order you decided with all those rads. Thanks


There's a couple of pics here in the log somewhere that have loop order diagrams


----------



## JAM3S121

Just wanted to say this build is amazing, I first saw it on ensourced page and knew i needed him to make my cables too!


----------



## tju76

Thanks


----------



## Rozayz

I'm a bit annoyed (but really glad at the same time; lots of ideas gained!) that I read through all ~ 50 pages and didn't get to see your backplate cable management! Pics







PM if you want, just need more ideas to help me with where to place my own cables.

Also, how on earth do you get your GPU/PSU sleeving/cables to ... idk, stay still/straight/nice looking? ;_;


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Hallo, Jamesvalt1.

I joined the OCN forum just to ask you a few questions, so I would really appreciate it if you took the time to answer my questions







Your ROBOCOP and 900CSQ is two lovely computers I must say, and i know how many hours the acrylic tubing with bending and accuracy would be taking for a build of this kind. I am afraid I am not going to do that, but your ROBOCOP-build _almost_ inspired me to go with Acetal+Nickel waterblocks on RAM, CPU and motherboard, that was a little hard to admit for a Nickel Plexi-lover.

I just wondered how you did the filling of the EK-Bay reservoir, because of the acrylic tubing, don't you need to drill a hole in the top of the case or do a 5 1/4" bay mod (so you make a hole for the fillport through the front-cover(s)?).

Secondly I am wondering how much space it is in the bottom compartment of the case, because I am starting my Corsair 900D build in a few months and I like to fit a Alphacool Monsta 480 in the bottom with pull in through the bottom of the case. On the "other side" of the lower compartment I would try to fit a EK-XTX240 with fans pulling air out, will I still be able to have some kind of hard/soft tubing in between the rads in the bottom compartment? The Monsta is 76-80 mm thick (I don't remember exactly, but with fans of 25 mm thickness that equals about 105 mm, then on the other side the XTX-rad is 64 mm thick and with fans it is about 90 mm. To ask the question a different way, is the lower compartment of the case 25,2 cm as the spesifications say?

Third question, will I have a problem with a EVGA G2 1300W (depth) with cables and a XTX240 in the lower compartment?

Fourth question, I am planning on going with a EK-XTX240 radiator in the front (a little earlier today, this night actually I read something about mounting the radiator in the front of the "plate" in the front, and the fans on the inside). I would like to do that with the XTX240, will I then have the opportunity to fit the filter in the front and the frontcover over the rad?) Is it possible to go with the XTX240 + a XT120, so I use the XTX240 in the top two "places" and the XT120 in the bottom "place"? This also on the "outside" of the "plate" in the front, with fans on the inside (in the front).

Fifth question, I would also like to put in a EK-XTX120 in the back exhaust fan place, will this in any circumstance hit the EK-Dominator X4 block on the motherboard? Or in any way block the view of it? I would like to go with the fan behind the radiator as intake (so from inside the case from right to left: radiator --> fan --> metal plate of case (Corsair 900D))

Anyways, this is looking just stunning, I am stationed in Norway so I guess you can add "international interest" of your builds. Sorry about my bad English!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Hallo, Jamesvalt1.
> 
> I joined the OCN forum just to ask you a few questions, so I would really appreciate it if you took the time to answer my questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ROBOCOP and 900CSQ is two lovely computers I must say, and i know how many hours the acrylic tubing with bending and accuracy would be taking for a build of this kind. I am afraid I am not going to do that, but your ROBOCOP-build _almost_ inspired me to go with Acetal+Nickel waterblocks on RAM, CPU and motherboard, that was a little hard to admit for a Nickel Plexi-lover.
> 
> I just wondered how you did the filling of the EK-Bay reservoir, because of the acrylic tubing, don't you need to drill a hole in the top of the case or do a 5 1/4" bay mod (so you make a hole for the fillport through the front-cover(s)?).
> 
> Secondly I am wondering how much space it is in the bottom compartment of the case, because I am starting my Corsair 900D build in a few months and I like to fit a Alphacool Monsta 480 in the bottom with pull in through the bottom of the case. On the "other side" of the lower compartment I would try to fit a EK-XTX240 with fans pulling air out, will I still be able to have some kind of hard/soft tubing in between the rads in the bottom compartment? The Monsta is 76-80 mm thick (I don't remember exactly, but with fans of 25 mm thickness that equals about 105 mm, then on the other side the XTX-rad is 64 mm thick and with fans it is about 90 mm. To ask the question a different way, is the lower compartment of the case 25,2 cm as the spesifications say?
> 
> Third question, will I have a problem with a EVGA G2 1300W (depth) with cables and a XTX240 in the lower compartment?
> 
> Fourth question, I am planning on going with a EK-XTX240 radiator in the front (a little earlier today, this night actually I read something about mounting the radiator in the front of the "plate" in the front, and the fans on the inside). I would like to do that with the XTX240, will I then have the opportunity to fit the filter in the front and the frontcover over the rad?) Is it possible to go with the XTX240 + a XT120, so I use the XTX240 in the top two "places" and the XT120 in the bottom "place"? This also on the "outside" of the "plate" in the front, with fans on the inside (in the front).
> 
> Fifth question, I would also like to put in a EK-XTX120 in the back exhaust fan place, will this in any circumstance hit the EK-Dominator X4 block on the motherboard? Or in any way block the view of it? I would like to go with the fan behind the radiator as intake (so from inside the case from right to left: radiator --> fan --> metal plate of case (Corsair 900D))
> 
> Anyways, this is looking just stunning, I am stationed in Norway so I guess you can add "international interest" of your builds. Sorry about my bad English!


PM'd


----------



## hasuthika

Nice build!!
I wanna make something like this build, only i want everything red.
What fancontroller do you use and do you got some pictures of it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasuthika*
> 
> Nice build!!
> I wanna make something like this build, only i want everything red.
> What fancontroller do you use and do you got some pictures of it?


No fan controller - don't like them, too messy, just used th elow voltage adapters for the fans


----------



## charliebrown

ok how do you get the tubes to go thru the floor like that with the fiitings and connect to radiator


----------



## Kidam101

Hey James do u know by any chance the spacer to use in to make the CPU and ram block on the same level and the Mobo leveled with the CPU block when using EK block ^^ ?

thanks!


----------



## smicha

I am building 7x 980ti in 900D







Yes - it's sick but true. I need your help - what is the max thickness of the 240 rad that can be mounted in front externally (without fans). Precisely - what is the distance from front fan mounts to the edge (front cover)?


----------



## mikedin

I know this thread has been around for a few years but I've recently decided to do a build and have been looking at build logs of the 900D to see if I would like it and this build is absolutely amazing I read through the whole post over hours and hours at work haha , excellent job it looks insaine!


----------



## smicha

I built 7 watercooled 980 ti in 900D with 4 radiators - 480 top, 480 bottom front, 240 bottom back, 240 front. But quality of 900D - especially backplate - is so thin that heavy waterblocks almost bent it. Finally I moved all hardware to TT Core X9 with 3x480 rads. Anyway enjoy the view


----------

